# Wyndham Bonnet Creek Pay It Forward Bin OUTDATED



## Chelley00

This thread is no longer valid.  Please look for the new thread here https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...n-please-read-first-post-for-details.3754096/


----------



## Disneyforus

Thanks so much Chelley00!!  If I get any requests over the next few days I will just link them to this thread.


----------



## Tigger1221

I just sent a PM but thought I would post here as well. We will be staying at BC for the first time 10/4-10/12 and was wondering if I could sign up for Bin 2?

Thanks!


----------



## Candleshoe

I only had a bin for a visit, and it will probably be my only WBC visit (we had trouble sleeping there).   But I do enjoy visiting the Pay it Forward thread because it's such a wonderful example of helping other people.

Thanks to DisneyForus for everything!  And good luck with your adoption plans.  

Thanks Chelly for continuing the tradition!


----------



## Disneyforus

Candleshoe said:


> ...... But I do enjoy visiting the Pay it Forward thread because it's such a wonderful example of helping other people.
> 
> Thanks to DisneyForus for everything!  And good luck with your adoption plans.
> 
> Thanks Chelly for continuing the tradition!



I agree!  Love how everyone works together for the good of each other...such a simple thing really.

Thanks for the well wishes too!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Hi, just sent you a pm for March 7th-16th 2014


----------



## DCTooTall

I haven't been following the original thread for awhile since I hadn't had a trip planned... and when I finally did my dates were already taken....


But Good luck and congrats Disneyforus!   Hope thing work out for you!


----------



## churchpilot

Just saw my name on Bin 1!!!!!!!  Thank you.  Now need to think of something magical to leave in it for the next family.....thanks to all the participants.


----------



## eeyoresnr

can someone give me an idea of what types of items are in the bins?


----------



## aubriee

eeyoresnr said:


> can someone give me an idea of what types of items are in the bins?



I don't know what's in them now, but if you just want to know the type of stuff people are leaving:  We had bin 2 this past May.  It had ponchos, water arm floaties, Kraft Mac & Cheese, Ramen noodles, large unopened bottle of Ranch dressing, a full jar of peanut butter, ketchup, mayonnaise, mustard, tea bags, laundry detergent, fabric softener sheets, salt, pepper, sunscreeen, a AAA parking pass, a blow up beach ball, spray deodorant, spray air freshner, baby wipes, liquid hand soap, disinfecting wipes, sandwich bags, cooking spray, microwave popcorn, dishsoap, and I forget what else.  We added a few things and wanted to add some wine coolers we had left over and a small fan we had bought as a noise machine, but the bin was too full to fit them in, so we just left them in the villa.


----------



## aubriee

Candleshoe said:


> I only had a bin for a visit, and it will probably be my only WBC visit (we had trouble sleeping there).   But I do enjoy visiting the Pay it Forward thread because it's such a wonderful example of helping other people.
> 
> Thanks to DisneyForus for everything!  And good luck with your adoption plans.
> 
> Thanks Chelly for continuing the tradition!



Just wanted to add my thanks too.  Thanks DisneyForus so much for all the work you've done and congratulations on your new addition.

Thanks Chelly for taking it over.  Ya'll's hard work is really appreciated.


----------



## cparsons1963

Chelley00 said:


> First, thank you to Disneyforus for running the other bin coordination thread.  Best wishes as you adopt a new little one into your family!!!!
> 
> 
> Help your fellow DISers and PAY IT FORWARD!!!
> 
> Please read this *entire* first post for specifics on how the pay it forward works
> 
> Step #1 Check the dates below and if your time frame is available, please send me a PM with your dates, real life name  and a cell phone number to sign up for the bin.  Bins will be assigned based on the order the PM was received.   I will only use your DIS name on the post here for privacy, but would like to keep track of names and numbers in case there is a problem.
> 
> If your post count is less than 10, post here to reserve a bin and then we can get the PM info once you have enough posts.
> 
> Step #2  Once you are assigned a bin, please send a PM with your name and cell phone number to the people both before and after you on the list.
> 
> Step #3  Upon check in at WBC, pick up your bin from Bell Services outside the main building.
> 
> Step #4  Enjoy the items in the bin throughout your stay.
> 
> Step #5  When you are ready to leave, add any non-perishable items you have to the bin
> 
> Step #5  Attach the name and arrival date of the person who has the bin after you
> 
> Step #6  Drop off the bin back to Bell Services before you leave WBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> Do not rely on bell services to pick up the bin.
> 
> If you think you might have a problem getting the bin to storage on your checkout day, take it over the night before.
> 
> Remove all old labels and make sure the bin is labeled with the first and last name as well as check in date for the next family
> 
> If you are unable to pick up the bin, for whatever reason...please let me know so that we can arrange for the next family to ask for the bin with your name on it
> 
> The best way to pick up the bin is to go directly to bell services where the storage area is and ask for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2013 Bin #1 Bin is Limegreen
> Started 03/05/11
> 
> 07/15 - 07/28 jaygage
> 07/28 - 08/03 SondraC
> 08/03 - 08/10 cinderallamom123
> 08/17 - 08/24 kadillon restarting with a new bin
> 08/25 - 09/02 DisneyToddlers
> 09/02 - 09/11 TwoMisfits
> 09/14 - 09/21 Katiecat
> 09/21 - 09/28 OPEN
> 09/28 - 10/05 asilahsig
> 10/05 - 10/10 dphillips1103
> 10/12 - 10/26 two*little*birds
> 10/26 - 11/01 gigm99
> 11/03 - 11/10 Calirya
> 11/10 - 11/17 drmark50
> 11/20 - 11/25 churchpilot
> 12/01 - 12/07 MisKaren1
> 12/07 - 12/30 OPEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2013 Bin #2BIN IS SILVER
> Started 03/28/11
> 
> 07/23 - 07/30 suffieldhockeymom
> 08/01 - 08/12 Tanooki
> 08/12 - 08/17 cinderellamom123
> 08/24 - 08/31 cruisinpan567
> 09/02 - 09/11 twoMisfits
> 09/14 - 09/22 aubriee
> 09/22 - 09/28 Kat3668
> 09/28 - 10/4 imaaagination
> 10/4 - 10/12 Tigger1221
> 10/12 - 10/21 tallmouse
> 10/29 - 11/06 syk731
> 11/09 - 11/15 susie2
> 11/15 - 11/24 skylizard
> 11/24 - 12/06 OPEN
> 12/06 - 12/16 aubriee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2013 Bin #3
> (coming soon...10/12/13!)
> 10/12 - 10/19 wturpen
> 10/19 - 10/26 thedahc
> 10/26 - 11/01 Jo-Anne
> 11/30 - 12/07 Spanky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2014 Bin #1
> 
> 01/02 - 01/21 Princessbec
> 03/7 - 03/16 Cdn Gal
> 03/18 - 03/25 WendyZQ
> 04/19 - 04/26 diamondpixienc (waiting on name and phone number)
> 04/26 - 05/03 katallo
> 10/11 - 10/25 Chelley00
> 
> 
> Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2014 Bin #2
> 
> 01/13 - 01/23 KRFillion


Would like bin 1 for 5/16-5/23/2014.  I dont think ive posted enough to pm yet.  Not really sure what is required of this Pay It Forward.  If there are rules, please email them to cparsons1963@gmail.com.  Thanks!

 What should I do now?


----------



## Chelley00

aubriee said:


> I don't know what's in them now, but if you just want to know the type of stuff people are leaving:  We had bin 2 this past May.  It had ponchos, water arm floaties, Kraft Mac & Cheese, Ramen noodles, large unopened bottle of Ranch dressing, a full jar of peanut butter, ketchup, mayonnaise, mustard, tea bags, laundry detergent, fabric softener sheets, salt, pepper, sunscreeen, a AAA parking pass, a blow up beach ball, spray deodorant, spray air freshner, baby wipes, liquid hand soap, disinfecting wipes, sandwich bags, cooking spray, microwave popcorn, dishsoap, and I forget what else.  We added a few things and wanted to add some wine coolers we had left over and a small fan we had bought as a noise machine, but the bin was too full to fit them in, so we just left them in the villa.



was the crockpot still in there?


----------



## aubriee

Chelley00 said:


> was the crockpot still in there?



No, I believe the original Bin 2 that had the crockpot in it was lost.  A new Bin 2 was started at the end of March.   No crockpot.


----------



## Katiecat

Hi all, I've got Bin #1 from 9/14-9/21 and am excited!  Will try to add whatever we can to it.


----------



## ADVentive

My name is on the list! 9-21 to 9/28! Yay!


----------



## Chelley00

Should be updated through here.


----------



## flyjoanne

Trying to get my 10 posts so I can get bin #2 from 10/21-27.


----------



## Mouse13

We'll be there from October 19-27 and would love to have a bin if one is available. I'm also sending you a PM.


----------



## blessedby3

Sent you a PM Chelley00.
My dates are June 7-21, 2014.  Thanks


----------



## eangel12

We will be there from August 13th-23rd 2104!! Can I sign up for a bin? I would really like it to pass on what we have left. The last time we went we had 2 cases of bottles water and 12 Gatorades. I gave them to the cleaners...hoping they used them!!


----------



## uksteveo

Thought I had my name in there for Bin 2.  Need a couple more posts and I will PM you


----------



## Chelley00

eangel12 said:


> We will be there from August 13th-23rd 2104!! Can I sign up for a bin? I would really like it to pass on what we have left. The last time we went we had 2 cases of bottles water and 12 Gatorades. I gave them to the cleaners...hoping they used them!!



Please PM me with your name, travel dates and contact number.

Thank you.




Should be updated to here!


----------



## tallmouse

bump, need two more posts to get PM ability


----------



## tallmouse

and 1 more bump


----------



## asilahsig

Shout out to DHphillips - we are the bin keepers before you but can't PM yet. Working on that before we leave so I can get your info to put name on bin!


----------



## asilahsig

flyjoanne said:


> Trying to get my 10 posts so I can get bin #2 from 10/21-27.



Think I need 4 more posts!!


----------



## asilahsig

ADVentive said:


> My name is on the list! 9-21 to 9/28! Yay!



Still trying to gain my PM privileges. Thanks for contacting me with your number!


----------



## ADVentive

asilahsig said:


> Still trying to gain my PM privileges. Thanks for contacting me with your number!



No problem! I got your message.


----------



## asmit4

I am at WBC from Nov. 16-Nov.19th. I don't want to cause a stir but I'm sure I will have stuff left over that I'd LOVE to contribute to the bin. Is there any way I could maybe leave a bag with the name of the person who comes next on the list for bin #1 or something and have them pick up both the bag and the box at bell services? That way it can all be incorporated? I just want to help fellow DISers


----------



## native ears

Thank you for adding us! Now we wait!!!
Any update on the bins or whats been in them?


----------



## Katiecat

I just wanted to say thanks so much for having these bins!  We just returned, and my family was so excited to pick up the bin and see what was in it.  They were very impressed!  We had Bin #1.  It was chocked full of all sorts of things - water, beer, pop, sunscreen, snacks, wipes.  We enjoyed reloading it with our things too.  This is such a great idea!


----------



## Vicki5050

I would like to reserve a bin the week of 2/22-3/1.  I need to post some more to get be able to PM you with my info.  Could you please reserve one for me.


----------



## Chelley00

Bumping this back up so it's easier to find


----------



## bpellis

I would like to reserve a bin. We will be at Wyndham Bonnet Creek from 12/8 to 12/20.


----------



## Chelley00

bpellis said:


> I would like to reserve a bin. We will be at Wyndham Bonnet Creek from 12/8 to 12/20.



Please send a PM with your name, contact number and dates!  Thank you


----------



## Tigger1221

BIN #2 is missing. I have been over and called and they said they can't find anything. I will keep trying.


----------



## Chelley00

Crud.

I PMed the person in front of you to ask where she dropped it off at.  Hopefully she will respond and we can find it soon!




Tigger1221 said:


> BIN #2 is missing. I have been over and called and they said they can't find anything. I will keep trying.


----------



## ADVentive

Tigger1221 said:


> BIN #2 is missing. I have been over and called and they said they can't find anything. I will keep trying.



Check bell service at building 6. That's where it was when I couldn't find it.


----------



## Calirya

Wanted to subscribe on this new thread. 24 more days!!


----------



## Calirya

asmit4 said:


> I am at WBC from Nov. 16-Nov.19th. I don't want to cause a stir but I'm sure I will have stuff left over that I'd LOVE to contribute to the bin. Is there any way I could maybe leave a bag with the name of the person who comes next on the list for bin #1 or something and have them pick up both the bag and the box at bell services? That way it can all be incorporated? I just want to help fellow DISers



Wow thats so very nice of you!


----------



## Kemorr

Is anybody checking in on 10/13 or 10/14. I'm going to have a lot of left over food (unopened organic milk, barely used organic yoghurt, bread, fresh fruit etc) that I'd love to pass on. It seems such a waste to throw it out!


----------



## tallmouse

Kemorr said:


> Is anybody checking in on 10/13 or 10/14. I'm going to have a lot of left over food (unopened organic milk, barely used organic yoghurt, bread, fresh fruit etc) that I'd love to pass on. It seems such a waste to throw it out!



we are checking in on saturday (12th) and would love to have it.  we could come and pick it up.  i will send you a pm with my email address.


----------



## iamadisneynut

Pm'd you for a bin! We will be there december 15-22!


----------



## iamadisneynut

Hi! Pm'd you about a bin! Our dates are December 15-22, thanks!!


----------



## Tigger1221

ADVentive said:


> Check bell service at building 6. That's where it was when I couldn't find it.



Sorry I'm just seeing this. It's been a busy vacation. I didn't look in building 6. I looked a few times in the Main Building. I will PM the person after me with my name and they can look in building 6.


----------



## code3chica

Pmmed for a bin. Dec 1-7


----------



## vicki0620

Would  like to reserve a bin for Dec 27- Jan 3, will be at WBC then.


----------



## native ears

Was bin # 2 found?


----------



## Chelley00

Just to let everyone know I was on vacation all last week and will be catching up on PMs this week.  

Also, if Bin #2 can't be found would someone be willing to buy a new bin and start a new round?


----------



## CarmineF

We are staying at WBC for this time period, wanted to know if any bins were available?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jo-Anne

Does anyone know if Bin #3 was started?  I tried to contact the people before and after me, but didn't get a response.  I am supposed to pick up bin #3 on Saturday, so I guess I will just check at Bell Services?   Thanks,


----------



## Chelley00

CarmineF said:


> We are staying at WBC for this time period, wanted to know if any bins were available?  Thanks in advance!!



Please check the first post for sign up information and availability and send me a PM.  Thank you!


----------



## cruisingtwins

Thank you for adding me.


----------



## thedahc

Jo-Anne said:


> Does anyone know if Bin #3 was started?  I tried to contact the people before and after me, but didn't get a response.  I am supposed to pick up bin #3 on Saturday, so I guess I will just check at Bell Services?   Thanks,



Jo-Anne we left bin 3 at the tower 6 bell service.  It has the name Jo-Anne on it.


----------



## drmark50

asmit4 said:


> I am at WBC from Nov. 16-Nov.19th. I don't want to cause a stir but I'm sure I will have stuff left over that I'd LOVE to contribute to the bin. Is there any way I could maybe leave a bag with the name of the person who comes next on the list for bin #1 or something and have them pick up both the bag and the box at bell services? That way it can all be incorporated? I just want to help fellow DISers



I am scheduled for bin #1 11/10-11/17.  You can your items to me and i can add them to the bin.


----------



## drmark50

It appears nobody is signed up for bin#3 from 11/10-11/14.  We are going to vacationing with 3 other families.  Can i sign up for it for those few days?


----------



## Chelley00

As far as I know, Bin #2 is still MIA.  If it doesn't reappear soon, I will start moving any of the Bin 2 people to the other bins if the dates are available.  

If anyone is interested in restarting Bin 2, please let me know!


----------



## Jo-Anne

thedahc said:


> Jo-Anne we left bin 3 at the tower 6 bell service.  It has the name Jo-Anne on it.



Thanks,  just picked it up tonight!  Should we leave it at tower six or main lobby bell services when we leave?


----------



## Calirya

Ok just have to say we're so excited! Seems like it was forever ago signed up anda week tonight I'll be like a kid on Christmas Eve!

I've got bin #1 11/3-11/10. I did PM drmark who is after me know that I will probably take it back Sat night 11/9 as we fly out early Sun 11/10. Don't want anything getting list inbthe rush to get to the airport.


----------



## drmark50

Is there a current list of what is in bin #1?  The AAA parking passes that are sometimes in them, are they for free parking or VIP parking close to the gate?  Does anybody know if there are discount parking passes available?


----------



## flyjoanne

Hello - Just got back from Bonnet Creek last night!  I had the silver bin.  I found it in the corner with a huge bag of food on top.  I did label it "Dis Boards - Silver Bin".  Yes, the crock pot is in there.  Unfortunately, the next person's name isn't on it.  The wifi at Bonnet Creek is horrible....well, where we were it was.  I found barely keep a connection so I couldn't post here.


----------



## flyjoanne

Another thought...maybe we should make a rule to not Pay it Forward with opened food?  I had to throw out so much opened food when we got back to the room. Opened cereal and tortillas that had been sitting there stale for a while.  It was really gross.  I even found a couple of empty bottles of shampoo.  Large bottle and yes they were empty.


----------



## ge0rgette2

How does this work .... Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

ge0rgette2 said:


> How does this work .... Thanks!



It's all in the first post.



FlyJoanne - thanks for finding Bin #2!


----------



## DvF Diva

Can I make a quick suggestion re: open food? I think if you're going to add cereal, tortillas, rice, pasta, or any other sorts of dry goods, only add it to the bin if you can put it into a ziploc bag. that way, the contents are sealed, both for freshness sake and also so food doesn't spill all over, I would also suggest labeling said ziploc with the date, so whoever has the bin afterward you can throw it out if it is past due without having to taste test any possibly stake food.

I know we all probably have spare ziplock bags on our list of things we bring to disney, but if my bin doesn't have any in it, I will be happy to add some when I'm there.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

drmark50 said:


> Is there a current list of what is in bin #1?  The AAA parking passes that are sometimes in them, are they for free parking or VIP parking close to the gate?  Does anybody know if there are discount parking passes available?



The AAA pass is for preferred parking that is next to the handicapped parking. We found it quite good, especially at AK.


----------



## blessedby3

DvF Diva said:


> Can I make a quick suggestion re: open food? I think if you're going to add cereal, tortillas, rice, pasta, or any other sorts of dry goods, only add it to the bin if you can put it into a ziploc bag. that way, the contents are sealed, both for freshness sake and also so food doesn't spill all over, I would also suggest labeling said ziploc with the date, so whoever has the bin afterward you can throw it out if it is past due without having to taste test any possibly stake food.
> 
> I know we all probably have spare ziplock bags on our list of things we bring to disney, but if my bin doesn't have any in it, I will be happy to add some when I'm there.



I didn't realize that people were putting opened food in the bin.  I think we talked about this in the original thread, but only unopened food was going in.  I was in the swap last year and am in it for next year.  I wouldn't use unopened food if it were in there.


----------



## skylizard

Anyone know what's in bin #2 aside from the crockpot?
I've tried PMing the person before me to give her my info but haven't heard back. I hope everything goes smoothly since this is my first time doing it.


----------



## Calirya

Trying to find out if the person ahead of me *gigm99 *(who should be there now) still took the bin (Bin#1). She hasnt posted on the site since Oct 2012. 
*Two*little*birds* would have been there before gigm99.


----------



## flyjoanne

Skylizard - going from memory here.  Bin two has open bags of sugar and flour.  Opened bottle of olive oil.  Box of small rice.  Cheerios.  Trash bags.  Tons of packets of sweetner.  Not much else.


----------



## Jo-Anne

Bin 3 is one back at the main lobby bell services.  I didn't know if staceyjw was going to pick up on 11/5 or ahill on 11/14, so I put both names on top of bin!  Thanks,  the items came in handy and we've added some more


----------



## staceywj

Jo-Anne said:


> Bin 3 is one back at the main lobby bell services.  I didn't know if staceyjw was going to pick up on 11/5 or ahill on 11/14, so I put both names on top of bin!  Thanks,  the items came in handy and we've added some more


Thanks so much, I greatly appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## Calirya

Does anyone have any news on Bin #1?? I haven't heard anything from the person who is supposed to have it now (hasn't posted since Oct 2012) or the person before that. I will be there on Sunday!


----------



## syk731

Skylizard, I am here now with bin 2.  I haven't heard from the person between us.  PM me your info and I will leave the bin for you.  I have a lot to add to it, as one of dh's colleagues sent us a gift basket, which we weren't expecting.  We brought lots of non-perishable food with us and ordered some perishable food from Garden Grocer too, so our current plan of attack is to eat the perishable food first and put the non-perishable food in the bin.  I also have a AAA parking pass and will be adding it to the bin.


----------



## Calirya

Chelley00 I just PM'd you about Bin#1.


----------



## Jo-Anne

Bin #3 - blue colour - contents (going from memory):  Bottle red wine, few cans of beer, few small cans of coke, couple bottles water, sugar, pool noodle, AAA Diamond parking pass, Bounce sheets, few Tide Pods, couple Gain liquid one use packs, paper plates, plastic cups, cough drops, few breakfast bars, trial size shampoo/cond, candies, and a few other things I can't recall!


----------



## drmark50

Any news on the location of bin #1?  It appears to be MIA.  Sounds like Calirya has been unable to get a hold of anyone who has had it last.


----------



## clloyd01

HI! Could I reserve Bin #3 for 11/1/2014 - 11/8/2014? 

My email address is cuatvmi @ gmail . c0m


Thanks!


----------



## Calirya

Did ANYONE have bin#1 in October???


----------



## staceywj

Jo-Anne said:


> Bin #3 - blue colour - contents (going from memory):  Bottle red wine, few cans of beer, few small cans of coke, couple bottles water, sugar, pool noodle, AAA Diamond parking pass, Bounce sheets, few Tide Pods, couple Gain liquid one use packs, paper plates, plastic cups, cough drops, few breakfast bars, trial size shampoo/cond, candies, and a few other things I can't recall!



Thanks Jo-Anne for posting the contents!  We are next and will be there soon.  Hope you had a great trip!
Stacey


----------



## Calirya

I haven't heard from ANYONE AT ALL so I guess bin #1 is missing.


----------



## Calirya

drmark good luck because I've gotten no help/replies from ANYONE. Been looking forward to this little bonus for months now. Already Had stuff I planned to add to the bin as well.
So good luck hunting it down.


----------



## skylizard

I think we may need to start adopting some stricter guidelines for bins. The person before me is unresponsive (to both myself and the person before her). 
With people not responding and bins going missing, something needs to change. 
Maybe we should require names, phone numbers and email adresses in order to sign up for a bin. What do you guys think?
And if you don't confirm 30 days out, you get dropped of the list.


----------



## Chelley00

skylizard said:


> I think we may need to start adopting some stricter guidelines for bins. The person before me is unresponsive (to both myself and the person before her).
> With people not responding and bins going missing, something needs to change.
> Maybe we should require names, phone numbers and email adresses in order to sign up for a bin. What do you guys think?
> And if you don't confirm 30 days out, you get dropped of the list.




Since I have taken over, I have requested names and contact numbers from people signing up, however, we don't have that information from people who signed up prior to this new thread.  I've PMd everyone I can about Bin 1, but I'm not getting a response back either.


----------



## Chelley00

clloyd01 said:


> HI! Could I reserve Bin #3 for 11/1/2014 - 11/8/2014?
> 
> My email address is cuatvmi @ gmail . c0m
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Reservations are by PM only and only with name and contact number.  When you have enough posts, please PM me with the info and I will add you!


----------



## Calirya

So I found bin #1. Looks like no one had it since before Oct 5th! The name on it is Phillips. What a waste because there could have been other people who wanted it and couldn't.


----------



## blessedby3

Calirya said:


> So I found bin #1. Looks like no one had it since before Oct 5th! The name on it is Phillips. What a waste because there could have been other people who wanted it and couldn't.



Glad you found it!  Where was it all this time?


----------



## DvF Diva

flyjoanne said:


> Skylizard - going from memory here.  Bin two has open bags of sugar and flour.  Opened bottle of olive oil.  Box of small rice.  Cheerios.  Trash bags.  Tons of packets of sweetner.  Not much else.



Bin #2 sounds so sad! Makes me either want to switch to another bin or buy a bunch of stuff to put into Bin #2 to make it the BEST BIN that everyone will want.

I think I'm developing some Bin Loyalty already! LOL


----------



## KRFillion

DvF Diva said:


> Bin #2 sounds so sad! Makes me either want to switch to another bin or buy a bunch of stuff to put into Bin #2 to make it the BEST BIN that everyone will want.
> 
> I think I'm developing some Bin Loyalty already! LOL



I like the sound of that since I have the bin right after you!  A bottle of spiced rum and a parking pass will do!


----------



## aubriee

DvF Diva said:


> Bin #2 sounds so sad! Makes me either want to switch to another bin or buy a bunch of stuff to put into Bin #2 to make it the BEST BIN that everyone will want.
> 
> I think I'm developing some Bin Loyalty already! LOL





KRFillion said:


> I like the sound of that since I have the bin right after you!  A bottle of spiced rum and a parking pass will do!



Hey, no fair!  I have it right before her (well there is a vacant week or so in between us, so someone may still want it that week).  I also had Bin 2 this past Sept.  When I left, it had a full box of cheerios, a bottle of cooking oil, a can of Pam cooking spray, a zip lock bag of sweetners, another zip lock bag of laundry detergents, a box of fabric softener sheets, Pop Tarts, Ramen Noodles, Mac & cheese, ketchup, mustard, salt, pepper, pop corn, ponchos, several bottles of beer, a few can sodas, crock pot, and I forgot what else, but it was completely full.  There were no open bags of anything.


----------



## syk731

KRFillion said:


> I like the sound of that since I have the bin right after you!  A bottle of spiced rum and a parking pass will do!



I just got back.  I added a AAA parking pass for bin 2.  I also added a lot of crackers, cookies, cereal, etc., but some of it will probably be eaten and not be there soon.


----------



## Chelley00

I have sent PMs to the next couple of people on each bin list reminding them to send their information. I'm going to try to do this to hopefully keep the communication open and avoid anyone else not picking up their bins.

I've also changed the drop off place.  PLEASE do not drop off the bins at building 6.  Let's keep them all at the main building so we have one central place to look.


----------



## DvF Diva

syk731 said:


> I just got back.  I added a AAA parking pass for bin 2.  I also added a lot of crackers, cookies, cereal, etc., but some of it will probably be eaten and not be there soon.



You're awesome!



KRFillion said:


> I like the sound of that since I have the bin right after you!  A bottle of spiced rum and a parking pass will do!



We will be using our APs for parking, so probably won't have any nice parking perks to share, but I can see what I can do about the rum. DH likes to kick back with a drink each night, and I will lobby for spiced rum as our alcohol du jour on this trip...   

And I will try my best to post an update on what's in the bin while I'm there. If I can't get good internet, I will send you a text or try to email you the list.


----------



## skylizard

syk731 said:


> I just got back.  I added a AAA parking pass for bin 2.  I also added a lot of crackers, cookies, cereal, etc., but some of it will probably be eaten and not be there soon.




I'll have bin 2 next. I'll try not to eat all the cookies


----------



## ama223

We will be there 12/8 thru 12/17 - is there any availability?


----------



## Spanky

AMA223 - go to page one of this thread and you will find the list of who has what bin and how to proceed to get on a list.


----------



## ama223

Should I assume there isn't availability or can dates overlap?  I am confused.


----------



## Chelley00

ama223 said:


> We will be there 12/8 thru 12/17 - is there any availability?





ama223 said:


> Should I assume there isn't availability or can dates overlap?  I am confused.




There is not any availability for your dates.  The dates can not overlap since one person uses the bin at a time.  Sorry.  Have a fantastic trip!


----------



## ama223

Chelley00 said:


> There is not any availability for your dates.  The dates can not overlap since one person uses the bin at a time.  Sorry.  Have a fantastic trip!



OK I noticed one of the boxes does overlap that's why i asked.


----------



## blessedby3

ama223 said:


> OK I noticed one of the boxes does overlap that's why i asked.



I dont see any overlapping (although I could be missing it because my eyes are so tired LOL) but it looks like bin #1 is available for a few of your days.  The 11th/12th of Dec thru the 15th when the other Diser takes it.  Maybe you could use it for a few days


----------



## skylizard

FYI, the crock pot in bin #2 is not a full size one. It's a small one meant for dip or small side dishes.


----------



## Spanky

Just to report that all went well with my use of bin #3. I did leave it with the bell service at the main building with the name of the next renters listed. The stain remover was a great thing to have. I really appreciate the person that added that to the box. I also left behind some of the 20% off coupons for the next renter to take advantage of with their Disney shopping.


----------



## brownhaired_girl

I would be interested in a bin from April 25th-May 5th if one is available.


----------



## blessedby3

brownhaired_girl said:


> I would be interested in a bin from April 25th-May 5th if one is available.



You have to pm Chelley00 your info for a bin reserve.  Check out post #1 on page #1.   It has all the info.


----------



## brownhaired_girl

blessedby3 said:


> You have to pm Chelley00 your info for a bin reserve.  Check out post #1 on page #1.   It has all the info.




Thank you,  I had not read very well. 

Sue


----------



## TinkOhio

We leave tomorrow and check in on Saturday.  Haven't heard anything from person who is supposed to be there now.  (No contact information.)  Guess I should just check at bell services when we arrive to see if anything is there?  If nothing is, I will start bin #3 up again.

Thanks for any advice you may have about this.


----------



## Chelley00

I PMed you, but if anyone else is reading, I sent you the contact info of the person in front of you.  If she didn't get the bin, her name would still be on it and you can ask for it by that name.

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## TinkOhio

Thanks so much, *bpellis*!   Picking up the bin went off without a hitch.  The bin was a huge hit!  It was fun to see what was inside.  DH especially loved the beer!    All of the beverages will go to good use.  Temps got up to 87 today!

Don't even want to think about the end of our stay yet, but if will be fun to fill the bin and pass it on.


----------



## EMHDad

TinkOhio said:


> Thanks so much, *bpellis*!   Picking up the bin went off without a hitch.  The bin was a huge hit!  It was fun to see what was inside.  DH especially loved the beer!    All of the beverages will go to good use.  Temps got up to 87 today!
> 
> Don't even want to think about the end of our stay yet, but if will be fun to fill the bin and pass it on.



That sounds awesome! I can't wait to pick up the bin. Again, thank you for anything you leave and have a LOT of fun at Disney!


----------



## SouthboundSteph

I am unable to pm because of my post count, but we will arrive on Jan. 12. Leave on the 17h. Anything work for these dates? Thanks!  Sorry about the pm, I did try!


----------



## blessedby3

SouthboundSteph said:


> I am unable to pm because of my post count, but we will arrive on Jan. 12. Leave on the 17h. Anything work for these dates? Thanks!  Sorry about the pm, I did try!



Once your post count is at 10 you can pm.  Just go comment on a couple of threads and you are all set to send pm's.  Looking at the schedule on the first page of this thread, thoughit looks like all the bins are taken for your dates already.


----------



## OasterP

Thank you Chelley for adding me!!


----------



## Chelley00

Bumping it back up.

If anyone has had a bin lately, would you maybe post what was in it?


----------



## TinkOhio

It was only a week ago, but we've forgotten all of what was in bin #3.  Off the top of our heads, though--
  -snacks (cookies, candy, popcorn, cocoa)
  -cleaning supplies (dishwasher tablets, sponge, paper towels)
  -grilling supplies (grilling foil, grill flipping tool)
  -paper supplies (napkins, TP, plastic utensils)
  -toys (sand pails and shovels, pool noodle, glow bands, special gift for next recipient's sons)
   -ponchos (3 or 4?)
   -bath products (shampoo, conditioner, lotion, soap)

I'm sure there was more, as it was hard to fit the lid back on.  Hope this helps!


----------



## velvetsqueeze

This looks like so much fun! And now that we have our reservation finalized, I'd like to get in on this! I think this will make post #10, so I'll send a PM. If not, I'll go post something random somewhere to get to #10. LOL!!

We go 3/8/14 - 3/15/14.  We are in Tower 6 (it's a 1BR pres unit, and all pres units are in Tower 6 according to the rental agent). Does it matter which building we are in?


----------



## velvetsqueeze

I'm down for bin #2! Looking forward to it! I will list what's in the bin when we get back for a more current tally of that bin.


----------



## KRFillion

DvF Diva was kind enough to send me a message this week listing what was in Bin #2...we have it in 5 more days 

The standard contents are:
Crockpot
Roll of paper towels
A few divided plates, styrofoam
Several hot/cold paper cups with lids
Salt
Pepper
Popcorn topping
Two boxes of coffee filters
Two packets of sunblock
Full bottle of isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol
Half a dozen q tips
Little bit of nail polish remover
Lipton tea bags
Unopened jar of tostitos salsa con quest
Unopened box of honey grahams

Extras of stuff that comes with WBC units:
Packets of sugar and creamer
Coffee packs
Microwave popcorn
Hot chocolate
Laundry Detergent

The aaa parking pass expired 12/31/13, so no good. 


Hope that helps!  I will add what I can to it next week.


----------



## velvetsqueeze

Thanks for the updated list on bin #2! Too bad about the parking pass. Looking forward to seeing what's in it when I get there in March!


----------



## TinkOhio

That last post nudged my memory a little bit.  There are tons of coffee filters in bin #3.  No need to buy any for quite a while.


----------



## kylovebug

Thanks for adding us! Can't wait!!!


----------



## peterssm

So excited to see us on the list! First timers at WBC and really looking forward to it!


----------



## supergoofy

Sent a PM for August 22nd to August 30th


I see that another person has bin #1 till the 23rd. Very happy to move my dates a day one way or another to accommodate this.


----------



## DvF Diva

Deelovesdis had also added a huge stack of local area coupons to bin #2 (silver bin)  -- we didn't get to use them but thanks for adding them. so generous!

The bin was TOTALLY full, so I could not add more than a couple of bottles of water and a new Mickey luggage tag to it. The luggage tag was hopefully something another DISer could take home as keep. KFillion -- did you end up locating the bin during your stay?

Anyway, while Bell Svc didn't know what I was talking about when I asked to pick up the bin, the very nice bellman (Reuben, young, like early 20s at most) let me go into the luggage room and I spotted it straight away. Typical plastic lidded storage bin with "DIS" written in black marker on the side. Grey color. Name on white paper taped to top. They deal with that bin (as well as bin #1 and #3) on pretty much a weekly basis and many of the bellmen don't know what it is -- I find that so odd. It isn't like a suitcase, which is 80% of what's in that room, nor a paper delivery box (the other 19% of what's in that room). I know other people have also had Bell Svcs tell them that there's no bin in there, but there most definitely is!

Anyway, thanks for doing this whole Pay It Forward thing, DISers! It was nice to have staples as basic as salt and pepper. Very useful!


----------



## Chelley00

supergoofy said:


> Sent a PM for August 22nd to August 30th
> 
> 
> I see that another person has bin #1 till the 23rd. Very happy to move my dates a day one way or another to accommodate this.



I put you down for Bin 2 which was free for all your trip dates.


----------



## supergoofy

Chelley00 said:


> I put you down for Bin 2 which was free for all your trip dates.




Thank you so very much for doing this. So excited to see whats in the tote.


----------



## KRFillion

DvF Diva said:


> . KFillion -- did you end up locating the bin during your stay?



We did find it, about 6 days into our stay.  We didn't end up using anything, I added some tea to it, but the bin was so full I could not put anything else in.

It is not located at the front desk.  You need to go to the luggage room which is to the left of the main entrance when you come in.  Took awhile to track it down.  Thanks DvF Diva for directing me.

When we got to Orlando we hit up a walmart to get some food.  I purchased extra toilet paper, paper towels, dish soap, cleaning supplies as we were there for 10 nights and I didn't want to run out.  It was a waste of money, there was plenty of supply in the room.  We ended up putting it all in the bin on the main floor of the tower and it gets donated to a local charity.  So don't waste your money on those items.


----------



## velvetsqueeze

KRFillion said:


> It is not located at the front desk.  You need to go to the luggage room which is to the left of the main entrance when you come in.  Took awhile to track it down.  Thanks DvF Diva for directing me.
> 
> When we got to Orlando we hit up a walmart to get some food.  I purchased extra toilet paper, paper towels, dish soap, cleaning supplies as we were there for 10 nights and I didn't want to run out.  It was a waste of money, there was plenty of supply in the room.  We ended up putting it all in the bin on the main floor of the tower and it gets donated to a local charity.  So don't waste your money on those items.



All good to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CoopTroop6

we're signed up for bin #3 in a few weeks!  I have a question...looks like the next person on the list isn't until May. Is it ok to leave the bin there for 2 1/2 months? What if someone else gets signed up for it after we leave? Do we leave the name for the next person anyway?


----------



## Chelley00

CoopTroop6 said:


> we're signed up for bin #3 in a few weeks!  I have a question...looks like the next person on the list isn't until May. Is it ok to leave the bin there for 2 1/2 months? What if someone else gets signed up for it after we leave? Do we leave the name for the next person anyway?



Just leave it for the next person.  If someone does ask for it, I will give them the name it's under


----------



## Thingy 1

My son and I are going to be there 12/6/14- 12/13/14. I would LOVE to get one of the bins while we are there. What do I need to do to sign up for one?


----------



## ge0rgette2

What's in the bin?


----------



## blessedby3

Thingy 1 said:


> My son and I are going to be there 12/6/14- 12/13/14. I would LOVE to get one of the bins while we are there. What do I need to do to sign up for one?



Check out post #1 on the first page.  It tells you what you need to do to get on the list.
You will have to send a private message to Chelley00


----------



## Chelley00

Thingy 1 said:


> My son and I are going to be there 12/6/14- 12/13/14. I would LOVE to get one of the bins while we are there. What do I need to do to sign up for one?



All the info is in post #1.  Let me know if you have any questions.



ge0rgette2 said:


> What's in the bin?



Each bin is going to have something different in them, so it really depends which bin you get.

Mostly there will be dish and laundry soap, maybe paper products, sometimes sunscreen and pool toys.  We've seen ponchos, crockpots, food and drinks, AAA parking passes, coupons etc.  It's almost like Christmas when you pick up the bin because you don't know what you are going to get!


----------



## timwhackymouse

Going to also sign up, thanks for setting this up for all to share.


----------



## cammie810

anyone who has had a bin recently that can tell us what is in them?  Also, if there are any special requests that are not too expensive let me know.  I have signed up for a couple of the bins in the next few weeks.  I live in SW FL so if there is something that is missing that is really important I could bring it and plan on leaving it.


----------



## lmarieleonard

Hi, I will be staying at Bonnet Creek from 3/5-3/9 and would love to put my name down for Bin 3! Thanks!

EDIT: I'm working on the 10 posts now! Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

lmarieleonard said:


> Hi, I will be staying at Bonnet Creek from 3/5-3/9 and would love to put my name down for Bin 3! My email is lmarieleonard at gmail dot com. Thanks!



Please read the info in post #1.  You will need to randomly post until you have 10 posts and then can PM me.  I need it by PM because that's where I keep the info.


----------



## Nelaw2002

I would love to be part of this pay it forward system.  I will be staying at Wyndham Bonnet Resort from Sunday, Oct.26, 2014 to Sunday, Nov. 2, 2014.  I would like to have bin #1 if available.  I do not have ten post yet,  I am working on that   So just let me know what I need to do next,  and I will try to pm you once I have ten post.

Thanks


----------



## antopad

Our first trip to Bonnet Creek is coming up next month. This sounds like a lot of fun!  I'll send a PM to get signed up.


----------



## Chelley00

Thank you, Cammie810 and chekhovgirl, for restarting Bin 3!


----------



## fairygodmomma

Hello- just curious if we need 10 posts total or 10 posts on this thread? Thanks.


----------



## Chelley00

fairygodmomma said:


> Hello- just curious if we need 10 posts total or 10 posts on this thread? Thanks.



Just 10 post total!


----------



## fairygodmomma

Chelley00 said:


> Just 10 post total!



Thank you! But I see on all 3 bins my dates are already taken. 
Maybe next time!


----------



## cammie810

Here now.  Was able to pick up Bin #1 from Wendy ZQ yesterday which worked out nicely because we also got two bags of stuff that wouldn't fit in the bin!  Big shout out to her for the bottle of wine and hard cider! 
We need a bigger bin!  I am going to try to rearrange the bin a little before I leave so that more will fit in.  Does anyone know if they are all the same size?  And if so would anyone mind if I bought a bigger bin?  I am coming down next month and would happily bring one if it is ok.


----------



## katallo

We had one that was smaller than the others.  Maybe that is Bin 1.  I feel as long as one person can comfortably lift it we could increase it.  IMHO


----------



## WendyZQ

cammie810 said:


> Here now.  Was able to pick up Bin #1 from Wendy ZQ yesterday which worked out nicely because we also got two bags of stuff that wouldn't fit in the bin!  Big shout out to her for the bottle of wine and hard cider!
> We need a bigger bin!  I am going to try to rearrange the bin a little before I leave so that more will fit in.  Does anyone know if they are all the same size?  And if so would anyone mind if I bought a bigger bin?  I am coming down next month and would happily bring one if it is ok.



So so glad that I could hand it off and didn't have to dump anything! No bottle of wine should be wasted! 

Hope you all had a great trip.


----------



## zorbarick

This is such a great idea.  I've lurked on the boards since I started planning my November 2014 trip, but I'm finally starting to post to see if I can get a bin lined up for our trip.


----------



## velvetsqueeze

Nine more days until I get to pick up bin #2! So excited!


----------



## cammie810

I know the contents change as people use some things and leave others but when I left this morning these are some of the things that were in Bin #1

Aluminum foil
Ziploc bags
Paper plates and plastic cutlery
Laundry detergent, dryer sheets, dishwasher detergent and Palmolive
Coffee, tea, hot chocolate, sugar and sweet and low
instant oatmeal
Swim masks 
Swim diapers
Glow sticks
Goldfish crackers
I know there is more I am forgetting but I figured people could get an idea so they could plan.


----------



## sflinch63

This sounds like Fun! I need to get my posts up though, so I can participate....looks like my dates are still open for July.


----------



## NovaLady

I'd like to participate for the week of 4/12 - 4/18 but...I have no posts. Aghh! I guess I've always been a lurker.  I'll come back and send a PM after I come up with 9 more posts.


----------



## blessedby3

NovaLady said:


> I'd like to participate for the week of 4/12 - 4/18 but...I have no posts. Aghh! I guess I've always been a lurker.  I'll come back and send a PM after I come up with 9 more posts.



Go over to the technical support board and post on the "test" thread a few times


----------



## NovaLady

blessedby3 said:


> Go over to the technical support board and post on the "test" thread a few times



Awesome, thanks! That did it. Sending PM...


----------



## blessedby3

NovaLady said:


> Awesome, thanks! That did it. Sending PM...



You are welcome


----------



## NovaLady

I'd like to reserve a bin (#1 preferably) for 4/12-4/18.  I've also sent a PM.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sefoti

Just sent requesting one for our stay. Please let me know if you do not get it. 

Thanks!


----------



## velvetsqueeze

Good morning!

I will be returning bin #2 later today (we fly back tomorrow). Here is the contents list.

Small crock pot full of packs of decaf coffee
Plastic tumbler cups for kids
AAA Florida tour book
Tea bags
Ponchos (we are adding another one)
Microwave popcorn
Packs of instant oatmeal
Salt & pepper
Coffee filters (lots of these)
Nail polish remover
Rubbing alcohol
Pack of coupons
Liquid dish soap
Large balsamic salad dressing
Popcorn seasoning
Pack of almond butter
Packs of hot cocoa
Hydro massage tag (??? not sure what this is)
Powdered laundry soap
Halls cough drops
Automatic dish soap packs
Some q-tips
Quart size ziplock bags
Packs of mustard, ketchup, mayo

Things we are adding:
Sunscreen
Blister kit (matches, sharp pin, blister bandages, waterproof bandages)
AAA Diamond Parking Pass - good through 12/31/2014
Jar of Goober
Canola pan spray
Clorox wipes pack
2 Force Flex trash bags (take them to the park if you ride a wet ride for your stuff)
Starbuck's Espresso coffee
Large pack of neon labels for the bin
Clothes pins (for chips, curtains, etc)
Liquid laundry soap

Things we will try to fit in the bin before we leave:
Bottles of water
Beer
Blackberry wine
Powdered creamer - Irish Creme

Thanks again for allowing us to participate!


----------



## native ears

velvetsqueeze thanks for the update


----------



## Disneyforus

Just a quick "HI" to ya'll...So glad to see the bins are still going!!!


----------



## jaykorf001

Anyone know what's in Bin 3? We are picking it up when we check in on Friday.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mousegear

Hello~
Can you sign me up for Bin #2 for our stay at Bonnet Creek from Aug 16~21?  We used the bin two years ago and loved it every moment of it.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Does each bin have roughly the same type of contents? 

Is there something in there that we need that maybe went missing.

I'm requesting a bin for October and was just curious.

It's all non perishable items right -- i mean if the ketchup is unopened it can be put in there? 

Am I right in these assumptions?


----------



## ge0rgette2

Any action over here


----------



## velvetsqueeze

ge0rgette2 said:


> Does each bin have roughly the same type of contents?
> 
> Is there something in there that we need that maybe went missing.
> 
> I'm requesting a bin for October and was just curious.
> 
> It's all non perishable items right -- i mean if the ketchup is unopened it can be put in there?
> 
> Am I right in these assumptions?



Each bin is different, and each bin changes with each use. Everything edible should be unopened. I know in Bin 2 there was an unopened large bottle of salad dressing.

Since we flew, we knew we wouldn't be able to bring things like a large can of sunscreen. Since there wasn't one in Bin 2, we bought one and then left it in the bin before we flew back.


----------



## Chelley00

Just wanted to let everyone know I'm working helping merchandise a store that opens in a week on top of my regular job and have been working crazy hours.    I will have a chance to update the list on Friday.


----------



## jaimjaim1

Great idea! Hoping to nail down my dates and see if this works!


----------



## guinevere422

blessedby3 said:


> Go over to the technical support board and post on the "test" thread a few times



HAHA I need to get my posts to 10! 
Here I go


----------



## guinevere422

Ok 10 post and PM sent!!!!!


----------



## WDW88

Oops! I just sent you a PM with my dates being May 5-14.  We are actually arriving on May 4.  I keep working on Fast Passes for May 5, and my brain was just on that track.  So, May 4-14, Bin #1 please.
Thanks!


----------



## guinevere422

Do we know what the current status of the bins are as in who is checked in/what is in the bins??


----------



## AeroKU

We will be at BC from 11/9-11/16.  Are the bins claimed for that week already?  If not, sign me up.  I tried to send OP a PM, but their inbox is full and they can't accept any new messages.  We fly to Orlando, so any extra food or drinks just get thrown out.  Last time we went, the bins were already claimed so we had to throw out a lot of stuff.


----------



## Chelley00

AeroKU said:


> We will be at BC from 11/9-11/16.  Are the bins claimed for that week already?  If not, sign me up.  I tried to send OP a PM, but their inbox is full and they can't accept any new messages.  We fly to Orlando, so any extra food or drinks just get thrown out.  Last time we went, the bins were already claimed so we had to throw out a lot of stuff.



I cleared my inbox so please try your pm again!  Thanks!


----------



## AeroKU

PM Sent.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Chelly00,

PM sent, we will be there for our first stay 11/2-11/8.
I cannot wait to see my sons eyes nearly pop out of his face when he sees the pools and lazy river!


----------



## NovaLady

I checked in yesterday and it was a madhouse. I forgot where to pick it up so I asked at member services and they didn't have it and told me to go to bell services.

Bell services couldn't find it. I'll go back today or tomorrow to have them look again. I am down for bin #2.

They all had no idea what I was talking about. I said a plastic bin from DisBoards with my name taped on it.


----------



## katallo

Can we get the colors of the current bins?  It might with locating them.


----------



## dismom115

NovaLady said:


> I checked in yesterday and it was a madhouse. I forgot where to pick it up so I asked at member services and they didn't have it and told me to go to bell services.  Bell services couldn't find it. I'll go back today or tomorrow to have them look again. I am down for bin #2.  They all had no idea what I was talking about. I said a plastic bin from DisBoards with my name taped on it.


I left the silver/gray bin with bell services.  It says dis boards bin #2 and your name taped to the top.   Good luck!


----------



## NovaLady

They found it! Thanks. It is a gray bin and I had to go in the room and find it for them. It was on the top shelf of the storage rack.


----------



## velvetsqueeze

katallo said:


> Can we get the colors of the current bins?  It might with locating them.



Based on the info I had when we used Bin #2 in March, the bin colors are:

Bin #1 = lime green
Bin #2 = silver/grey
Bin #3 = blue

The WBC employees know nothing about DISboards or the pay it forward. Or at least they act like that. Just tell them your name and that the bin is in the luggage room at the main tower.


----------



## lisski76

velvetsqueeze said:
			
		

> Based on the info I had when we used Bin #2 in March, the bin colors are:
> 
> Bin #1 = lime green
> Bin #2 = silver/grey
> Bin #3 = blue
> 
> The WBC employees know nothing about DISboards or the pay it forward. Or at least they act like that. Just tell them your name and that the bin is in the luggage room at the main tower.



Does anyone have an update on bin 3?  Is it lost? Was it restarted and if so when?


----------



## jaykorf001

lisski76 said:


> Does anyone have an update on bin 3?  Is it lost? Was it restarted and if so when?



Bell services said they couldn't find it when I was there March 21-28. I let the people coming in behind me know that. They were considering starting a new one but I am not sure if they did.


----------



## cammie810

It is weird that people are having trouble finding the bins.  We have had both bin #1 and 2 over the past few months and both times bell services knew exactly what I was talking about when I said I wanted the disboards bin and let me into the bell services room to grab it! Must be luck of the draw who you get.  I would ask to be let into the bell services room and look for yourselves.  It is not that big a room so it should be easily located!


----------



## jaykorf001

cammie810 said:


> It is weird that people are having trouble finding the bins.  We have had both bin #1 and 2 over the past few months and both times bell services knew exactly what I was talking about when I said I wanted the disboards bin and let me into the bell services room to grab it! Must be luck of the draw who you get.  I would ask to be let into the bell services room and look for yourselves.  It is not that big a room so it should be easily located!



You may be right. I totally think it's luck of the draw and in hindsight I should have been pushier. I considered going back and trying to ask a different person but didn't get it done. I noticed similar experiences trying to get something taken care of within our unit.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lindaprvs

Sent a PM


----------



## cruisingtwins

So is bin 3 still missing?


----------



## Chelley00

cruisingtwins said:


> So is bin 3 still missing?



Waiting to make that call to see if the next person can find if or not. Hopefully if it is we will be able to get it restarted.


----------



## lindaprvs

Chelly- Did you get my request for a bin??


----------



## Chelley00

Okay, all.  A couple of housekeeping announcements:

#1.  Bin 3 has possibly gone missing again.  Sefoti will look for it this week and we will make some decisions depending on whether or not it is found.  Hopefully it will be found or someone will offer to restart it.  I'm not going to schedule anyone for Bin 3 until we decide what's happening.

#2.  Make sure you drop off the bin at bell services at the MAIN BUILDING and not at building 6 so they are all located in a central location.

#3.  Please be respectful and realize that people are counting on getting the bin and its contents after you.  Only take out what you will use on your trip and leave things in good order.

#4.  Please remember that I am just a volunteer here.  I do this because we loved having the bin during our trips and loved the spirit of helping out fellow travelers.  

I live 989 miles from WBC and I am not able to check on the bins if they go missing, have junk in them or are practically empty because someone either used everything or took stuff home. 

I also do not deserve any bad treatment if the bins have issues.  I ONLY coordinate who gets what bin and when.  I have no control over whether or not someone picks it up or leaves it behind or what is in it.  I'm doing the best I can, but I'm working 60 hours a week, have 4 kids and don't really have time to respond to PMs from disgruntled people who just want to complain about things I can't fix from almost 1,000 miles away.

off my soapbox and sorry if anyone is offended


----------



## katallo

Chelley, if you have a moment please check your pm's.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Chelly- you are doing a GREAT job. Thank you! I organized something like this years ago-so I know the amount of work it takes. Thank you again!!


----------



## NovaLady

jaykorf001 said:


> Bell services said they couldn't find it when I was there March 21-28. I let the people coming in behind me know that. They were considering starting a new one but I am not sure if they did.



It (Bin #3) may be lost. When I went to get bin #2 last week, I went in the room and I did not see another bin.  Maybe Bin #3 was left at building 6?


----------



## Sefoti

I am here and will attempt to locate bin 3. If it's not here I can try to start it again. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Sefoti

So I checked for it and it is not here. Sounds like it has not been seen in a long time according to the valet.


----------



## Chelley00

Sefoti said:


> So I checked for it and it is not here. Sounds like it has not been seen in a long time according to the valet.




Thanks for checking.  Have a great trip!


----------



## lindaprvs

Chelley00 said:


> Okay, all.  A couple of housekeeping announcements:
> 
> #1.  Bin 3 has possibly gone missing again.  Sefoti will look for it this week and we will make some decisions depending on whether or not it is found.  Hopefully it will be found or someone will offer to restart it.  I'm not going to schedule anyone for Bin 3 until we decide what's happening.
> 
> #2.  Make sure you drop off the bin at bell services at the MAIN BUILDING and not at building 6 so they are all located in a central location.
> 
> #3.  Please be respectful and realize that people are counting on getting the bin and its contents after you.  Only take out what you will use on your trip and leave things in good order.
> 
> #4.  Please remember that I am just a volunteer here.  I do this because we loved having the bin during our trips and loved the spirit of helping out fellow travelers.
> 
> I live 989 miles from WBC and I am not able to check on the bins if they go missing, have junk in them or are practically empty because someone either used everything or took stuff home.
> 
> I also do not deserve any bad treatment if the bins have issues.  I ONLY coordinate who gets what bin and when.  I have no control over whether or not someone picks it up or leaves it behind or what is in it.  I'm doing the best I can, but I'm working 60 hours a week, have 4 kids and don't really have time to respond to PMs from disgruntled people who just want to complain about things I can't fix from almost 1,000 miles away.
> 
> off my soapbox and sorry if anyone is offended



THANK YOU For all you do!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sefoti

Chelley00 said:


> Thanks for checking.  Have a great trip!



No problem. I will start it back up when I leave. It may be a bit bare for a while but at least it will be here.


----------



## velvetsqueeze

Chelly, FWIW I sincerely appreciate you managing the list. I think there are people that don't fully understand the whole 'pay it forward' concept. For me, it was a treat to see what was in the bin. Mind you, quite a bit of it wasn't anything we needed; but it was still great to have the things that we did need without having to buy it. When we left, I felt good that I was able to put things like spray sunscreen and a AAA Diamond parking pass in the bin for the next person.

Again, thanks so much for being the Director of Bin Forwarding Operations.


----------



## Sefoti

Bin 3 is up and running. Ready for next person.


----------



## katallo

We have Bin 1.  There was an abundance of bounce dryer sheets and food had to be tossed. But, we were able to do a good restock. Our bin was left at. Tower 6. The bellman at Tower 6 asked everyone to leave all bins at the main building because of their storage size.


----------



## Sefoti

I thought all bins were supposed to be in the main building?


----------



## katallo

They are.  But, sometimes folks leave it at Tower 6 if they stay there.  The bellman gave it to us but asked us to return it to the main building which we will do later today.


----------



## lindaprvs

katallo said:


> We have Bin 1.  There was an abundance of bounce dryer sheets and food had to be tossed. But, we were able to do a good restock. Our bin was left at. Tower 6. The bellman at Tower 6 asked everyone to leave all bins at the main building because of their storage size.



Thanks!! 
Can you remember what all was in Bin 1?


----------



## Chelley00

Thanks, Sefoti, for restarting Bin 3!!!


It's in the instructions to leave the bin at the Main Building.  Hopefully people will catch on


----------



## sbozek123

Interested in participating. Checking in 10/5 for our first ever Disney stay


----------



## Kirless

Hi - I would love bin 2 for Nov 17th - 21st.  Will send you a PM when I have my 10 posts.  Thanks


----------



## native ears

I am here at bonnet creek. Picked up tote #2 with no problem from the main building.


----------



## native ears

Here now. Picked up bin #2 with no problems.


----------



## native ears

Sorry didn't think first post sent.


----------



## velvetsqueeze

native ears said:


> Here now. Picked up bin #2 with no problems.



I had bin #2 in March. Is the AAA Diamond parking pass still in there?


----------



## tootogether

I'm Excited about getting a bin! Such a cool idea.


----------



## native ears

No I could not find the parking pass.


----------



## blessedby3

Chelley00,
   Right now there is no one listed after me to have Bin #1.  I just wanted to know what I should put on the bin when I leave it with Bell Services at the end of our trip.  I am scheduled to have it June 7-21.
       Thanks


----------



## Chelley00

blessedby3 said:


> Chelley00,
> Right now there is no one listed after me to have Bin #1.  I just wanted to know what I should put on the bin when I leave it with Bell Services at the end of our trip.  I am scheduled to have it June 7-21.
> Thanks



Contact the person after you on the list and put them down.  If I can fill it in between I will and give them the info I have for the next person.  

Thanks!


----------



## blessedby3

Chelley00 said:


> Contact the person after you on the list and put them down.  If I can fill it in between I will and give them the info I have for the next person.
> 
> Thanks!



Okaythere was just an almost 2 month gap in between me and the next person so I wanted to make sure.  The person next in line has a "waiting on name and number" next to their user name.  I will try and get information from them.


----------



## kylovebug

Chelley did you get my msg about bin #3?


----------



## OasterP

Hi all!  I got a PM about the pay it forward today which was crazy timing b/c I just thought today that I need to get on here and let Chelle know that I need to remove myself from the PIF list.  

We were scheduled to stay at WBC from the 23rd of September - October 2nd, but it turns out we moved on site.  I'm a little nervous about the change, but it should be interesting.

Thank you so much for having this thread!


----------



## blessedby3

So eangel12 is not doing the swap, and OasterP has moved onsite and is out of the swapso I messaged lindaprvs for her information


----------



## TNAbby

Since OasterP is out for Bin#1 for late Sept. I would love to sign up for Sept 20-27. I will work on getting 10 posts to send PM. Thanks


----------



## blessedby3

TNAbby said:


> Since OasterP is out for Bin#1 for late Sept. I would love to sign up for Sept 20-27. I will work on getting 10 posts to send PM. Thanks



Go to the technical support board at the bottom of the main page.  There is a "test" thread that you can post on to get up to 10 posts


----------



## cruisingtwins

We checked in today and bin 3 was not in the main building. I'll check building 6 tomorrow.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Sounds like Bin 3 is the naughty child (keeps running away and hiding)...he needs to be put in the corner for a time-out!!


----------



## velvetsqueeze

native ears said:


> No I could not find the parking pass.



Rats. I even made sure to put it in a zip bag to keep it safe.
:


----------



## cruisingtwins

Ok no bin 3  

I wonder uf people read here and just go to bell service and take it without signing up.


----------



## TNAbby

blessedby3 said:


> Go to the technical support board at the bottom of the main page.  There is a "test" thread that you can post on to get up to 10 posts



Thanks! I think this should give me 10


----------



## susank76

This is such a cool idea!  We aren't staying at WBC, but I just wanted to say how awesome this was! 

I don't suppose there's something similar for Caribe Royale, is there?


----------



## Chelley00

Okay, everyone.  I made the executive decision today to close Bin 3.  It's gone missing at least twice in the past couple of months and really didn't have much in it.  With that plus the big spaces between dates, I have moved everyone that I could to bin 1 or 2 and put the two people who I couldn't move on hold in case someone cancels.


----------



## peterssm

I think you made a good decision. Sorry it had to come to that, but thank you for all you do!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Yes, THANK YOU chelly00. Your work is greatly appreciated. I noticed that you are still waiting on my phone number, I sent a PM with it.
Thanks again


----------



## blessedby3

Just wanted to post that we got our bin with no problems


----------



## Laineysmom

I picked up bin 2 on Saturday without any problems and will be dropping it back off on Friday. Not much food wise (can of tuna and a pancake mix) in it at the moment but there is a small crockpot and several cooking sprays. I'll try to box the entire contents before I turn it back in and try to add a few can goods.


----------



## blessedby3

While I have a few free mins, I wanted to post what is Bin #1.  We picked it up this past Saturday.  There are 
2 boxed of Kraft Mac n Cheese
box of Betty Crocker Pound cake mix
a couple of rain ponchos
box of strawberry jello
kids wrist leash
aluminum foil
cooking spray
one swim diaper
suave shampoo and conditioner
sand toys
half a bottle of sunscreen spray
can of hunts pasta sauce
can of cream of mushroom soup
a few bags of individual cookies/crackers
box of Orzo
a few dishwasher tablets
extra coffee packets (that they leave from housekeeping)
sugar packets
real lemon packets
salt 
pepper 
ketchup

maybe a couple of other things, but that is mainly what is in there.
We will be leaving some goodies too!


----------



## Laineysmom

I dropped the Bin #2 off with bell services at the main building on our way out yesterday. I did not get a chance to do a full inventory but here is a list from memory if what is currently in there:
Small crockpot
Can of tuna
I individual diced fruit cup (looked like peaches) 
Cleaning wipes
A small bottle of bleach which was inside a zip sealed bag
A noodle style water gun (my daughter begged me to take this home with us but I explained we could only borrow it during our stay at WBC)
A ton of laundry and dishwasher packets that housekeeping leaves
Pancake mix
A zip sealed bag full of plastic silverware
A couple of print off from the internet games like Disney Bingo
A bag of pages ripped out of a coupon book (I think Entertainment)
A zip sealed bag with an assortment of individual instant drink packets
A zip sealed bag with 3 kinds if cooking sprays
A ton of coffee filters
2 packets of McCormik fajita seasoning
I'm sure there were a few more things but my memory is failing me at the moment

I added:
2 cans if green beans
Can of Spaghettios
From the housekeeping "starter kit": coffee packets, sugar/sweetener packets, TruLemon, microwaveable popcorn, and the mini salt and pepper shakers (I had brought my own)
An unopened packed of to go coffee cups with lids - great for taking your morning coffee/tea to rope drop and then tossing when you are done. Normally I use a reusable travel mug but I did not want to have to lug it with me all day nor risk losing it (it has my daughter's t-ball picture in it). My bil decided he was not going to do coffee in the morning so we ended up using one package instead if two.

The only thing I threw out were a couple of loose paper plates that had not been bagged. With all the cleaners in there, I am paranoid about contaminating stuff like that.

Thanks for the bin, we really enjoyed out trip.


----------



## mousegear

Thank you Laineysmom for letting us know about contents of Bin #2.  And thank you Chelley for keeping the bins going.  I will be getting the bin #2 in a couple of month and getting excited for our trip!!!


----------



## Julie93

Hi Chelley!  I'd like to request Bin #2 for 8/3-8/10.  I only have 4 posts, so I couldn't PM you.  Sorry.  I'm more of a lurker than poster.   Let me know what else I need to do.  Thannnnnk youuuuu!


----------



## blessedby3

Julie93 said:


> Hi Chelley!  I'd like to request Bin #2 for 8/3-8/10.  I only have 4 posts, so I couldn't PM you.  Sorry.  I'm more of a lurker than poster.   Let me know what else I need to do.  Thannnnnk youuuuu!



Julie93, if you go to the test board you can post 5 more times to get you to 10or comment on some other threads.


----------



## Julie93

blessedby3 said:


> Julie93, if you go to the test board you can post 5 more times to get you to 10…or comment on some other threads.



Thanks!! Will do! (4 to go...lol)


----------



## blessedby3

I returned Bin #1 yesterday morning.  I added a few things like dryer sheets, baggies, a nightlight, and a AAA parking pass for a few.  Thanks for the use of the bin!  I put TNAbby's info on the bin but she isn't going for a while.  
I guess if someone gets filled in before then, Chelley00 can give them TNAbby's name to get the bin.


----------



## sbozek123

blessedby3 said:


> I returned Bin #1 yesterday morning.  I added a few things like dryer sheets, baggies, a nightlight, and a AAA parking pass for a few.  Thanks for the use of the bin!  I put TNAbby's info on the bin but she isn't going for a while. I guess if someone gets filled in before then, Chelley00 can give them TNAbby's name to get the bin.




Awesome adds, wow, that is a huge gap between you and next person. Hope you had a wonderful trip!

P.s. Parking pass is awesome, fingers crossed that it's there in Oct!


----------



## blessedby3

sbozek123 said:


> Awesome adds, wow, that is a huge gap between you and next person. Hope you had a wonderful trip!
> 
> P.s. Parking pass is awesome, fingers crossed that it's there in Oct!



I hope so too and I hope that whoever uses it will put it back in there before they leave.  On my last trip, there was a AAA pass in there 2 people before me, but when I got the bin it was gone   It is nice to have while you are there.

Someone had left Oxy Clean in a container in the bin this time and I was so thankful.  I washed something that bled on lots of clothes.  I re-washed with some of the Oxy Clean and everything was clean!  Lifesaver


----------



## lindaprvs

blessedby3 said:


> I hope so too and I hope that whoever uses it will put it back in there before they leave.  On my last trip, there was a AAA pass in there 2 people before me, but when I got the bin it was gone   It is nice to have while you are there.
> 
> Someone had left Oxy Clean in a container in the bin this time and I was so thankful.  I washed something that bled on lots of clothes.  I re-washed with some of the Oxy Clean and everything was clean!  Lifesaver



Thanks for the adds! I can't wait to get the bin in october!! Hope that pass is still there too! Would be a huge help!!!


----------



## katallo

blessedby3 said:


> I hope so too and I hope that whoever uses it will put it back in there before they leave.  On my last trip, there was a AAA pass in there 2 people before me, but when I got the bin it was gone   It is nice to have while you are there.
> 
> Someone had left Oxy Clean in a container in the bin this time and I was so thankful.  I washed something that bled on lots of clothes.  I re-washed with some of the Oxy Clean and everything was clean!  Lifesaver



The Oxy Clean would be me   I hesitated but decided to leave some because our clothes always pick up a grayish tinge in Florida.  Glad it came in handy!


----------



## blessedby3

lindaprvs said:


> Thanks for the adds! I can't wait to get the bin in october!! Hope that pass is still there too! Would be a huge help!!!



I hope so too 



katallo said:


> The Oxy Clean would be me   I hesitated but decided to leave some because our clothes always pick up a grayish tinge in Florida.  Glad it came in handy!



Thanks so much!  It really did come in handy.  I only used a bit and left the rest


----------



## sflinch63

What is the AAA Parking Pass used for? Thank You.


----------



## blessedby3

sflinch63 said:


> What is the AAA Parking Pass used for? Thank You.



It lets you park closer to the gates at each park (well at MKcloser to the TTC).  The AAA Diamond parking area is right by the handicapped parking.  It is nice if you have a stroller because you are close enough to the gates that you don't have to fold the stroller and board the parking lot trams.
You just show it to the parking attendants when you come in and they will direct you to the parking area.


----------



## sflinch63

Chelley00,

Did you receive my PM? Thank You.


----------



## sflinch63

blessedby3 said:


> It lets you park closer to the gates at each park (well at MK…closer to the TTC).  The AAA Diamond parking area is right by the handicapped parking.  It is nice if you have a stroller because you are close enough to the gates that you don't have to fold the stroller and board the parking lot trams.
> You just show it to the parking attendants when you come in and they will direct you to the parking area.



Thank You! 

We are visiting Universal Studios & LEGOLAND. I don't see anything on there sites regarding AAA Parking......darn.      But, it won't hurt to ask!


----------



## DontRushMe

I sent a message but not sure how to PM !  Let me know what else I need to do, please?  You are great for doing this!


----------



## blessedby3

DontRushMe said:


> I sent a message but not sure how to PM !  Let me know what else I need to do, please?  You are great for doing this!



Just click on Chelley00's name in a post above (she has a post on the previous page), and it will give you options.  One of them will be to send a private message to her.  Click that and it will take you to where you need to be


----------



## sdd1841

Hi chelley.   Thanks so much for doing this.   . I sent you a PM requesting a bin for sept 16 - 20.  Just want to make sure I did it right and that you received it.

Thanks again!


----------



## sflinch63

sflinch63 said:


> Chelley00,
> 
> Did you receive my PM? Thank You.



I have been trying to PM moderator and unsuccessful, I was to pick up bin #1 Today, but it is no where to be found. They showed me bin #2, but #1 is currently missing.


----------



## lindaprvs

sflinch63 said:


> I have been trying to PM moderator and unsuccessful, I was to pick up bin #1 Today, but it is no where to be found. They showed me bin #2, but #1 is currently missing.



Oh no!!!!  Were you ever able to locate Bin #1???


----------



## blessedby3

sflinch63 said:


> I have been trying to PM moderator and unsuccessful, I was to pick up bin #1 Today, but it is no where to be found. They showed me bin #2, but #1 is currently missing.



I left Bin #1 with Bell Services back on June21st.  It was a green treasure box shaped bin.  There was a big gap between me and the next person, but I was hoping nothing would happen to it.  You must have been added because the next person after me wasn't until September or October.  Hope they find it.  Is there another Bell Services area in Tower 6?  I was thinking that someone had said that before.  I may be wrong, thoughand I left it at the main bell services area so it should be there (unless someone else was added after me and before you and they didn't return it there).


----------



## sflinch63

lindaprvs said:


> Oh no!!!!  Were you ever able to locate Bin #1???



 Unfortunately, it was not located when we were trying to find it on the day of my arrival, and I did not check tower 6. Hopefully prior to the next arrival, it will be found.

I was looking forward to receiving it, and adding all my goodies at the end. If I would have had a container, I could have started one, but didn't have any......so I just moved on and Enjoyed my First stay ay Bonnett Creek!


----------



## Chelley00

sflinch63 said:


> I have been trying to PM moderator and unsuccessful.



I received one PM from you on the 23rd.  I was on vacation last week.  I'm sorry that you couldn't find the bin.  I wonder if it was because it had another person's name on it since you were added after blessedby3 left for her trip


----------



## hikerskibums06

Posting so that I can send a pm. Love this idea!


----------



## Julie93

We just checked in. They couldn't find Bin #2.  They did locate Bin#1, so we took that one. I didn't see anyone listed for #1 for this week. If that's a problem, please let me know Chelley. We can keep checking on #2, but I had no idea what name to tell them to look under because I didn't know if Cammie knew my name to put on the bin. Again, please let me know if it's a problem that we have Bin #1 instead of #2 this week. Thanks!!


----------



## chimilady

Julie93 said:


> We just checked in. They couldn't find Bin #2.  They did locate Bin#1, so we took that one. I didn't see anyone listed for #1 for this week. If that's a problem, please let me know Chelley. We can keep checking on #2, but I had no idea what name to tell them to look under because I didn't know if Cammie knew my name to put on the bin. Again, please let me know if it's a problem that we have Bin #1 instead of #2 this week. Thanks!!



Have you checked back in to see if they've found it?


----------



## Julie93

chimilady said:


> Have you checked back in to see if they've found it?



I haven't yet. We check out tomorrow, so when I return Bin #1, I'll ask about #2.


----------



## tyandbec

I would like to sign up for 9/26-10/1.  I noticed there was an opening due to someone canceling.   I have less then 10 post and will pm when I have enough.


----------



## Julie93

We dropped off Bin 1 today and they still haven't located Bin 2.


----------



## mousegear

Julie93 said:


> We dropped off Bin 1 today and they still haven't located Bin 2.


----------



## tyandbec

What kind of parking pass is in the container?  Do you still pay for parking?


----------



## sashusmom

This is such a great idea!!!  I don't know how many times I ended up tossing stuff because I had no room to take it home.  And felt really bad for being "wasteful"!


----------



## Julie93

Any luck Mousegear?  Please tell me they were able to at least find Bin #1 again.



mousegear said:


> I guess we could use bin #1 since no one's using it during our stay but I'll try to look for bin #2 once I get there on Sat.


----------



## disnee4mee

sashusmom said:


> This is such a great idea!!!  I don't know how many times I ended up tossing stuff because I had no room to take it home.  And felt really bad for being "wasteful"!



This would be a great idea for other timeshare folks to participate in. Things like laundry "pods" and pan spray (Pam)could even possibly be open and still safe to use. I have often left things behind hoping the cleaning staff could use it but they may toss it. This is a much better option!


----------



## cammie810

To anyone looking for bin#2....I never picked it up.  My Mom had to have surgery and I ended up flying to NH and cancelled my trip at the last minute.  I haven't been on Disboards often and didn't realize it had gone missing!  Sorry!!  Maybe check with the name of the person who was supposed to have it before me??  It is weird that it cant be found though.  Anytime I have gone it is always in bell services.  They usually let you go into the room and look.


----------



## sashusmom

If Bin 2 ever pops up I would love to participate in pay it forward for sept. 21 thru the 28th.  I know tyandbec have it on sept 27, so I would be happy to call them to pick up the bin when they arrive or I can leave it at bell services, whatever they prefer.  Still working on post count.  Will PM you chelley in 2 more posts.


----------



## sashusmom

Will also give  a call to tyandbec for any of my donations for the next day.  Unless I get it done the day of their arrival!  I could leave it in a paper bag with their name on it in Bell services so they can use whatever and add it to the bin.


----------



## sashusmom

These are my favorite smilies!!!!

   :           

and finally because I just saw a doc. on Woodstock


----------



## eangel12

We are staying 8/23-8/30. We've ordered quite a bit of stuff. Is it possible to add items? Or is someone staying with an 8/30 check-in that might like stuff?? Let me know via PM!!


----------



## Safari23

What a cool idea! We may be staying here for our trip, if so I'll definitely check back to see if we can join.


----------



## mousegear

Good news!  I found the Bin #2!!!! :good vibes  I just asked the bellman if I could see the room around to look for bin and he knew exactly what I was talking about .  The bin wasn't updated at least since at the end of June to current stays and that might have been why it was so hard to locate.  I updated to current and added some items and will drop it off at the main building on Wednesday.


----------



## sashusmom

mousegear said:


> Good news!  I found the Bin #2!!!! :good vibes  I just asked the bellman if I could see the room around to look for bin and he knew exactly what I was talking about .  The bin wasn't updated at least since at the end of June to current stays and that might have been why it was so hard to locate.  I updated to current and added some items and will drop it off at the main building on Wednesday.



This is great news mousegear!!!  Thank you for your hunting skills!!


----------



## supergoofy

mousegear said:


> Good news!  I found the Bin #2!!!! :good vibes  I just asked the bellman if I could see the room around to look for bin and he knew exactly what I was talking about .  The bin wasn't updated at least since at the end of June to current stays and that might have been why it was so hard to locate.  I updated to current and added some items and will drop it off at the main building on Wednesday.




Thank you

This makes our trip and we arrive Friday as in 4 days


----------



## Julie93

Yeeeeeeaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!  Thanks Mousegear!  The bellman we talked to was kind of clueless to what I was talking about.  My husband went back with him into the room, too, and didn't see it, just the green treasure chest #1.  Soooo happy you found it!  Way to go! 



mousegear said:


> Good news!  I found the Bin #2!!!! :good vibes  I just asked the bellman if I could see the room around to look for bin and he knew exactly what I was talking about .  The bin wasn't updated at least since at the end of June to current stays and that might have been why it was so hard to locate.  I updated to current and added some items and will drop it off at the main building on Wednesday.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

WOOHOO MOUSEGEAR!


----------



## mousegear

Supergoofy, I put your info on the notecard that was on the bin but didn't have any means to put it on the bin, so I used bandaids.   If you have a room on your luggage, it would be nice to have little tape so those notecards could stay on the bin for the future use.


----------



## supergoofy

mousegear said:


> Supergoofy, I put your info on the notecard that was on the bin but didn't have any means to put it on the bin, so I used bandaids.   If you have a room on your luggage, it would be nice to have little tape so those notecards could stay on the bin for the future use.




Thanks for the heads up I'll take care of rounding up some tape.

Down to 1.357 sleeps


----------



## monagh10

Sent a request for a bin 2/21-2/28


----------



## lindaprvs

Can anyone give us a inventory update on Bin #1?


----------



## supergoofy

Chimilady I will be dropping the box about 7am tomorrow.

Had a great time at Bonnet Creek. Very busy so didn't spend a whole lot of time outside our room but the rooms are awesome. Nice separation of space.


----------



## eangel12

Anyone checking in Saturday, August 30th?? I have stuff left like a case of water, toilet paper, dish detergent, etc. Hate to throw it all away! PM me if interested!!!


----------



## chimilady

supergoofy said:


> Chimilady I will be dropping the box about 7am tomorrow.  Had a great time at Bonnet Creek. Very busy so didn't spend a whole lot of time outside our room but the rooms are awesome. Nice separation of space.



Thanks! What does I look like? Did I ever give you my name? Sorry, I've been unable to get online.


----------



## chimilady

eangel12 said:


> Anyone checking in Saturday, August 30th?? I have stuff left like a case of water, toilet paper, dish detergent, etc. Hate to throw it all away! PM me if interested!!!


 I check in later today and would take it off your hands.


----------



## chimilady

supergoofy said:


> Chimilady I will be dropping the box about 7am tomorrow.  Had a great time at Bonnet Creek. Very busy so didn't spend a whole lot of time outside our room but the rooms are awesome. Nice separation of space.



wait, is it bin 1or bin 2?


----------



## webhead15

What a great concept !


----------



## Safari23

Does this include people staying in the time share part or just the hotel? We're looking at staying in the TS side as we heard there are great deals!


----------



## blessedby3

Safari23 said:


> Does this include people staying in the time share part or just the hotel? We're looking at staying in the TS side as we heard there are great deals!



This is for the timeshare condosnot the hotel.


----------



## mrsmomo

The whole timeshare vs hotel thing confuses me still. I will be staying from Feb 22-27 2015 in a 2 bedroom....

Does that mean the timeshare side because it's a two bedroom or am I in the hotel?

If I am in the right section I would love to participate.


----------



## blessedby3

mrsmomo said:


> The whole timeshare vs hotel thing confuses me still. I will be staying from Feb 22-27 2015 in a 2 bedroom....
> 
> Does that mean the timeshare side because it's a two bedroom or am I in the hotel?
> 
> If I am in the right section I would love to participate.



Sounds like you are in the timeshare.  It is Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  The hotel is Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort.
The timeshare is made up of 6 towers.  Each tower has 1-4 bedroom condos and you can either get a deluxe or presidential unit.  Presidential units have granite and stainless steel in them and no sleeper sofas.  Deluxe have regular counters, appliances and sleeper sofas.  Check the first page of this thread to see if there is availability and if so you can send a private message to Chelley00.


----------



## alipink3

We will be coming to WBC on 3/1-3/8. I would love to participate!


----------



## froggygal1301

Are the bins like big rubbermaid tubs or what? I am trying to get my dates sorted out for an oct/nov trip and am interested in maybe getting a new bin #3 going if the other one is still MIA.


----------



## lindaprvs

What's the status of Bin 1. . .


----------



## Safari23

Thanks Blessed! I didn't realize the hotel went by a different name.  We're in the process of getting quotes right now.  If we decide on staying here I'd love to join in this, sounds so fun!


----------



## chimilady

fwiw, the deluxes now have granite countertops. At least my unit in bldg 3 does.


----------



## chimilady

froggygal1301 said:


> Are the bins like big rubbermaid tubs or what? I am trying to get my dates sorted out for an oct/nov trip and am interested in maybe getting a new bin #3 going if the other one is still MIA.



big? No. Countertop size. I'll try and post a picture later this week.


----------



## alipink3

Can I reserve a bin for the week of 3/1-3/8? I am new to the boards so I can not pm yet. Thank you!


----------



## NOLA_Tink

blessedby3 said:


> Sounds like you are in the timeshare.  It is Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  The hotel is Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort.
> The timeshare is made up of 6 towers.  Each tower has 1-4 bedroom condos and you can either get a deluxe or presidential unit. * Presidential units have granite and stainless steel in them and no sleeper sofas.*  Deluxe have regular counters, appliances and sleeper sofas.  Check the first page of this thread to see if there is availability and if so you can send a private message to Chelley00.



Do the one bedroom presidential suites have a sleeper sofa?  I was thinking they did.


----------



## lindaprvs

Any update on Bin 1?


----------



## guinevere422

lindaprvs said:


> Any update on Bin 1?



Linda, It looks like Julie posted this on august 10:


Julie93 said:


> We dropped off Bin 1 today and they still haven't located Bin 2. &#55357;&#56852;



But Mousegear reported that she found Bin 2 for anyone reading 


mousegear said:


> Good news!  I found the Bin #2!!!! :good vibes  I just asked the bellman if I could see the room around to look for bin and he knew exactly what I was talking about .  The bin wasn't updated at least since at the end of June to current stays and that might have been why it was so hard to locate.  I updated to current and added some items and will drop it off at the main building on Wednesday.



And according to the schedule, TNAbby is set to pick up Bin 1 on Sept 20. 

Perhaps Julie can give a quick run down of what was in it when she checked it in on 8/10? 

I pick Bin 1 up on 9/28 and drop it off 10/5 and I'll update here what is in it when I drop it off


----------



## lindaprvs

Getting so excited!!!


----------



## drmark50

Are there any bins available between 11/7 and 11/16?


----------



## drmark50

Just read the first post (should have done that first! sorry).  Looks like all the bins are spoken for during that time frame.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am getting excited, too....but why are the days going by sooooo sloooow??


----------



## remyluck

This is such a great idea - wish I would have found this sooner!  This will be our 4th stay at Bonnet Creek and will keep it in mind for our 5th!


----------



## lindaprvs

TNAbby Could you post when you find Bin # 1 at check in if you get a chance. . 
So excited about our upcoming trip and would love to hear what we can expect in the Bins, and the status of them. Thanks!


----------



## sashusmom

6 days and counting for us!!!  Starting to pack.  How nice is it to have to pack only for myself!  Although I will hear "Mom!!!! did you bring xyz etc!!!"

Always a mom even with grown kids


----------



## TNAbby

lindaprvs said:


> TNAbby Could you post when you find Bin # 1 at check in if you get a chance. . So excited about our upcoming trip and would love to hear what we can expect in the Bins, and the status of them. Thanks!



I sure will....so excited


----------



## skedinger

I tried to send a PM, but I'm not sure it worked.  It didn't show up in my sent messages.

Anyway, I will be at WBC 11/29-12/6 and would like to be assigned a bin if one is available.  It looks like Bin #1 is not yet spoken for on those dates based on the first post.

Thanks!!


----------



## TNAbby

Just checked in and they can't find the box 
I asked at main building & tower 6 a with no luck. Any suggestions of where to ask or possibly a description of the box? Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

TNAbby said:


> Just checked in and they can't find the box
> I asked at main building & tower 6 a with no luck. Any suggestions of where to ask or possibly a description of the box? Thanks!



It should be a silver bin and in bell services.  Sometimes you have better luck if you ask if you can go in and look.


----------



## TNAbby

Ok I will look again tomorrow! Hopefully it turns up. Thanks!


----------



## TNAbby

So sad and frustrated...still unable to locate Bin 1.
I have been to bell room in main building & tower 6 a couple times and nothing.Bin #2 was there yesterday, but I didn't see it tonight.i hope that means someone picked it up. I don't have time to look again for a few days & don't even know if I will try.


----------



## lindaprvs

TNAbby said:


> So sad and frustrated...still unable to locate Bin 1.
> I have been to bell room in main building & tower 6 a couple times and nothing.Bin #2 was there yesterday, but I didn't see it tonight.i hope that means someone picked it up. I don't have time to look again for a few days & don't even know if I will try.


----------



## peterssm

I've never done this before, but according to post 1 it looks like there was almost 2 months that the bin would have been stored. Would they get rid of something they thought was mistakenly left?


----------



## katallo

peterssm said:


> I've never done this before, but according to post 1 it looks like there was almost 2 months that the bin would have been stored. Would they get rid of something they thought was mistakenly left?



That's a good point. I'm surprised there is such a big gap.


----------



## Chelley00

Someone picked up the bin in the middle of the gap and reported when they dropped it back off.

 However if it was labeled correctly it should have had the next persons name and check in date on it.  I know when Bin 3 was running it had a big gap at one point and it was there when the next person came for it.   

This is so frustrating.  I'm really hoping someone didn't just grab the bin even though they weren't signed up or something.


----------



## tsimmons289

New here, but this sounds like a great idea!  My family and I are planning a trip for next June and are considering Bonnet Creek for our stay.  If we book our trip I would love to participate!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## peterssm

It looks like bin 1 was booked solid from now through mid December. If it's not found, would it be ok to restart a new one? If so, I don't mind to do that when we arrive, but it won't be until late November.


----------



## Chelley00

peterssm said:


> It looks like bin 1 was booked solid from now through mid December. If it's not found, would it be ok to restart a new one? If so, I don't mind to do that when we arrive, but it won't be until late November.



I'll restart it if it hasn't been found by the time we go October 18th.


----------



## sashusmom

Hi guys   I have bin 2 and will be passing it off to tyandbec on sat or sun.  Will have to double check.  So bin 2 is good.  Had no trouble picking it up. It was where it should have been.

Went to Universal's Horror Night tonite!  It was different.  Daughter loved it.  It was fun watching people get scared.  Not much scares me so I just went with the flow.

We are in tower 4, floor 14, overlooking the lake.  Very pretty.  Room is great-got the delux 2 bedroom.  I'll post pics when I get back on the 1st.


----------



## guinevere422

I found bin #2 at the main building with bell services. I looked around for #1 there and also in building #6 and it's nowhere to be found. 

Bin #2 has a note that it is being held for Rebecca Wood "TyandBec"


----------



## tyandbec

I have not had a chance to get on here but I have not had a chance to pick up the bin.  We have left so early and got back so late I haven't made it to the main building.  I will contact the next person on the list.


----------



## sbozek123

Chelley00 said:


> It should be a silver bin and in bell services.  Sometimes you have better luck if you ask if you can go in and look.



I know we've been discussing the bin, and it's MIA......but a previous post said it was a green treasure chest. Are we looking for silver or green do we think? Tags can fall off, and staff may have no idea what we're asking for. And it's been just over a month that it went missing, are there other possible places other than tower 1 or 6? Just trying to help problem solve! Hope this is found for all of us!!


----------



## Chelley00

sbozek123 said:


> I know we've been discussing the bin, and it's MIA......but a previous post said it was a green treasure chest. Are we looking for silver or green do we think? Tags can fall off, and staff may have no idea what we're asking for. And it's been just over a month that it went missing, are there other possible places other than tower 1 or 6? Just trying to help problem solve! Hope this is found for all of us!!





I'm working 70 hours a week right now, but as soon as I have a chance I'll read back through to make sure I haven't missed a bin color change.  

I'm there Oct 18-25 and will try to restart Bin 1 if it's not found by then.  I've also called WBC and asked that they start asking for ID to pick up the bin because it's going missing way too often and I wonder if it's being taken by people not on the list.  I'm not sure they will but I hope so.


----------



## sashusmom

Chelley00 said:


> I've also called WBC and asked that they start asking for ID to pick up the bin because it's going missing way too often and I wonder if it's being taken by people not on the list.  I'm not sure they will but I hope so.




Chelley that's a good idea.  I just walked into the services room with the bell hop and located the bin and took it.  I wasn't even questioned.  Also, some of the bell hops have no idea what these bins are.

A couple tips- the starter supplies have small salt and pepper shakers, dish soap, dishwasher and washing machine soap, microwave popcorn and drink mixes.  Some coffee and filters.  Some sugar.  Each bath has 3 rolls of TP in the vanity.  Small soaps and small shampoo and conditioner and lotion.

If you are expecting rain on your trip the rain ponchos in the grocery stores are 1/2 the price( $3-$5) of those in disney or universal- $10!!!  I'm talking the heavier plastic type ones.

I will list the *contents of bin #2*- Grey or silver tote box with lid.  If people can cut and paste this list and add or delete as needed it will keep up the inventory and stay pretty accurate.

-Quart and gallon zippie bags.
-2 ramon noodles and 3 cup of noodles
-1 can spaghettios
-pancake mix
-1 can tuna
-1 can green beans
-2 envelopes instant oatmeal
-plastic utensils
-plenty of dishwasher soap
-some laundry supplies- box of drier sheets
-disinfectant wipes
-instant cold drink mixes
-coffee, filters,tea, salt,pepper,sugar packets
-foil
-travel purse pack tissues
-pam spray
-fajita mix
-disposable ponchos- 2 or 3 (very light weight plastic)
- a small crockpot
-travel book and coupons

The last name posted to the bin was tyandbec's when I shelved it.


----------



## guinevere422

We leave Sunday. I'll try to start up Bin #1 again. We will have a lot of stuff to put in it. 
Where can I buy a bin here?


----------



## nancy155

guinevere422 said:


> We leave Sunday. I'll try to start up Bin #1 again. We will have a lot of stuff to put in it. Where can I buy a bin here?



When I started one up a few years ago I went to Walmart to purchase a Rubbermaid tote. Also purchased some packing tape in order to tape next guest info on bin.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## Julie93

Hi guys.  Any luck on finding Bin #1?  It's a plastic, green treasure chest about the same size as one of the smaller Rubbermaid totes.  I don't understand what keeps happening.  When we checked in August 3, Bin #2, the one we were supposed to get, was no where to be found.  My husband went back in to the room with the bell service guys and only saw the green treasure chest (#1).  I checked the list and since no one had it signed out, I took that one.  We added some stuff to it (soap, juice, stickers, etc) and took it back down to the main tower's bell service on August 10 when we checked out.  Now _it's_ the one missing.  So bizarre.  I never changed the name on it because the person listed would still be the one actually getting it.  But yes, there was about a month and a half lull before the next person was supposed to pick it up.  Maybe it gets shoved behind something when it's been sitting there so long?  You'd think they'd know what these bins were because they're in there so often.


----------



## lindaprvs

I am checking in Saturday and down for Bin 2 that is apparently missing. . should I expect to see it or no? Anyone there now?


----------



## monagh10

Bin 2 is present, bin 1 is missing


----------



## Chelley00

lindaprvs said:


> I am checking in Saturday and down for Bin 2 that is apparently missing. . should I expect to see it or no? Anyone there now?




Go ahead and check.  Julie93 dropped it off in the main building bell services.  It is a green tub.  Hopefully it's just wandered off and made it's way back.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

SASHUSMOM-
Thank you for the updated list of contents for Bin #2!

Can you tell me the approx. size of the small crockpot? This could be VERY useful for our family!!

Thank you so much for your effort!

Oh, and Chelly- I have PM'd you my phone number. I just want to make sure you have it.-Thanks
RoseAnne


----------



## Mommy2aPrince

Hi Chelley00!

Our family will be at WBC 9/27-10/4/15.  Id' love to be added to the list for one of bins.  I'm not partial to one or the other.  

I will PM you my contact info as soon as I am able 

Thank in advance!


----------



## sbozek123

sashusmom said:


> Chelley that's a good idea.  I just walked into the services room with the bell hop and located the bin and took it.  I wasn't even questioned.  Also, some of the bell hops have no idea what these bins are.  A couple tips- the starter supplies have small salt and pepper shakers, dish soap, dishwasher and washing machine soap, microwave popcorn and drink mixes.  Some coffee and filters.  Some sugar.  Each bath has 3 rolls of TP in the vanity.  Small soaps and small shampoo and conditioner and lotion.  If you are expecting rain on your trip the rain ponchos in the grocery stores are 1/2 the price( $3-$5) of those in disney or universal- $10!!!  I'm talking the heavier plastic type ones.  I will list the contents of bin #2- Grey or silver tote box with lid.  If people can cut and paste this list and add or delete as needed it will keep up the inventory and stay pretty accurate.  -Quart and gallon zippie bags. -2 ramon noodles and 3 cup of noodles -1 can spaghettios -pancake mix -1 can tuna -1 can green beans -2 envelopes instant oatmeal -plastic utensils -plenty of dishwasher soap -some laundry supplies- box of drier sheets -disinfectant wipes -instant cold drink mixes -coffee, filters,tea, salt,pepper,sugar packets -foil -travel purse pack tissues -pam spray -fajita mix -disposable ponchos- 2 or 3 (very light weight plastic) - a small crockpot -travel book and coupons  The last name posted to the bin was tyandbec's when I shelved it.



Went looking for bins today. Only bin #2 (silver/gray) was there.....room where they stored it was really bare, and right where you pull up to check in at main building. The bell service rep knew exactly what I was talking about and said, "oh, the box that people keep passing on?" 

Basically the same stuff that was listed before is still in it. Didn't see oatmeal, and tuna can was really dented badly, so that's gone now. I'll post what else I leave in it when I return with next persons name. It still had tyandbeck's name on box too.


----------



## Chelley00

If Bin 1 hasn't been restarted I will do so when we get there on the 18th. 

When you pick up a bin, insist the bell service guy ask for your ID.  Maybe we can get them in the habit of doing so.


----------



## southbound

Thanks, Chelley!  I'm looking forward to my second visit to WBC and participating in this "Pay It Forward" club is fantastic.  I always cringe when I have to leave perfectly good products behind to go in the garbage.   

It's great to do this for others!  Thank you!


----------



## peterssm

I think this is a great opportunity for me to impress upon my kids the importance of paying things forward! Thanks, Chelley, for organizing all of this and for restarting Bin #1 if necessary!


----------



## sbozek123

Returning Bin #2 right now. Added a box of minute rice and a can of ravioli. This bin is packed!!! 

Side note. Had more things to give, but going to see if I can catch up with the person who has bin #1 restart, and give other things to them!


----------



## sashusmom

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> SASHUSMOM-
> Thank you for the updated list of contents for Bin #2!
> 
> Can you tell me the approx. size of the small crockpot? This could be VERY useful for our family!!



The crock pot was very small- maybe a quart or smaller.  It looked like it could be good for a couple cans of soup to be ready upon return from the pool or parks.  Could be used to keep melted chocolate or fondu cheese dip, or any other hot dip.


----------



## sashusmom

I will list the contents of bin #2- Grey or silver tote box with lid. If people can cut and paste this list and add or delete as needed it will keep up the inventory and stay pretty accurate.

-Quart and gallon zippie bags.
-2 ramon noodles and 3 cup of noodles
-1 can spaghettios
-pancake mix
-1 can green beans
-2 envelopes instant oatmeal
-plastic utensils
-plenty of dishwasher soap
-some laundry supplies- box of drier sheets
-disinfectant wipes
-instant cold drink mixes
-coffee, filters,tea, salt,pepper,sugar packets
-foil
-travel purse pack tissues
-pam spray
-fajita mix
-disposable ponchos- 2 or 3 (very light weight plastic)
- a small crockpot
-travel book and coupons
box of minute rice
can of ravioli

If everyone copies and pastes the list when they return the bins and update the contents, it will always be mostly up to date.  

Whoever starts bin 1 again, please list an inventory and subsequent users keep up the list with copy and paste, and edit as needed to maintain a good inventory list.  This will be extremely helpful


Since my trip is done, I will no longer be checking this thread, until next trip- who knows when that will be.  If anyone has questions for me, PM me and it will be forwarded to email.  At least that happens on other forums.

This was a great thing to start Chelly.  My thanks for your stepping up and getting it going.  Hopefully you will have responsible users and avoid problems in the future.


----------



## alisigns

My family and I will be there on 11/19 and will check out 11/26. If there are any bins available for that time or part of, I would be more than happy to keep the tradition going. Just let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## Chelley00

alisigns said:


> My family and I will be there on 11/19 and will check out 11/26. If there are any bins available for that time or part of, I would be more than happy to keep the tradition going. Just let me know. Thanks!!



If you could look at the first post it will show you if anything is available and about the information you will need to message me to sign up.  Thank you!


----------



## alisigns

I keep getting a message saying that the message box is full.... Am I sending it wrong?  (I'm new so I could be totally wrong!)

But.....Can we request Bin #2 when the previous group drops it off on 11/21? We can then drop it back off when we leave on 11/26. Let me know if this works. Thanks so much for doing this! It is a great idea and must be so much effort!


----------



## Chelley00

alisigns said:


> I keep getting a message saying that the message box is full.... Am I sending it wrong?  (I'm new so I could be totally wrong!)
> 
> But.....Can we request Bin #2 when the previous group drops it off on 11/21? We can then drop it back off when we leave on 11/26. Let me know if this works. Thanks so much for doing this! It is a great idea and must be so much effort!



Try again   It should be fixed now


----------



## Chelley00

Okay, everyone, just an FYI!  I'm working double shifts the next 2 days and then we are off to Florida for 9 days.  I will be offline for October 17th - October 26th so I won't be able to update the master list until I get back.

I have a new bin ready to go (it's bright teal!) and new paperwork for the inside of the bins.  I may shuffle some of Bin 2 into Bin 1 to even them out a little, but I raided our sample bin and have lots of fun stuff to add.  I'll post a list of what is in each bin when I get home!


----------



## peterssm

Chelley, you are such a gem! Thank you for all you are doing and have done to keep this up! I hope you have an amazing trip!


----------



## nancy155

And thanks. To Disneyforus who began this process and Chelly for being so wonderful to take this huge task over!  Thanks to both of you!  Chelly have a wonderful trip!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Chelly- Have a fantastic trip! Thank you again for getting all of this together.


----------



## Julie93

Thanks Chelley for doing this.  I feel so bad that Bin #1 can't be found since I had it last.   I don't get it.  Is there something I can do to add to the new one you're making?  I feel like it's my fault it's gone, but we returned it to bell service at the main building when we left.  How does something so big disappear?!  Please let me know if there's anything I can contribute to the new bin.


----------



## Chelley00

So Bin 1 is missing.  I've been looking for it since Saturday.  No one seems to know what it is or where it's gone. 

I have to say that I'm ready to be done coordinating.  It's taking up way too much time trying to track down missing bins and it's really disheartening that I can't even use it on my own trip.


----------



## Julie93

Gah!!!  HOW?!!!  That irks me.  Did someone take it after me?  Do we know?


----------



## peterssm

Chelley, you did get Bin 2, right? So #1 is still missing. I'm sorry all of your hard work isn't paying off. It's such a great idea!


----------



## zorbarick

Chelley00 said:


> So Bin 1 is missing.  I've been looking for it since Saturday.  No one seems to know what it is or where it's gone.
> 
> I have to say that I'm ready to be done coordinating.  It's taking up way too much time trying to track down missing bins and it's really disheartening that I can't even use it on my own trip.



As someone who was hoping to use Bin 1 in a few weeks, may I just suggest that you don't worry too much more about and enjoy your own trip.  Nobody hoping to use a bin will have their lives (or trip) destroyed if there is no bin to use, and it's definitely not worth ruining your own trip after you've already dedicated so much time to this project.


----------



## mom2connorandcaleb

I have a question. We are not supposed to put open items in the bin. So how about laundry detergent, dryer sheets, stuff like that? What if it's an opened bag of the tide pacs? Or an opened box that has closed packets in it (like oatmeal)? Thanks!


----------



## nancy155

mom2connorandcaleb said:


> I have a question. We are not supposed to put open items in the bin. So how about laundry detergent, dryer sheets, stuff like that? What if it's an opened bag of the tide pacs? Or an opened box that has closed packets in it (like oatmeal)? Thanks!



In putting dryer sheets and and tide pacs place them in a ziplock bag or the entire contents will smell and taste like the dryer sheets, otherwise I believe it is an accepted product to pay forward.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## Chelley00

Okay Bin #1 is gone.  We went to the main building bell services and then building 6 which is where it was left twice and no one had it.  We then went to Lost and Found before we left and had the most fabulous security people help us look for over an hour yesterday (including calling all the bell services and housekeeping managers) and no one found it. 

If anyone can restart it that would be great.  I didn't have time to go buy a another bin.  They did suggest staying away from grey or clear since housekeeping uses those colors for supplies 

I did restart bin 2. It's now a teal color.  When I dropped it off yesterday it had:

Loaf of bread we didn't open
Syrup
Nemo goggles
Bottled water
Juice boxes
Travel Kleenex
Lots of soap and shampoo samples
Roll of packing tape to put name labels on
And a few other odds and ends


----------



## mom2connorandcaleb

Chelley00 said:


> Okay Bin #1 is gone.  We went to the main building bell services and then building 6 which is where it was left twice and no one had it.  We then went to Lost and Found before we left and had the most fabulous security people help us look for over an hour yesterday (including calling all the bell services and housekeeping managers) and no one found it.
> 
> If anyone can restart it that would be great.  I didn't have time to go buy a another bin.  They did suggest staying away from grey or clear since housekeeping uses those colors for supplies
> 
> I did restart bin 2. It's now a teal color.  When I dropped it off yesterday it had:
> 
> Loaf of bread we didn't open
> Syrup
> Nemo goggles
> Bottled water
> Juice boxes
> Travel Kleenex
> Lots of soap and shampoo samples
> Roll of packing tape to put name labels on
> And a few other odds and ends




We checked out a few hours ago and left bin 2 at the main building. I'll try to remember what was left:

Nemo goggles
Bottled water
Travel Kleenex
Lots of soap and shampoo samples
Two rolls of packaging tape
Toy foam airplane
Ziploc bags

We added these things:
Tide pacs 
3 ponchos
2 sand buckets to play in pool
A splash ball for pool
AAA parking pass

We had a great trip! Thanks Chelley00 for your hard work!


----------



## zorbarick

I'm scheduled next up for Bin #1, and I'm assuming there is nothing to pick up (which is fine, I just want to make sure I don't have to do something).


----------



## Chelley00

zorbarick said:


> I'm scheduled next up for Bin #1, and I'm assuming there is nothing to pick up (which is fine, I just want to make sure I don't have to do something).



Bin #1 is still MIA as far as I know.  You could still try at check in.  We've had some reappear after being missing for awhile so you could lucky.


If anyone wants to restart it, that would be great.


----------



## alisigns

I am scheduled for Bin #2 on 11/21, but if Bin #1 is still missing when I arrive, I will gladly restart it. I'll keep an eye out as it gets to time.


----------



## tallmouse

i'll sign up for bin #1 on April 26 until May 4 if its available.


----------



## Chelley00

tallmouse said:


> i'll sign up for bin #1 on April 26 until May 4 if its available.



Please refer to the first post and follow the directions for PMing the information needed


----------



## Chelley00

alisigns said:


> I am scheduled for Bin #2 on 11/21, but if Bin #1 is still missing when I arrive, I will gladly restart it. I'll keep an eye out as it gets to time.




Thank you so much!!  I can email you the instruction sheet that goes inside if you do.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thank you for use of this bin. I used a few items and left a few as well.

Bin #2 is still going. I left it for Brian on Saturday. I had the Diamond parking pass in our rental car, but I returned it to his attention with a text to him yesterday. We just left Disney today and he didn't need it because they didn't have a rental car. 
From what I can recall, Bin #2 (teal bin) contains:
Ponchos from Universal Studios
Bag with a bunch of samples: toothpaste, shampoo, etc
2 sand buckets for the pool area
swim goggles
bottled water
Kleenex
packing tape
AAA Diamond pass good thru 2014
I know there is other stuff I am forgetting...

We left:
a cowboy hat (for hot days)
6 pack of mini bubble wands
2 liter bottle of diet Coke
lollipops
spray bottle of sunblock (we didn't end up needing it)


The men at Bell Services are aware of this bin as the room they keep items in is very small. Part of me thinks we should start taping the bin closed to prevent any dishonest people from taking things out of it.


----------



## Safari23

So bin 1 is still missing?


----------



## Chelley00

Safari23 said:


> So bin 1 is still missing?



It is but alisigns has graciously agreed to restart it on the 21st.  

I've been on a crazy work schedule the past two week but will update the list tomorrow when I'm finally home for awhile!


----------



## Safari23

Aww that's too bad. I'm glad to hear it's getting restarted though. It's such a great idea!


----------



## TwoMisfits

I sent a PM for Sep 1-12, 2015 for Bin #2.

Kristy


----------



## zorbarick

I'm just confirming that I will not be dropping off a new "Bin 1" tomorrow when I leave.  I simply haven't had time to get somewhere to get a new bin.  I still think this is a great idea, and while I wasn't able to benefit from it or assist others, I hope the momentum continues with this.


----------



## alisigns

I have a new Bin #1 almost ready. It is a clear plastic bin with purple handles. It currently has a 6-pack bottled water, some laundry detergent, dish soap, and air freshener spray, a new sponge, some ziploc sandwich bags for snacks, and some other odds and ends. I need to add the instructions and a label and I will drop it off at the front desk for @peterssm tomorrow. I believe he is next, right?


----------



## peterssm

That is so nice of you! Yes, I will be there on Friday. My parents are driving down and I had already put a bin in their truck (we are flying) just in case I needed to start it. I am sure I will be able to add some things. We will have a car so I can pick up some tape for labeling if necessary. Do you need my info?


----------



## alisigns

"she" is next. Sorry.  Thanks for the message. I will make sure and label it before I drop it off today!


----------



## Chelley00

Yay!  Thank you both so much!


----------



## peterssm

I picked up Bin 1 this week and made use of some of the things! I had to use a different tote when I dropped it off this morning because I added too much. The new Bin 1 is a translucent orange medium sized tote. The following were the contents as of 11/28:


I just dropped off the bin for you. It's a translucent orange medium sized tote. The following is a list of contents:
Salt and pepper
Can of refries beans
Unopened Box if Fruity Pebbles
Unopened Box of Golden Crisp cereal
Can of disinfecting wipes
Barely used bottle of pancake syrup
2 sleeves of saltine crackers
Bottle of spray sunscreen SPF50
3 ponchos
3 dishwasher tablets
2 cans of Oreo minis
Can of pasta sauce
Unopened bag if marshmallows
Few trash bags
Few zip locks
Assorted Disney themed glow wands and buttons
6 pk water
Dish sponge
Crayons
Coloring book
Dish soap
Laundry detergent
Can of air fresh

FYI: I had to pick up the bin from the front desk in the main bldg and show my ID as well as sign for it. I dropped it off at the same place I picked it up. It was labeled with skedinger's reL name for pick up on/about 11/29. Hope you all enjoy your time there as much as we did. A beautiful resort!


----------



## jlhill4444

I am so glad bin 1 is restarted!  I sent a message to lilmakattak for bin 1. I did notice this person is signed up for both bins however. Thank you for the restart!!


----------



## etoiles

I just got back from Disney World and wanted to say thanks for the bin! I had bin #2 and we definitely used some things from it and it was nice to have somewhere to put things that we couldn't use when we left. 

DS really enjoyed the bubble wands that were in there (sorry, he ended up using them up he loved them that much!) and the bucket to play with. I think those were his two favorite items.

I didn't make a list of the contents but it has a ton of body wash and shampoo/health and beauty trial sized items, at least 12 bottles of water (we added to its existing stash with ours), I added some glow in the dark bracelets. There are also some plastic cups and plates and more. I would have definitely brought less if I realized just how much was in there!

Thanks again!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Etoiles-
We added the bubble wands! So glad your DS enjoyed them. Whenever we go to Disney, I buy lots of little things like that at a party supply store for my DS to hand out to little kids who don't have all the fancy light up wands, hats, and balloons. For the price of one Disney wand, I can buy 20+ bubble wands and make many more kids happy. I like that my son gets to hand them out and is learning the lesson of paying it forward!


----------



## jlhill4444

I still have not heard from lilmackattack. Is Bin 1 still going from the restart?  We leave on Saturday so I am hoping to hear something by then.


----------



## ShesALovebug

The last "We Love Bonnet Creek" thread was closed. Does anyone know if they'll open a new one? I have a question and didn't want to flood the board with questions if I don't need to.


----------



## EmilyATL

We will be at WBC Feb 1-8


----------



## chekhovgirl

Hi!

I just tried PMing you a couple of times, but they are not showing up in my "sent" folder, so if you could let me know if you got them or not, that would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## jlhill4444

Here now and tried to pick up Bin 1 and it is missing again. They let me go back into the storage area to look, but I did not see an orange bin. I did see bin 2 and they reported it has been there since before  Christmas. Not sure this idea is working anymore. I will leave what I have extra in Bin 2, but the name still says lilmackattack.


----------



## monagh10

jlhill4444 said:


> Here now and tried to pick up Bin 1 and it is missing again. They let me go back into the storage area to look, but I did not see an orange bin. I did see bin 2 and they reported it has been there since before  Christmas. Not sure this idea is working anymore. I will leave what I have extra in Bin 2, but the name still says lilmackattack.



How disappointing. Looks like lilmackattack was signed up for both bins. Did anyone ever hear from them?


----------



## katallo

So, disappointing.  It's a shame because it was such a nice idea.  We used it many times and really appreciated it.  I guess things are just falling through the cracks.


----------



## EmilyATL

katallo said:


> So, disappointing.  It's a shame because it was such a nice idea.  We used it many times and really appreciated it.  I guess things are just falling through the cracks.



Maybe they can be secured with a deposit that is returned when the next guest confirms they pick it up?


----------



## Chelley00

This is so frustrating.  This shouldn't be this hard.  I think it comes down to just a lack of common courtesy.


I understand how frustrating it is to not get a bin when you are there.  We were supposed to use on in October and they were BOTH missing.  We actually restarted one and spent two hours on our last day looking for the other one.  So I get it.  I don't know that there is really a way to fix it.  I'm not a fan of putting down a deposit because I don't want to be responsible for a bunch of money and I'm sure no one else would be either.

Lilmakattack was down for both bins because at one point she offered to restart one of the missing ones.  Someone else restarted it.  It's odd that someone would pick up one and not the other if they were scheduled for both.  I've PMed her.  Let me see if she responds.

Until then, if someone else wants to restart Bin 1, please do.  At this point I'm so frustrated I'm ready to just close it all down


----------



## Song of the South

If I get a good price on a bin I am happy to restart because I have a few things to go in it.  No problem!

Our DVC Christmas tree was never found in 2013 so I definitely get the frustration. 

SotS


----------



## Chelley00

Song of the South said:


> If I get a good price on a bin I am happy to restart because I have a few things to go in it.  No problem!
> 
> Our DVC Christmas tree was never found in 2013 so I definitely get the frustration.
> 
> SotS



That would be fantastic.  Thank you.  I got the bin I took down at Target on clearance for $5.  It doesn't have to be anything big.

I have an instruction sheet that I can email to you to be taped on the inside if I can.


----------



## jlhill4444

I will go into the bell service room again tomorrow to add some things to bin 2 and take another look around to see if I can find bin 1. I haven't had time to stop and get a tote to restart it, sorry.


----------



## peterssm

FWIW, when I picked up Bin 1 (it had just been restarted), it was in the room behind the counter at the main check-in...NOT bell services! So, my advice is to check with the front desk at the main building, then bell services there. If you still can't find it, maybe check with the desk and bell services at building 6. Hate that it might have gone missing again


----------



## luriana

We will be staying May 16 - 23. Could we sign up for a bin? Tried to private message, but it wouldn't go through. Thanks.


----------



## Song of the South

We will be there Sunday and are en route.  Can I print at the resort?  We haven't stayed before so I do not know.

Thanks!
SotS


----------



## jlhill4444

I did not check behind the counter. Maybe it is still there. Song of the South, you might check when you get there. Bell Services said they would check building 6 and have it brought to the main building if found. You could check before starting a new one!


----------



## Chelley00

luriana said:


> We will be staying May 16 - 23. Could we sign up for a bin? Tried to private message, but it wouldn't go through. Thanks.



You can't PM until you have 10 post.


----------



## Chelley00

Song of the South said:


> We will be there Sunday and are en route.  Can I print at the resort?  We haven't stayed before so I do not know.
> 
> Thanks!
> SotS




I think you can.  If so, let me know and I'm happy to email it. If not I'll see if the person after you can.  Thank you so much for restarting and have an amazing trip!


----------



## ctseibert

We are leaving this afternoon and I will be dropping bin 2 at bell services. When we checked in the bellman knew exactly what I was talking about and brought it right out. Thank you to all who have contributated! We used many things. 
Bin 2 1/14/15
LOTS of sample sized and full sized soaps, shampoo, conditioner, detergent, dish soap
Air freshener
Sandwich bags
Spray and lotion sunscreen
Cocoa packs
Oatmeal packs
Popcorn packs
Coffee packs
Goldfish
Bottle of cab
Sand bucket
Roll of paper towels
Tape and sharpies


----------



## Jasperkitty

We're working with a friend of ours to book  a timeshare in 2016 so its far too soon for us to commit, but I'm seriously loving this idea.  Hopefully, I'll know exactly where we're staying sometime in April and this option might still be available.

Thank you for offering to do this!


----------



## Dis5150

I would love to get on the list! My DD and I will be there Nov 6-11 for the WDW Wine and Dine Half Marathon. I can't PM yet as this is my 2nd post, but I will continue looking around and commenting and asking questions and will probably be able to PM by tomorrow, lol! Can we get on the list now though?


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

We will be there 9/19-9/26 and would love to participate!
I thought I sent a PM, but there is nothing in my sent folder so I'm not sure if it worked.  Sorry if this is a duplicate request.


----------



## southbound

We used the Pay It Forward bin on our last trip, and although we didn't use much, I was so happy to have a place to put our stuff in.  It usually just goes in the trash and I hate wasting.  I agree with Chelley, I don't understand why this is so hard.  If you want to participate, you should have the decency to follow the simple rules!  Last time we used it, the person after us never gave me his real name, even though I had requested it, and when I'd forgotten to put the diamond AAA parking pass in, I figured it would be no big issue and called the desk to connect me to him, so we could meet up and I could put it back in for others to use.  I was pretty upset when he used a fictitious name and I was unable to put the pass back in.  I had no hesitation giving the person before me my name, and we even had each other's cell numbers just in case.  It was super easy to pick it us at bell services in the main building and as per instructed, I dropped it off in the same location.  I did so the evening before check out so that I wouldn't run out of time, and I was so grateful to everyone who had participated and my daughter was thrilled beyond belief with the pool inflatable that she used over and over.  Please folks, if you are going to sign up, use your real name, at least to the people before and after you, and drop the bin back off at the main building bell services the day before you leave so you don't run out of time.  It would be a shame if this stopped and we couldn't participate in a wonderful idea.  Thanks Chelley for all your hard word, it can't be easy to keep this going when so many people mess it up.


----------



## monagh10

Any update on bin 1? We are signed up for bin 1 for 2/21-2/28 so just thought I would check.


----------



## Candleshoe

southbound said:


> We used the Pay It Forward bin on our last trip, and although we didn't use much, I was so happy to have a place to put our stuff in.  It usually just goes in the trash and I hate wasting.  I agree with Chelley, I don't understand why this is so hard.  If you want to participate, you should have the decency to follow the simple rules!  Last time we used it, the person after us never gave me his real name, even though I had requested it, and when I'd forgotten to put the diamond AAA parking pass in, I figured it would be no big issue and called the desk to connect me to him, so we could meet up and I could put it back in for others to use.  I was pretty upset when he used a fictitious name and I was unable to put the pass back in.  I had no hesitation giving the person before me my name, and we even had each other's cell numbers just in case.  It was super easy to pick it us at bell services in the main building and as per instructed, I dropped it off in the same location.  I did so the evening before check out so that I wouldn't run out of time, and I was so grateful to everyone who had participated and my daughter was thrilled beyond belief with the pool inflatable that she used over and over.  *Please folks, if you are going to sign up, use your real name,* at least to the people before and after you, and drop the bin back off at the main building bell services the day before you leave so you don't run out of time.  It would be a shame if this stopped and we couldn't participate in a wonderful idea.  Thanks Chelley for all your hard word, it can't be easy to keep this going when so many people mess it up.



I participated in the back in 2012 and BINs have periodically gone missing, and it's a real shame.  I'm sure once or twice it's been a bell services issue, but mostly it's carelessness on the part of the participants. 

I don't think a deposit as was suggested is going to fly with the dis rules on money.  But, how about making it a requirement for users to connect via text at least a month prior.  

So like in Southbound's case, she and the person ahead of her did fine, but the guy behind her wouldn't have, and she could have notified Chelley who would have replaced Guy-behind with someone willing to participate fully.

Just a suggestion.  I know people freak out a little about personal details & the internet.  But really, this is a _personal_ exchange.  So if you don't want to, you don't have to.  you can buy your own things and leave your leftovers in the donation box (if that's still going on).


----------



## southbound

Candleshoe said:


> I participated in the back in 2012 and BINs have periodically gone missing, and it's a real shame.  I'm sure once or twice it's been a bell services issue, but mostly it's carelessness on the part of the participants.
> 
> I don't think a deposit as was suggested is going to fly with the dis rules on money.  But, how about making it a requirement for users to connect via text at least a month prior.
> 
> So like in Southbound's case, she and the person ahead of her did fine, but the guy behind her wouldn't have, and she could have notified Chelley who would have replaced Guy-behind with someone willing to participate fully.
> 
> Just a suggestion.  I know people freak out a little about personal details & the internet.  But really, this is a _personal_ exchange.  So if you don't want to, you don't have to.  you can buy your own things and leave your leftovers in the donation box (if that's still going on).





Sounds like a good plan to me, Candleshoe!  Like you say, if you don't want to give out at least your name and a cell #, then don't sign up.  It's a shame so many people are not showing some common courtesy.  It will be a big shame if we lose this privilege!


----------



## alipink3

EmilyATL,
Were you able to get a bin this week while you are down there? We will be down there in a few weeks and are signed up for Bin 2. I just wondered if you were able to use it.

Thanks
Ali


----------



## uandmfan

I can't send a PM to chelley for some reason.  We would like the bin from feb 28- march 7. Is this possible?  I tried sending a pm awhile ago but I'm not sure if it worked as I didn't hear back.

Thanks


----------



## Portugal1000

Will be at BC from 11th August until 1st September, so Bin 1 might be good (if it turns up or gets restarted) as someone signed up for 1st September. Is 21 nights too long to have it?
Unfortunately I cant work out how to send a PM now that the boards have changed. If you let me know then I will try.
Anyway, would love to take part. This is our 7th visit and only discovered this recently. We always have lots of stuff left over so would be nice to pass onto someone.
Thanks


----------



## Candleshoe

Portugal1000 said:


> Unfortunately I cant work out how to send a PM now that the boards have changed.


Two ways
1. click inbox, and 'Start a New Conversation', then you'll type their name into the to box.
2. click the person's avatar and choose 'Start a Conversation'

If you click on their name and go to their profile page, you can also leave a message there, but, that is NOT private, that's a Profile Message which can be seen by everyone.


----------



## Portugal1000

Thank you. Unfortunately it wont allow me to start a conversation with Chelley00. I think others had same issue.


----------



## Candleshoe

Portugal1000 said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately it wont allow me to start a conversation with Chelley00. I think others had same issue.


She may have her settings at only people she follows can PM/Convo her.


----------



## ElizBlair

I was the person before EmilyATL. I never heard from her, but I certainly left it there for her with her name on it so I hope she got it.


----------



## Chelley00

Okay, I'm here!  I've had laptop issues and couldn't log on forever.  My app wasn't working and it's too hard to update the first post from the iphone anyhow.  I am caught up as far as the PMs that I have received.  I'm off to figure out why no one else can PM me.  

Man, I'm not a fan of the new boards


----------



## Chelley00

All my privacy settings say that members can start conversations etc with me.  Not sure why it's not working.  Can someone else try


----------



## monagh10

Chelley00 said:


> All my privacy settings say that members can start conversations etc with me.  Not sure why it's not working.  Can someone else try



Just sent you a test, it seemed to work on my end


----------



## Chelley00

Worked on mine too


----------



## Candleshoe

Chelley00 said:


> Okay, I'm here!  I've had laptop issues and couldn't log on forever.  My app wasn't working and it's too hard to update the first post from the iphone anyhow.  I am caught up as far as the PMs that I have received.  I'm off to figure out why no one else can PM me.
> 
> Man, I'm not a fan of the new boards


The app is no more, it only worked on the old forum. Come down to the Tech board and there are some tips and tricks for getting used to the new software


----------



## mommy2jack

Chelley, I sent you a PM. We'll be staying at Bonnet Creek Oct 11-18.


----------



## pbarager

PM sent.


----------



## Chelley00

Should be updated to here.  If you get the bin please report back.


----------



## mrsmomo

Hey just wanted to check in and make sure bin 2 is running smoothly!! We will be there soon so if not I will bring a new one lol


----------



## jlhill4444

Has anyone restarted Bin 1 yet?  Or was the orange one found?  Thanks!


----------



## monagh10

Haven't heard anything on bin 1  We are supposed to have it tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Fsupomgrl

Chelley00 said:


> Help your fellow DISers and PAY IT FORWARD!!!
> 
> 
> THIS IS BIN YOU PICK UP AND USE DURING YOUR STAY AND RETURN AT THE END.  IF YOU HAVE NO PLANS TO RETURN IT OR WON'T HAVE TIME TO RETURN IT, *DO NOT SIGN UP*.  TOO MANY BINS ARE GOING MISSING!!!!
> 
> Please read this *entire* first post for specifics on how the pay it forward works
> 
> Step #1 Check the dates below and if your time frame is available, please send me a PM with your dates, real life name  and a cell phone number to sign up for the bin.  Bins will be assigned based on the order the PM was received.   I will only use your DIS name on the post here for privacy, but would like to keep track of names and numbers in case there is a problem.
> 
> If your post count is less than 10, post here to reserve a bin and then we can get the PM info once you have enough posts.
> 
> Step #2  Once you are assigned a bin, please send a PM with your name and cell phone number to the people both before and after you on the list.
> 
> Step #3  Upon check in at WBC, pick up your bin from Bell Services outside the main building.
> 
> Step #4  Enjoy the items in the bin throughout your stay.
> 
> Step #5  When you are ready to leave, add any unused non-perishable items you have to the bin.  *DO NOT PUT OPEN ITEMS IN THE BIN!*
> 
> Step #5  Attach the name and arrival date of the person who has the bin after you
> 
> Step #6  Drop off the bin back to Bell Services at the *MAIN BUILDING* before you leave WBC.  Please do not drop off the bin at Bldg 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> Do not rely on bell services to pick up the bin.
> 
> If you think you might have a problem getting the bin to storage on your checkout day, take it over the night before.
> 
> Remove all old labels and make sure the bin is labeled with the first and last name as well as check in date for the next family
> 
> If you are unable to pick up the bin, for whatever reason...please let me know so that we can arrange for the next family to ask for the bin with your name on it
> 
> The best way to pick up the bin is to go directly to bell services where the storage area is and ask for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2014   Bin is orange
> 
> 
> 
> 12/07 - 12/14 Thingy 1
> 12/19 - 12/22 lilmakattack
> 
> 2015
> 
> 01/03 - 01/10 jlhill4444
> 01/11 - 01/18 Song of the South
> 01/18 - 01/23 chekhovgirl
> 02/05 - 02/12 Baltica
> 02/21 - 02/28 monagh10
> 02/28 - 03/07 uandmfan (waiting on phone)
> 03/30 - 04/03 jlhill4444
> 04/17 - 04/26 can't wait to go!
> 04/26 - 05/04 tallmouse
> 05/31 - 06/02 party_of_five
> 07/26 - 08/03 tinkerbelletreasure
> 08/11 - 09/01 Portugal1000
> 09/01 - 09/12 TwoMisfits
> 09/18 - 09/22 Dis5150
> 10/11 - 10/18 mommy2jack
> 11/06 - 11/11 Dis5150
> 11/28 - 12/05 jsavage4
> 12/19 - 12/22 lilmakattack
> 
> 
> Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2014 Bin #2  Bin is teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015
> 
> 
> 01/18 - 01/25 ElizBlair (dropped off)
> 02/01 - 02/08 EmilyATL (did not pick up)
> 02/11 - 02/21 tjlamphere
> 02/22 - 02/27 mrsmomo
> 03/01 - 03/08 alipink3
> 04/02 - 04/14 RvingDude
> 04/23 - 05/06 southbound
> 05/31 - 06/05 Niki Andinoko
> 06/05 - 06/12 hikerskibums06 (waiting on phone number)
> 09/19 - 09/26 woodynjessiesmomma (waiting on name and number)
> 09/27 - 10/04 Mommy2aPrince
> 10/17 - 10/24 Chelley00
> 12/12 - 12/19 pbarager
> 12/20 - 12/29 choppee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blacklist
> 01/10/14 - 01/17/14 EMHDad Last one to have bin 3 and had no contact after trip



Hi hoping to get a bin from 4/12-4/16 - not sure how to pm you


----------



## alipink3

So are both Bin 1 and Bin 2 gone now?


----------



## WDW88

Sent you a pm before I read these last posts. Hoping the bins are restarted/found before our trip in November. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chelley00

Okay, everyone.  Here it is.  As far as I know from my house 900+ miles away from WBC, both bins are gone.  At this point, I'm so over this.  I spend a lot of my time updating the post to make sure everyone who requests a bin gets one and then they aren't there.  Heck, I wasn't even able to use a bin on my trip in October.  I've spent my own money to replace a bin twice.  I can't keep babysitting this and spend all this time trying to track down bins.  I'm not sure if it's the people who are signing up or if it's WBC that keeps losing the bin, but I'm beyond frustrated and not sure how to keep it afloat.

So, if anyone else would like to take it over, have at it.  But I can't keep doing this when people aren't playing by the rules.


----------



## jlhill4444

So sorry Chelley, this was a wonderful thing at one time, and now it seems that some have taken advantage.  I guess it is time to close up and just donate any leftovers to the collection boxes in the lobby.


----------



## WDW88

Completely understandable. I can't imagine trying to do what you have done. Thank you for graciously keeping this afloat for as long as you have. I, personally, have benefitted from it twice in the past.  all good things must come to an end.


----------



## southbound

Chelley00 said:


> Okay, everyone.  Here it is.  As far as I know from my house 900+ miles away from WBC, both bins are gone.  At this point, I'm so over this.  I spend a lot of my time updating the post to make sure everyone who requests a bin gets one and then they aren't there.  Heck, I wasn't even able to use a bin on my trip in October.  I've spent my own money to replace a bin twice.  I can't keep babysitting this and spend all this time trying to track down bins.  I'm not sure if it's the people who are signing up or if it's WBC that keeps losing the bin, but I'm beyond frustrated and not sure how to keep it afloat.
> 
> So, if anyone else would like to take it over, have at it.  But I can't keep doing this when people aren't playing by the rules.




I can't blame you for giving up, it does take a lot of time/effort to do this, especially when the bins keep going missing.  A big thanks to you for staying with it for so long.  I wonder if WBC is tired of the bins and just keep tossing them?  Though I do know from following this thread for a long time that some people are clearly not following the rules.  It's a shame that we can't 'pay it forward' to our fellow disers, but jlhill said, we can always put some stuff in the lobby bins.  Not sure where that stuff ends up though?  Thanks again!


----------



## tjlamphere

Chelley, thanks for trying to keep this going...it worked well for me in February of 2012, but 2 week ago, Bin # 2 was nowhere to be found...I was disappointed....I had a good about of stuff left over that would have made it to the bin, but I ended up putting it in the box by the door of our building, Tower I.  I hope it gets put to good use and makes its way to people that really need it.  We left lots of stuff there.  Thanks again for tying to keep the Pay It Forward bins afloat.


----------



## katallo

Thanks for trying.  I think some people didn't take the time to follow the directions.  I think we were one of the first people to use it (many years ago).  It was great.  The last few times I found things just thrown in.  Macaroni on top of bounce sheets and the directions were removed from the lids.  It's a shame because it was such a nice project.


----------



## alipink3

I just arrived here at WBC and I found bin 2 at the bell services In the main building. It was still labeled for EmilyATL  2/1.


----------



## RvingDude

alipink3 said:


> I just arrived here at WBC and I found bin 2 at the bell services In the main building. It was still labeled for EmilyATL  2/1.


Great News! As of now, I am next in line, but a good month after you leave. If you get a chance, let me know in a PM how Bin #2 looks and hopefully we can keep this going for those already signed up! I would LOVE for Chelley00 to 'Reap the Benefits' of what she started and all her hard work!


----------



## Chelley00

alipink3 said:


> I just arrived here at WBC and I found bin 2 at the bell services In the main building. It was still labeled for EmilyATL  2/1.





Holy cow.  I was having a really crappy morning and this just made my day!  Wouldn't it be lovely if Bin 1 magically reappeared????


I'll get the list updated today and see what we can do.


----------



## monagh10

I was supposed to have bin 1 last week. Checked quickly at the main building the day of check in & didn't see it. Had plans of searching later in the week but unfortunately had a sick child during part of the trip so didn't get around to my search. Hope it turns up as well!


----------



## RvingDude

Chelley00 said:


> Holy cow.  I was having a really crappy morning and this just made my day!  Wouldn't it be lovely if Bin 1 magically reappeared????
> 
> 
> I'll get the list updated today and see what we can do.


If you don't hear from 02/28 - 03/07 uandmfan or 03/30 - 04/03 jlhill4444 for Bin #1, let me know and I will try to track it down for you when I'm there in April.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Bummer!  I was excited to finally give this a try.  We always have so much stuff leftover, too.  Do they still have the donation boxes in the downstairs of each tower.  I hate to throw things away, but I'm not carting it all the way home.  We'll be jam-packed already.


----------



## alipink3

I looked through the bell services at the main building and didn't find Bin 1. We have been so busy I haven't made it to building 6.  There was not any type of paper work in or on the the bin other than the name and date.


----------



## alipink3

RvingDude said:


> Great News! As of now, I am next in line, but a good month after you leave. If you get a chance, let me know in a PM how Bin #2 looks and hopefully we can keep this going for those already signed up! I would LOVE for Chelley00 to 'Reap the Benefits' of what she started and all her hard work!



I dropped the Bin off this morning at Bell Services at the Main Building. I was going to make a list of what we put in it, but we ended up rushing when packing.
Items in Bin, from what I can remember:
  Samples of lotion, shampoo, conditioner, and toothpaste.
  Grocery bag of the resort brand dish soap, dishwasher soap, and laundry detergent.
  Resort brand decaf coffee, sugar, and sweetener.
  Sunscreen
  Sand bucket
  Paper towel
  Popcorn
  Gallon size zipper bags
  Organix Shampoo and Conditioner regular size
  Dove Body wash sensitive skin regular size
  Sunburn Aloe Lotion
  Fruit Snacks
  PB&J snacks
  Several bottles of Dr. Pepper and a couple of bottles of root beer
  Toothpaste
  Glow bracelets
  Chips and Salsa
  Oatmeal packets
  Stevia packets

I think that is about it.

The Tote is Labeled on the front of it with RVingDude and your date. You will probably have to go in and look for it. At least I did, the guy had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## RvingDude

alipink3 said:


> I dropped the Bin off this morning at Bell Services at the Main Building. I was going to make a list of what we put in it, but we ended up rushing when packing.
> Items in Bin, from what I can remember:
> Samples of lotion, shampoo, conditioner, and toothpaste.
> Grocery bag of the resort brand dish soap, dishwasher soap, and laundry detergent.
> Resort brand decaf coffee, sugar, and sweetener.
> Sunscreen
> Sand bucket
> Paper towel
> Popcorn
> Gallon size zipper bags
> Organix Shampoo and Conditioner regular size
> Dove Body wash sensitive skin regular size
> Sunburn Aloe Lotion
> Fruit Snacks
> PB&J snacks
> Several bottles of Dr. Pepper and a couple of bottles of root beer
> Toothpaste
> Glow bracelets
> Chips and Salsa
> Oatmeal packets
> Stevia packets
> 
> I think that is about it.
> 
> The Tote is Labeled on the front of it with RVingDude and your date. You will probably have to go in and look for it. At least I did, the guy had no idea what I was talking about.


Thank you so much! I will try to keep Bin #2 going and take another look for Bin #1 when I arrive at the beginning of April.
Thanks again!


----------



## Disneybound11

Hello, we are traveling to WBC August 22-29, would love to be put on the lineup for a bin. Thanks


----------



## southbound

RvingDude said:


> Thank you so much! I will try to keep Bin #2 going and take another look for Bin #1 when I arrive at the beginning of April.
> Thanks again!



And I'm after you, and I'll definitely do my part to keep it going!  LOVE the idea of leaving my stuff behind for fellow disers to use.  We stayed at Orange Lake years ago, and I left everything for the ladies who do the cleaning, hoping they'd be able to take it home, as we had a lot of stuff that year that we left behind.


----------



## Chelley00

Disneybound11 said:


> Hello, we are traveling to WBC August 22-29, would love to be put on the lineup for a bin. Thanks




Please read the instructions in the first thread.  You have to PM me your information to be put on the list.


----------



## Disneybound11

I'm sorry i thought i read everything. I must have misunderstood, i thought i was to post here to reserve if i had less than 10 posts.


----------



## Chelley00

Disneybound11 said:


> I'm sorry i thought i read everything. I must have misunderstood, i thought i was to post here to reserve if i had less than 10 posts.



You can post here, or other places to get your 10 post,  but the reservations can only be made via PM.  That way I have your information handy


----------



## jlhill4444

Any news on Bin 1?  Was it restarted by UandMfan?


----------



## jaysmom4285

bump


----------



## jlhill4444

We checked in on Monday and still no Bin 1. Bin 2 was there though. We are just donating any extras we have to the boxes in each tower. I saw the truck picking things up yesterday for Second Harvest.


----------



## RvingDude

I just picked up Bin #2, filled with all types of goodies from allpink3 and those before her.
The boys loved all the stuff, but were more impressed that someone thought about helping out the next family with their extras. Kudos to you Chelley00


----------



## alipink3

RvingDude said:


> I just picked up Bin #2, filled with all types of goodies from allpink3 and those before her.
> The boys loved all the stuff, but were more impressed that someone thought about helping out the next family with their extras. Kudos to you Chelley00



I am glad you found it and it was still there!!! Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## cammie810

Trying to get in touch with "can't wait to go!" but so far unable to locate them on list of disboard members.  They are supposed to have Bin #1 after us (if it is still in existence) and I need to know their real name so I can label it.  So....if they see this post please message me!


----------



## RvingDude

Bin #2 has been dropped off at Bell Services in the Main Building waiting for southbound


----------



## Chelley00

Yay!  Thanks RvingDude   If anyone wants to restart Bin 1 please go for it.  I won't be there until October


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Looks like hikerskibums06 will be at WBC right after me.  I tried to message  to coordinate, but it won't let me.  What do I need to do?  This is the first time I am getting/leaving a bin.

Niki


----------



## Lisap1052

Niki Andiokno said:


> Looks like hikerskibums06 will be at WBC right after me.  I tried to message  to coordinate, but it won't let me.
> Niki


I am scheduled after Hikerskibums06 and I wasn't able to PM this person also. If you want, we can swap info instead. I'm scheduled for 6/12. Thanks


----------



## Chelley00

Niki Andiokno said:


> Looks like hikerskibums06 will be at WBC right after me.  I tried to message  to coordinate, but it won't let me.  What do I need to do?  This is the first time I am getting/leaving a bin.
> 
> Niki





Lisap1052 said:


> I am scheduled after Hikerskibums06 and I wasn't able to PM this person also. If you want, we can swap info instead. I'm scheduled for 6/12. Thanks



I don't have any information from them and no response to my PMs either.  I'll take them off the list and we will just go between the two of you.


----------



## jaysmom4285

bump


----------



## southbound

We were able to pick up the bin without any trouble.  Thanks RVingDude for marking it so well and thanks to everyone before us who contributed to the bin.  We didn't really use much from it, but the plastic bags (which I forgot at home) came in super handy.  We added a soft-sided cooler (word of caution - it does start to sweat after the ice melts, but does last a good time for hanging out at the pools)  I also bought an Entertainment book for Orlando and only used a few coupons, so that is in there for everyone's future use.  There are some awesome coupons, we just never got to all the places we wanted to go.  Thanks again for keeping this going... it's a great idea.


----------



## Lisap1052

southbound said:


> We were able to pick up the bin without any trouble.  Thanks RVingDude for marking it so well and thanks to everyone before us who contributed to the bin.  We didn't really use much from it, but the plastic bags (which I forgot at home) came in super handy.  We added a soft-sided cooler (word of caution - it does start to sweat after the ice melts, but does last a good time for hanging out at the pools)  I also bought an Entertainment book for Orlando and only used a few coupons, so that is in there for everyone's future use.  There are some awesome coupons, we just never got to all the places we wanted to go.  Thanks again for keeping this going... it's a great idea.



Great! I'm scheduled for the bin in a few weeks. Can you let me know what color the bin is and if there is special markings on the bin to identify it? I'm sure I will be contributing lots of stuff to the bin when we're there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## southbound

Lisap1052 said:


> Great! I'm scheduled for the bin in a few weeks. Can you let me know what color the bin is and if there is special markings on the bin to identify it? I'm sure I will be contributing lots of stuff to the bin when we're there. Thanks for the info.




The bin is teal, Lisa and has the disboards pay it forward #2 on it.  It was very easy to find, and as long as the person before you marks it with your name and puts it back at the bell services at the main building, you should have no trouble finding it.  The bin was stuffed full when it was dropped off after our visit, so unless it's used a lot, there might not be a ton of space to put your leftovers in.  There's also bins in the buildings to donate your stuff, I believe.  We had some coupons for Earl of Sandwich that were dated for before the next person picked up the bin, so we just left them on the table at the entrance to our building and they were snatched up within the first hour of being placed there.


----------



## Lisap1052

Thanks. Teal should be easy to spot. We are doing Bonnet Creek 4 days before and after our Disney cruise so I'm thinking we will have lots of leftovers. We will be 5 families staying in 3 and 2 bedrooms, plus we are all flying in. Probably unlikely to bring all of our things back.
I'll see if I will have time to pick up a second bin and perhaps start up a new bin#1, no promises. If not I'll just drop off in the lobby bins.
Thanks.


----------



## raydawn

I sent you a PM but wasn't sure if I needed to post here as well.  My family will be staying at BC 7/13/2015 - 7/18/2015 and would like to sign up for any available bin.  Thanks


----------



## staceywj

I also sent a PM and will post here as well.  We are staying from 8/10/15-8/18/15 and also interested in signing up for an avail bin.

Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

Everything should be updated to here.  Also if anyone could update on the status of Bin 2 that would be awesome.

Also, if anyone wants to restart Bin 1 that would be awesome, otherwise I'll do it in October.


----------



## Lisap1052

We used Bin 2 during our stay there. I dropped it off to baggage storage in the main tower this past Tuesday, 6/23. It is packed to the brim with lots of useful items inside. Items in the bin included: soft sided cooler, sunscreen and aloe vera lotion, glow sticks, sand toys, and many other items. Many of the items were useful during our stay.

I have already PM'd the next person on the list, and the bin is labeled with their name and arrival date and ready for them.

I was planning to start a Bin 1, but just ran out of time.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Since no one has Bin 2 for my dates and since there is still no Bin 1, can I swap from Bin 1 to Bin 2 for Sep 1-12?


----------



## Dis5150

Well, now that @TwoMisfits is no longer the person in front of me for Bin 1, I guess (unless @Portugal1000 restarts the bin) I can restart it when we go in Sept. If someone will tell me exactly what to buy and do, lol. We will be going to Walmart for grocery shopping so should be able to buy a bin (what do they look like?) and put a few things in it to get it going again when we are done. I am on the list again in November so I guess I will be benefiting myself if I do, lol. Let me know.


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

I just needed to update that if someone else wants the bin September 18-26th we will no longer be staying at WBC. My best friend will be so I can likely freshen the bin if needed, but I'd hate to take it if someone can actually use it.


----------



## Dis5150

woodynjessiesmomma said:


> I just needed to update that if someone else wants the bin September 18-26th we will no longer be staying at WBC. My best friend will be so I can likely freshen the bin if needed, but I'd hate to take it if someone can actually use it.



Can I have those dates for bin 2? We will be there 9/18-22 (currently have the missing bin 1 those days). I will still get bin 1 started if you want, but I would like to use a bin too, if I could.


----------



## velvetsqueeze

Heading back to Orlando in 2016! When will 2016 reservations be available? I need 5/28/2016 - 6/4/2016 for Bin #2 (since it appears to be the only one that isn't AWOL right now).


----------



## megan722

Hi I'm going 7/18-7/25.  Is there a bin available for that timeframe?  Thank you!!!


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

Dis5150 said:


> Can I have those dates for bin 2? We will be there 9/18-22 (currently have the missing bin 1 those days). I will still get bin 1 started if you want, but I would like to use a bin too, if I could.


Works for me.  I will not ask for the bin when visiting my friend.  Hope you can enjoy the bin!


----------



## jcorco00

My family and I will be at WBC for the first time 8-3 to 8-7 if the teal is still not reserved.  Working on my 10 posts.  Thanks and such a great idea.


----------



## RachaelRol

Hi, staying at Bonnet Creek from 8.22 to 8.29. I read the rules and can absolutely return it but what's in the bin?


----------



## Chelley00

RachaelRol said:


> Hi, staying at Bonnet Creek from 8.22 to 8.29. I read the rules and can absolutely return it but what's in the bin?



Sorry, but both the bins are spoken for during your trip, plus it would have been to close to your stay to sign up since you would have needed to contact the people before you with information.  Definitely try on your next trip!


----------



## Dis5150

I am going to try and start Bin 1 on my trip next month. As I will have Bin 2 at that time, I was going to wait to see what it looked like so I could buy what I needed at Walmart during our grocery shopping trip when we get there. But looking at the schedule, @goodbunny leaves the day I arrive, so I may not be able to see it before I go shopping. And I highly doubt DH will let me go shopping a second time. So could someone PLEASE tell me what the bins look like (how many gallon tote, etc.)?? I MAY be able to get another orange one, as it will be closer to Halloween, but is it okay if I get another color (just not teal)?


----------



## jaysmom4285

I restarted a bin once, long ago.  I can't remember the exact size of the tote - 30-35 gallon or so, I think- but just get a fairly big one with a lid that attaches firmly.  A distinctive color helps it to stand out.  The one I got was an intense sapphire blue, but any color will do.  It's also helpful to buy index cards (bright colors would be good), a sharpie marker, and packing tape.  You can use these  to make and attach labels for the bin. I taped an index card to each side and to the top, with the name of the person who would be picking it up and the date of the pickup.  The labeling supplies can be left in the bin for the next person.


----------



## Dis5150

jaysmom4285 said:


> I restarted a bin once, long ago.  I can't remember the exact size of the tote - 30-35 gallon or so, I think- but just get a fairly big one with a lid that attaches firmly.  A distinctive color helps it to stand out.  The one I got was an intense sapphire blue, but any color will do.  It's also helpful to buy index cards (bright colors would be good), a sharpie marker, and packing tape.  You can use these  to make and attach labels for the bin. I taped an index card to each side and to the top, with the name of the person who would be picking it up and the date of the pickup.  The labeling supplies can be left in the bin for the next person.



THANK YOU!! I have been hoping someone would reply, lol! Okay, good suggestions. Did you label it at all (Pay it Forward Bin 1?), or just put the person's name on it?


----------



## jaysmom4285

At the time, people were using the lime green Mickey head paint chips to designate a Disboards connection, and I did tape a few of those to the bin.  But those paint chips went away some time ago.  It probably wouldn't hurt to put at least a couple of index cards on the bin that say something like Pay It Forward Bin 1, along with the name of the person picking it up.


----------



## Chelley00

Dis5150 said:


> I am going to try and start Bin 1 on my trip next month. As I will have Bin 2 at that time, I was going to wait to see what it looked like so I could buy what I needed at Walmart during our grocery shopping trip when we get there. But looking at the schedule, @goodbunny leaves the day I arrive, so I may not be able to see it before I go shopping. And I highly doubt DH will let me go shopping a second time. So could someone PLEASE tell me what the bins look like (how many gallon tote, etc.)?? I MAY be able to get another orange one, as it will be closer to Halloween, but is it okay if I get another color (just not teal)?




I didn't see this until now!  Sorry!

I started the teal bin.  I basically bought a bin that was on clearance at Target (hence the teal)  Any color works, except don't get grey - it's the same color housekeeping uses and the manager we talked to at WBC wondered if that was why they kept going missing.  I can't remember how many gallons I got and it really doesn't matter.  We've had all sizes!  (I made sure to get one big enough to fit a personal size crockpot because those end up in there sometimes.  

I have a sheet I can send you with instructions that I taped inside all the bins when I was there.  If you 'll PM me your email I can send it off to you!

As for the outside, at one time one had DISBOARDS PIF BIN #1 written in sharpie on the lid and base.  I didn't even think about doing it to the teal one!


Thanks so much for doing this if you get a chance.  If not I'll restart in October


----------



## Dis5150

Chelley00 said:


> I didn't see this until now!  Sorry!
> 
> I started the teal bin.  I basically bought a bin that was on clearance at Target (hence the teal)  Any color works, except don't get grey - it's the same color housekeeping uses and the manager we talked to at WBC wondered if that was why they kept going missing.  I can't remember how many gallons I got and it really doesn't matter.  We've had all sizes!  (I made sure to get one big enough to fit a personal size crockpot because those end up in there sometimes.
> 
> I have a sheet I can send you with instructions that I taped inside all the bins when I was there.  If you 'll PM me your email I can send it off to you!
> 
> As for the outside, at one time one had DISBOARDS PIF BIN #1 written in sharpie on the lid and base.  I didn't even think about doing it to the teal one!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this if you get a chance.  If not I'll restart in October



@Chelley00 did you get my message with my email address? I don't mind putting it here either, Dis5150@aol.com

Thanks!


----------



## Dis5150

@Chelley00 Did you ever send the email? If you did I missed it....


----------



## Chelley00

Dis5150 said:


> @Chelley00 Did you ever send the email? If you did I missed it....




Twice!  Let me try again!


----------



## Dis5150

Chelley00 said:


> Twice!  Let me try again!



Got it! Thanks! Sorry, I use that email for everything and usually delete over 100 emails a day. I probably overlooked it!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Just wanted to thank Chelley00 for running this pay-it-forward system.  We just got back (and dropped the box off for goodbunny - let me know you got it and we used a lot of stuff in the box and filled it back up on the way out!  For those wondering what's currently in it, there is a life-saving soft-sided cooler (used this every day), a 2015 Entertainment book, a night light (didn't use, so not sure if it will need a lightbulb - it's in the cooler, lots and lots of coffee/spices/toiletries/extras of room items, some canned goods, lots of single serve beverages of all types (these are all new from me), laundry products, packaging tape/permanent markers/index cards to relabel the box (I bought these items b/c there were nothing to relabel the box, so I bought enough that we should be good for awhile), and more.  It's fun to open and fun to repack!  Hope it's still running next year, so I can pass it along for a 3rd time!


----------



## Chelley00

Yay!  Thank you for checking in!  And thanks for restocking the packing tape and markers.  Not sure what happened to the ones I put in there when I started it?


----------



## vicki0620

Chelley00 said:


> I didn't see this until now!  Sorry!
> 
> I started the teal bin.  I basically bought a bin that was on clearance at Target (hence the teal)  Any color works, except don't get grey - it's the same color housekeeping uses and the manager we talked to at WBC wondered if that was why they kept going missing.  I can't remember how many gallons I got and it really doesn't matter.  We've had all sizes!  (I made sure to get one big enough to fit a personal size crockpot because those end up in there sometimes.
> 
> I have a sheet I can send you with instructions that I taped inside all the bins when I was there.  If you 'll PM me your email I can send it off to you!
> 
> As for the outside, at one time one had DISBOARDS PIF BIN #1 written in sharpie on the lid and base.  I didn't even think about doing it to the teal one!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this if you get a chance.  If not I'll restart in October


----------



## vicki0620

I am looking to sign up for the orange box from 10/28--11/01, 2015.  I do not have any posts and am new to this.  Please help me out.  Thanks


----------



## vicki0620

I will be at Bonnet Creek from 10/24--11/1 and am looking forward to helping with the bin.  This is such a good idea as we went to people in the parking lot giving away a lot of our goodies that we could not bring home on the plane the last visit!!


----------



## Chelley00

vicki0620 said:


> I will be at Bonnet Creek from 10/24--11/1 and am looking forward to helping with the bin.  This is such a good idea as we went to people in the parking lot giving away a lot of our goodies that we could not bring home on the plane the last visit!!




You'll nee to check the first post for availability and instructions.   A lot of your dates are already taken.


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

We are going to be there from 11/17 - 11/22.  I see somebody has the teal bin up until the 18th but we'd love to join in and get it on the 18th when they are finished with it.    We have 3 little boys so I am sure we will have several things left over to add.


----------



## Chelley00

TheDisneyBunch said:


> We are going to be there from 11/17 - 11/22.  I see somebody has the teal bin up until the 18th but we'd love to join in and get it on the 18th when they are finished with it.    We have 3 little boys so I am sure we will have several things left over to add.




Please check out the first post and then PM me with your info.  Thanks!


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

Chelley00 said:


> Please check out the first post and then PM me with your info.  Thanks!



 Done!


----------



## kdnaylor

Chelley00, 
Just wanted to let you know I PMed you, in case you didn't see it.
Thanks!


----------



## Monica

I would love to be involved the bin #1 that is being restarted.  We will be there 12/12-12/17


----------



## Chelley00

Monica said:


> I would love to be involved the bin #1 that is being restarted.  We will be there 12/12-12/17



Please check the first post and follow the instructions to PM your info.


----------



## Dis5150

All right, bin 1 is now purple! Both bins are in Bell Services, labeled and ready for the next on the lists. We had fun using them. Since I just started bin 1, I put some of the stuff that had doubles of them from bin 2 into bin 1, then added a few things from our trip. Bell Services had no idea what I was looking for when I got there but they let me in to look around. Both bins are written on in magic marker with "Disboards Wyndham Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward", either bin 1 or 2. Hopefully they will both stick around for a while, lol!


----------



## Chelley00

Dis5150 said:


> All right, bin 1 is now purple! Both bins are in Bell Services, labeled and ready for the next on the lists. We had fun using them. Since I just started bin 1, I put some of the stuff that had doubles of them from bin 2 into bin 1, then added a few things from our trip. Bell Services had no idea what I was looking for when I got there but they let me in to look around. Both bins are written on in magic marker with "Disboards Wyndham Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward", either bin 1 or 2. Hopefully they will both stick around for a while, lol!




Thank you thank you thank you for restarting Bin 1!!!!!


----------



## Dis5150

Chelley00 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you for restarting Bin 1!!!!!



I was happy to do it, especially since I am signed up again for that bin in November, lol. We finally made it to Super Target to get the bin on Sunday night. All my plans of cooking dinner every night went out the window after my 2 step daughters, who had never been to Disney, wanted to enjoy _every possible second _in the parks! So needless to say I was way to exhausted to do Walmart or Target at 11:00 at night. We did buy food for Monday night and cooked in the condo and it was great!

ETA: Being on both lists at the same time, then later in the year is super confusing when you are exhausted, lol! I double and triple checked to make sure I was leaving each bin for the correct person at the correct time, then had DD25 check again for me. I _may _have put someone's arrival date as 9/29 instead of 9/27 on the card on the bin, but WBC doesn't care. They just look for your name. And Bell Services people were super nice and helpful. Just ask to go in and look if they can't find them. I did tell each and every person I talked to that they were being picked up by a guest who is checking in after I checked out.


----------



## kdnaylor

Dis5150 said:


> instead


----------



## kdnaylor

Dis5150 said:


> ETA: Being on both lists at the same time, then later in the year is super confusing when you are exhausted, lol! I double and triple checked to make sure I was leaving each bin for the correct person at the correct time, then had DD25 check again for me. I _may _have put someone's arrival date as 9/29 instead of 9/27 on the card on the bin, but WBC doesn't care. They just look for your name. And Bell Services people were super nice and helpful. Just ask to go in and look if they can't find them. I did tell each and every person I talked to that they were being picked up by a guest who is checking in after I checked out.



I probably confused you!  My reservations start the 27th but we aren't arriving until the 29th.  Thanks so much for starting the bin!!


----------



## ainmemphis

I am still working on my post count but am very interested in a bin our dates are 10/11-10/18.  I see 2 bins in the first post, purple doesn't have this date reserved just yet.  am I in time?  any any advice what threads to post in for my post count?  This will be our second stay at bonnet creek.


----------



## PSMC

If there is a bin available between 10/10 and 10/20, I am interested


----------



## Chelley00

PSMC said:


> If there is a bin available between 10/10 and 10/20, I am interested



Check the first post for all the information of availability and how to sign up.


----------



## PSMC

Ok....I had read that but thought I might have missed something along the way.  It appears there are only two bins and they are both already booked for my time frame.  Maybe next time.
Thanks


----------



## Antonius215

I just realized that made a mistake when listing our date of arrival!  We are arriving on the 13th and leaving on the 21st.  I don't know how I screwed that up but boy do I feel silly!  I will not be able to use bin one on the 21st as that is the day we are leaving.

What is now grey used to be blonde and neither one is good for using the mind!


----------



## pepperandchips

Just dropped off bin #2 (teal) this morning and all is well with it! There were still lots of index cards and a good permanent marker in it but no tape. Apologies in advance to Brooke who is getting the lovely duct tape job! 

It was stocked with lots of practical items like extra detergent, coffee stuff, tuna snack packs, condensed soup, salt, some hummus/cracker nonperishables, the soft-side cooler, a pool raft, the coupon book, Capri suns, stain treatment, sandwich bags, Legoland coupons, tea, and all kinds of other dry goods! We greatly enjoyed it. 

The bell services folks seemed to know exactly what this was both dropping it off and picking it up so I hope we will continue to have the same luck. Thanks again to all who have come before to stock and care for the bin!


----------



## Chelley00

Thank you!  I'll pack some packing tape to restock both bins next week!


----------



## Chelley00

Picked up both bins today.   So much fun stuff in them both!  Thanks to everyone who has contributed and kept them going.   The bell services guys knew exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Chelley00

Dropped off both bins yesterday morning.   I did some rearranging and threw in cereal, juice boxes, bottled water. Thanks to those of you who have restarted bins and/or kept them going correctly. It was very disappointing to not be able to use them last year when they both went missing after trying to keep the lists going.   It was fun to get them this year!


----------



## Dis5150

Chelley00 said:


> Dropped off both bins yesterday morning.   I did some rearranging and threw in cereal, juice boxes, bottled water. Thanks to those of you who have restarted bins and/or kept them going correctly. It was very disappointing to not be able to use them last year when they both went missing after trying to keep the lists going.   It was fun to get them this year!



Yay! I'm next for bin #1! Looking forward to it being there already for me this trip. Thanks!


----------



## WDW88

Still trying to reach TheDisneyBunch diser.  I have tried twice via pm.  Are you still going to WBC?  I am after you in two weeks for the teal bin and want to make sure you have my information.


----------



## Chelley00

WDW88 said:


> Still trying to reach TheDisneyBunch diser.  I have tried twice via pm.  Are you still going to WBC?  I am after you in two weeks for the teal bin and want to make sure you have my information.




I'll PM you their info.  Try texting to see if you get an answer.  If you don't hear back let me know!


----------



## KristinU

Just dropping in to this thread to say a big THANK YOU to Chelley00 for doing this and to everyone ahead of me who participated!  We endearingly termed the box as "BOS" (box of stuff), and what we used from it we were really appreciative of.  Plus it was nice to know that the stuff we added wasn't just going to get chucked into the trash!

The whole thing worked very smoothly!  I hope it is still going whenever we return to WBC!


----------



## brios86

I'm excited to participate in this next April/May. We have definitely thrown away our unused things in the past. I look forward to contributing to the bin and keeping it going!


----------



## jsavage4

Picked up bin #1 tonight...  It is ALIVE and well!  All kinds of goodies from pool toys, to salt and pepper, rain jackets, seasonings, sunscreen, bug spray, coffee and the cone filters that these coffee makers require.  

The bin was located in bell services and the gentleman knew exactly what I was talking about, he found my name on it and delivered it to the room.  Very painless and carefree.


----------



## scottandtisha

jsavage4 said:


> Picked up bin #1 tonight...  It is ALIVE and well!  All kinds of goodies from pool toys, to salt and pepper, rain jackets, seasonings, sunscreen, bug spray, coffee and the cone filters that these coffee makers require.
> 
> The bin was located in bell services and the gentleman knew exactly what I was talking about, he found my name on it and delivered it to the room.  Very painless and carefree.



Great to hear and thanks for posting! I'll pick it up Saturday! 

And a big thanks to Chelley (and I believe Dis5150) for starting/keeping this whole thing going. It's such a great idea!


----------



## Dis5150

scottandtisha said:


> Great to hear and thanks for posting! I'll pick it up Saturday!
> 
> And a big thanks to Chelley (and I believe Dis5150) for starting/keeping this whole thing going. It's such a great idea!



All I did was restart bin 1. @Chelley00 does all the hard work of keeping all this going!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I would like to sign up as we booked this morning!  But my cell phone number is for here in Honduras, I will not have a US number until I can buy an AT&T go phone chip at the airport.   Please let me know if that is allowed.  Thanks.  Also I will be sure to bring an extra bag of the most awesome Honduran coffee to leave in the bin for the next lucky person.


----------



## Chelley00

MommyinHonduras said:


> Also I will be sure to bring an extra bag of the most awesome Honduran coffee to leave in the bin for the next lucky person.



Im thinking that coffee should be shipped to me

Go ahead and send me your current info and when you get a U.S. Number you can either send it to me here or text it to me.    As long as there aren't any problems with the bin no one should need to use your number.


----------



## kiltclan

Hi there! I was hoping it wouldn't be too late to sign up for a bin for our Feb trip? I sent you a PM but I guess it must have gotten lost in transit  lol It's our first time staying and we'd love to be part of the experience (plus leave a little gift behind for the next fam)


----------



## lilmakattack

Please remove me from the list for being there on Dec. 19 2015. We were there LAST year during that week but will not be there this year. Thanks!


----------



## FirstDown

Is it too early to be added for 2017?  We will be there April 14-22, 2017.

As a teacher, I'm certainly a rule follower!  LOL 

I sent a private conversation as well with my info.  Thanks!


----------



## AmyS.

Hi there.  I don't have the 10 posts yet but would love to sign up for a bin.  We are Wyndham members and have stayed at BC many times and love it.  This is such a fantastic idea and we would love to participate.  Our arrival date is Jan. 25 - Jan 29 which looks open as far as bins go.   Please let me know what to do to sign up if I don't have the 10 posts.  Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

AmyS. said:


> Hi there.  I don't have the 10 posts yet but would love to sign up for a bin.  We are Wyndham members and have stayed at BC many times and love it.  This is such a fantastic idea and we would love to participate.  Our arrival date is Jan. 25 - Jan 29 which looks open as far as bins go.   Please let me know what to do to sign up if I don't have the 10 posts.  Thanks!



You'll need to post somewhere else on the board until you get to your 10 posts and then PM me the requested information from the first post.  I keep track of the info through the PMs.  I'll get you signed up after I get your info.  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

Woo hoo...love that the bins are still going!  We haven't been able to visit Disney since our last trip in 2013, but hoping to make it down the last week of April. I'm soooo out of the Disney loop!


----------



## AmyS.

Chelley00 said:


> You'll need to post somewhere else on the board until you get to your 10 posts and then PM me the requested information from the first post.  I keep track of the info through the PMs.  I'll get you signed up after I get your info.  Thanks!


Okay will try to think of some questions.  We've been so many times I don't want to ask what's already been answered but I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## choppee

just got back! man, bonnet creek is REALLY AMAZING. don't think we'll be trying anything else, 'cause i was really blown away by all bc had to offer! 

enjoyed the bin (#2 teal) very much. i had no problem receiving it even though the person before didn't show up and didn't mark it for me.  was a little panicked/worried, but all went just fine. inside the bin was plenty of goodies that came in helpful. there were dishwasher capsules, coffee packets, laundry detergent, salt and pepper, sunscreen, pool toy, disney popcorn container (for refills), and i left a universal popcorn container (for refills, $1.29 each refill!), and entertainment coupon book, and other little items that are helpful in making a vacation more comfortable. i left the bin back in the hands of the bell hops who were very familiar with the process of the disboards bin, and it should be waiting for the next one to come along. thanks a million to all those who have helped make this possible, and i'm glad to be able to participate and contribute to the cause!


----------



## kanw

Sent a request a week ago, haven't heard anything so just making sure you got it.  Thanks so much


----------



## nolive

I will be staying at the resort starting February 3.  I have heard great things about the bins.  Is there a possibility of having one when we arrive?
Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

nolive said:


> I will be staying at the resort starting February 3.  I have heard great things about the bins.  Is there a possibility of having one when we arrive?
> Thanks!



Please read the first post and follow the directions there.


----------



## nolive

Chelley00 said:


> Please read the first post and follow the directions there.


I have put in 10+ posts, but am still unable to send a PM.  My dates are 2/3-2/7.  I'm not sure if it takes a bit to be able to send a PM once you have posted enough times.  If there is something I am missing, I would love to know how to correct this.  Thanks!


----------



## ruby33

Not sure who is before me, but we are looking forward to using the teal bin. We always have "leftovers". It will be nice to pass them on! Thanks Chelley00 for all you do!


----------



## DarthHannah

Sent a message about my upcoming trip, but haven't heard anything back yet... Just want to make sure it didn't get lost!


----------



## nolive

Chelley00 said:


> Please read the first post and follow the directions there.


I pm'd you our information.  Let me know if you don't get it.

Thanks!


----------



## Fabnsab

Thanks chelley, for keeping this going. 

We have never been to this resort and are looking forward to our week here.

I'm more excited about filling the bin than using it! I hate wasting things at the end.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Chelly00, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Chelley00

Should be all updated.  If anyone could give me an update on the purple bin, that would be great!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Chelley00 said:


> Should be all updated.  If anyone could give me an update on the purple bin, that would be great!



Thanks for getting me on the list!


----------



## Tigerlily125

Chelley00 just sent you a pm for April 10 - 17
Thanks!!


----------



## Ashley Monroe

This is seriously the coolest thing ever.!!! Not sure where we're staying for sure yet (3/28-4/1)...i know..it's an adventure guessing LOL...but i'll let you know ASAP! 

*Probably staying here, just double checking a few things first. Just wanted to say how awesome this is!


----------



## Lulu27

Will be at WBC 2/6 - 2/13 and would like to sign up for a bin. Hopefully will be able to PM you soon since I now have 10 posts!


----------



## Chelley00

The list should be updated through here


----------



## Disneyforus

Woo Hoo!! I'm back!  Going to BC in May, it's been way too long. Love that these bins are still going! Sent you a PM Chelley00


----------



## owill

Is there any standby listing to be added to in the event someone changes plans or a new bin starts up?


----------



## mar21

We just booked our first trip to Bonnet Creek! So excited!!

I don't have enough posts to PM you quite yet... so per your guidelines, I'm making a post with my request to reserve a bin if one's still available for our stay, *04/18 - 04/25*. Thank you


----------



## Chelley00

Anyone who has PMd me should be on the list 

If anyone can let me know the status of the bins, that would be great!  Just haven't had a check in for awhile.


----------



## thought_bubbls

I think I just sent you a PM Chelley00 for October dates (I've never sent a PM before!). Thanks for doing this, by the way!


----------



## shandysugar

This is my 10th post, so I will be sending you a pm Chelley00 for our trip coming up in a couple weeks! So happy I found this thread!


----------



## shandysugar

So my newbie self can't figure out how to send a pm.  We will be at WBC March 19-26 and would like to use Bin #2, please.  I would be happy to send along my info when I figure out the pm'ing. Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

shandysugar said:


> So my newbie self can't figure out how to send a pm.  We will be at WBC March 19-26 and would like to use Bin #2, please.  I would be happy to send along my info when I figure out the pm'ing. Thanks!



Click on my name, then click on "Start a Conversation".


----------



## Fabnsab

We are checking in on Sunday so as soon as I locate the bin, I'll update here.


----------



## kanw

Fabnsab said:


> We are checking in on Sunday so as soon as I locate the bin, I'll update here.


I sent a PM to Chelley about a week ago with the bins status, I haven't heard back from her though.


----------



## Chelley00

kanw said:


> I sent a PM to Chelley about a week ago with the bins status, I haven't heard back from her though.



Sorry!  I read it on email and didn't respond back and it honestly just for buried.   I did update the first post removing everyone up to you since you checked in!   Thank you!!


----------



## cillakat

Just bumping the thread  - the teal bin is still available for someone headed to WBC between 3/11 and 4/1!


----------



## Camilo

This is an amazing idea, I am going to BC for the first time from April 6 to 13th. I see both bins are taken then, but if someone gives up, I would love to be part of this.

thanks...


----------



## cillakat

@Chelley00, it would be awesome if we made it standard for each bin user to take a photo of the contents of the bin before turning it in--then text or message that photo to the next user. It would be so helpful for planning shopping.


----------



## Chelley00

cillakat said:


> @Chelley00, it would be awesome if we made it standard for each bin user to take a photo of the contents of the bin before turning it in--then text or message that photo to the next user. It would be so helpful for planning shopping.



While a good idea, I can rarely even get people to check in and let me know that they found the bin.  Many people don't even check disboards during their trip.  I can put it in the first post as a suggestion and we can see if anyone will do it


----------



## Fabnsab

We are here now and the purple bin is being very used by us!


----------



## shandysugar

Fabnsab said:


> We are here now and the purple bin is being very used by us!



I can't wait to get it next week!


----------



## kiltclan

Fabnsab said:


> We are here now and the purple bin is being very used by us!



Does it still smell like garlic? When we opened it in Jan, it STUNK!  We tried to clean it out as best we could lol.


----------



## Fabnsab

Not at all! A big thank you to everyone who has contributed to it so far! We have enjoyed the contents.


----------



## twinpines

:/  I have been a member/ lurker since 2007 and don't have 10 posts!!!
But we are going back to Disney!!!
Could I get in line for :
October 21- October 28, 2016?


----------



## twinpines

Also, how does it work if you do not stay the entire time?
We have the condo reserved through RCI for the entire week; but have not decided if we are staying the entire time.
Does bell service hold it a couple of days?
(forgive me; as I just read the first post; and skimmed the most recent page)


----------



## pepperandchips

twinpines said:


> Also, how does it work if you do not stay the entire time?
> We have the condo reserved through RCI for the entire week; but have not decided if we are staying the entire time.
> Does bell service hold it a couple of days?
> (forgive me; as I just read the first post; and skimmed the most recent page)



Yep, bell services is where you pick up and drop off. It doesn't matter what day of the week you're picking up and dropping off, just make sure you get it back before the next folks on the list are due in. You'll see that a lot of folks are coming and going on days other than weekends. Easy as pie. There are also stints where bell services will hold it for more than just a couple days - it could be weeks between DISers using the bin! The luggage guys were totally cool about it in October and knew exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## twinpines

thank you.
Also, (i probably missed this some where) but I have made my 10 posts; but I still cannot PM Chelley00 and I found another board that said "Once the 10 post level has been reached it typically takes the system 30-60 minutes to recognize it and allow conversations."


----------



## Chelley00

twinpines said:


> thank you.
> Also, (i probably missed this some where) but I have made my 10 posts; but I still cannot PM Chelley00 and I found another board that said "Once the 10 post level has been reached it typically takes the system 30-60 minutes to recognize it and allow conversations."



Just PM me the info required from the first post when you can and I'll get you on the list if there's a spot.


----------



## cillakat

Fabnsab said:


> We are here now and the purple bin is being very used by us!



Have fun! When you're done, can you post a photo of the bin contents so the next user knows what's available?

Or just message the photo to the next person? that would be super helpful!


----------



## Fabnsab

cillakat said:


> Have fun! When you're done, can you post a photo of the bin contents so the next user knows what's available?
> 
> Or just message the photo to the next person? that would be super helpful!



I'm already gone and didn't take a pic. Personally for me I love the idea of being surprised. We enjoyed the "reveal" so much as a family. If the person after me wants to know I'd happily tell her what's in it.


----------



## sheboz

I would be interested in a bin for Saturday October 29 please.


----------



## Chelley00

sheboz said:


> I would be interested in a bin for Saturday October 29 please.



Please read the first post and follow the instructions to sign up.


----------



## owill

Hi - I have sent a PM to for 4/30 - 5/7. Please let me know if I have done something incorrectly or if more info is needed.

Thanks!


----------



## aussiegrl

mar21 said:


> We just booked our first trip to Bonnet Creek! So excited!!
> 
> I don't have enough posts to PM you quite yet... so per your guidelines, I'm making a post with my request to reserve a bin if one's still available for our stay, *04/18 - 04/25*. Thank you




We are signed up for the bin after you on the 25th. I sent you a PM with my name. Thanks! Have a fantastic time! This will be our first trip to Bonnet Creek as well.


----------



## aussiegrl

brios86 said:


> I'm excited to participate in this next April/May. We have definitely thrown away our unused things in the past. I look forward to contributing to the bin and keeping it going!



Hi Brios! We will have the bin before you so I sent you a PM with my name, if you can respond back with yours that would be wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## supamaki

There are only 2 bins? I'm heading down next week and will probably have to buy some things that would be found in a bin, how do I go about creating a 3rd?


----------



## Chelley00

supamaki said:


> There are only 2 bins? I'm heading down next week and will probably have to buy some things that would be found in a bin, how do I go about creating a 3rd?



We had a third bin at one point but there really wasn't enough interest to keep it from having long time periods when it wasn't used.


----------



## cillakat

@Tigerlily125 , we've got the TEAL bin for you!

Thought a list might be helpful:

The current contents of the bin:
cooking spray

True Lemon packets (which flavor water)

MAC N CHEESE - 7 microwavable mac'n cheese cups

TACO SHELLS - one Taco Dinner Kit plus one box of taco shells

PONCHOS 4-5 disposable ponchos still in their wrappers; 1 thick poncho (something pink and princess-y)

SPRAY MISTER bottle (water bottle with fan and spray nozzle)

COOLER BAGS - one big one little

DISH TABS - oxyclean and cascade brand pods

LAUNDRY - lots of the individual packs folks have been saving over time from the resort - all Country Save brand. Plus one partially used "off brand" small bottle. 

COFFEE - lots of individual packs that folks have been saving over time; regular and decaf plus some sugar packs and some splenda packs

SUNSCREEN - 3-5 partially used bottles some spray, some lotion

SALT - full sized canister

SALT AND PEPPER - regular sized shakers and a tiny travel size

Pool toy - water shooter type

PLASTIC STORAGE - gladware type big ones (deep rectagles) and medium ones (flat, shallow squares)

KLEENEX - small travel pack

WET NAPS - just a couple

TEA - maybe lipton green tea? not sure.

VANILLA SANDWICH COOKIES - Aldi Brand (they're good)

PEANUT BUTTER CRACKERS - Aldi Brand

POPTARTS - maybe 5 packs (so 10 total) probably all chocolate, maybe some strawberry


----------



## smd8z

owill said:


> Hi - I have sent a PM to for 4/30 - 5/7. Please let me know if I have done something incorrectly or if more info is needed.
> 
> Thanks!


 I see you under the purple bin. Go to the first post on this thread and you will see your name under 4/30-5/7


----------



## smd8z

supamaki said:


> There are only 2 bins? I'm heading down next week and will probably have to buy some things that would be found in a bin, how do I go about creating a 3rd?



If you make a third bin, Inwould love to grab it when we go 4/30-5/3! I was just thinking it would be nice to give our left over things to someone.


----------



## pepperandchips

We got back from Orlando at 11:00 last night  so now I have the blues that our trip is over but am glad to report all is well with the purple bin. There were many of the same staples @cillakat mentioned were in the teal bin and there are also some fun odds and ends (Mickey stickers, etc.). There were also extra paper towels, foil, zip top bags, and plastic wrap. The luggage service folks again knew exactly what we were talking about when we picked up the bin, but when we dropped it off for KristinU the luggage guy looked at us like we had a third eyeball each...  Thanks again to @Chelley00 for keeping this going! We appreciate you!!!


----------



## Fabnsab

I want to add that I tipped the luggage guys. I felt if they knew they'd get a tip every now and then from us then they'd keep a good eye on it.


----------



## KristinU

Fabnsab said:


> I want to add that I tipped the luggage guys. I felt if they knew they'd get a tip every now and then from us then they'd keep a good eye on it.


I agree.   Both times we've used the bins (so far!), we've tipped bell services.

Very much enjoying the bin right now,  very handy!  And of course we are loving WBC!  
Folks behind us with the purple bin: we plan to leave a Mickey waffle iron in the bin.   So plan to pack or pick up waffle mix if you want Mickey waffles!


----------



## Chelley00

Thanks for the updates!!!  I always breathe a little sign of relief when people check back in that they found the bin.


----------



## neverl8

Hello! I've lurked here and been a gatherer of information  Our first trip to WDW was July of 2011, where we were lucky enough to stay at WBC! We just planned our second getaway for June 26-July 1, 2016 and were lucky enough to get to stay here again! I'll keep posting to reach at least 10 posts (will be informative!), but I'd like to get my name on the list for those dates if possible   Our son was 11 last time and he is really excited about going again! We are taking his cousin with us this time...not sure who's more excited at this point...them or ME!


----------



## lindsey

Just sent a message regarding a bin for June 04 - 11 

* *


----------



## KristinU

Thanks again Chelley00 for facilitating the bins!  It worked like a charm once again!  The bell guy at drop off knew exactly what it was


----------



## Chelley00

I will be at our favorite happy place April 28-May 8 and will not be able to update the list until we get back.  Just dropping it off so no one panics if I don't respond right away


----------



## evcollins

Chelley, just sent you a message. We would like to sign up for the Purple Bin, #1. Our dates are 09/24-09/29/16. Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

evcollins said:


> Chelley, just sent you a message. We would like to sign up for the Purple Bin, #1. Our dates are 09/24-09/29/16. Thanks!



I don't have a message from you.  Can you try again?


----------



## evcollins

It's not letting me PM you for some reason.


----------



## owill

Bad luck with the purple bin. The front desk hash no idea what we were talking about and after waiting 25 minutes to check in and an additional 25 minutes for them to look for the bin, we gave up and went to the store.


----------



## KristinU

Owill, check with Bell services, outside, and not the front desk: 



Chelley00 said:


> Step #3 Upon check in at WBC, pick up your bin from Bell Services outside the main building.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

owill said:


> Bad luck with the purple bin. The front desk hash no idea what we were talking about and after waiting 25 minutes to check in and an additional 25 minutes for them to look for the bin, we gave up and went to the store.


owill, I have the Bin after you. I have sent you a message with my contact info so that you can mark the bin for us. Let me know if you have any questions.   (assuming also that you saw where the Bin is not at front desk - you have to go to Bell service outside of main building)


----------



## Jbreedlove

I just found this board. What a great idea and wonderful concept. My family (4 kids and wife) will be going May 20-May 25 and was wondering if there would be any chance of getting a bin? I really hope so, but if not I still look forward to great information on here. Please let me know either way and what I need to do if so. Thanks!!


----------



## brehede1

Hi - I just sent Chelley a PM to request the Purple Bin for August 6th to 20th.  Hopefully it has made it to Owill!

Thanks!


----------



## owill

KristinU said:


> Owill, check with Bell services, outside, and not the front desk:


Thanks for this.  I knew I should have printed the instructions before we left.  Once we went to the right spot it took 2 minutes to get.  I added a few left overs from our trip.  The kids especially enjoyed the Mickey Mouse grilled cheeses we made with the waffle iron.

Bin has been labeled for SYDCOLEMOM for next use.


----------



## Chelley00

Sorry, guys!  I was out of town last week and just got home late last night.  Thanks to everyone who answered questions in my absence and I'm so glad you found the bin!


I'm catching up on PMs now!


----------



## Chelley00

Hey everyone.   I'm going to need to find someone to take this over for me. With our kids becoming increasingly busier and my health issues it's becoming hard to remember to log in here to check on things, especially when we have no plans to go back for a very long time.   

It really doesn't take much time a week.   Just message me if you are interested.


----------



## pepperandchips

Chelley00 said:


> Hey everyone.   I'm going to need to find someone to take this over for me. With our kids becoming increasingly busier and my health issues it's becoming hard to remember to log in here to check on things, especially when we have no plans to go back for a very long time.
> 
> It really doesn't take much time a week.   Just message me if you are interested.



@Chelley00 did you have any takers? If not, I will DM you. Just wanted to see if someone else piped up before I did.


----------



## serenitynow

Just back. Teal bin in good shape. It was pretty full when we got it, we used it many times over the week and filled it back up to the tippy top. We had to pack it tight to get the lid to snap. Lots of fun stuff, as well as pantry staples. Thanks!


----------



## velvetsqueeze

Yes you did! We have the teal bin this week, and it was all I could do to get it from the car to the room (all the luggage carts were taken). I did go through the food items, and a couple of them had expired earlier in May so I tossed those out. I'm adding 2 Universal Cocacola Freestyle mugs. I think you can pay 3.99 to get all day refills. Wish me luck packing all of this stuff back in the bin!


----------



## velvetsqueeze

Teal bin #2 contents:  2 lbs of salt (seriously, 2 lbs of salt), 4 boxes of mac n cheese, 6 microwave bowls of mac n cheese, bag of animal crackers, bag of taquitos chips, 2 containers of glow stick bracelets, 1 pack of ramen noodles, 2 emergency ponchos, 1 nice poncho, a small cooler, a large cooler, half of a jug of Log Cabin syrup, most of a jug of Wesson cooking oil, pan spray, 2 cans of Hormel chili no beans, 2 cans of spaghettios, can of soup, can of chef boyardee, 8 fudge poptarts, box of triscuits, black pepper, salt/pepper combo pack, can of chocolate frosting, clip on fans, the sugar/creamer/etc packs from the room, pack of coffee filters, large bag of decaf coffee from the rooms, 9" cake pan with lid, pool frisbee, pool water squirt cannon, clothes pins, spray bottle fan, hot cocoa mix, index cards and sharpies for labeling the bin, packing tape for labeling the bin, and a table cloth. If we can fit them in, we'll be adding 2 Universal refillable mugs and the refillable popcorn container. I've probably forgotten to list some of the items, so anything else will just have to be a surprise!


----------



## serenitynow

We had a lot of fun getting all the stuff to fit in, wish we had thought to check the stuff for expiration dates! The kids had fun gathering up stuff they thought should be put in the bin too (stroller fans, pool toys, you know, important practical things!)

They tried to stuff in 3 pool noodles, but no way that would work, so we took them outside and found a family arriving with three boys to give them to. Both sets of kids were thrilled. I'm so glad we did the pay it forward bin as I never thought about what a good example it was for the little ones to participate in when I signed up for the bin. I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to participate in this endeavor.


----------



## Abro1975

We (wife, 19 year old son, his 18 year old GF and myself) arrive at WBC late afternoon June 20 leave morning of the June 25.  Staying in a 2 BR.  Any chance we would qualify for a bin?  Will reciprocate of course. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chelley00

Abro1975 said:


> We (wife, 19 year old son, his 18 year old GF and myself) arrive at WBC late afternoon June 20 leave morning of the June 25.  Staying in a 2 BR.  Any chance we would qualify for a bin?  Will reciprocate of course. Thanks in advance.



please read the first post and follow the instructions.  Thanks


----------



## Abro1975

Chelley00 said:


> please read the first post and follow the instructions.  Thanks



Thanks, I completed step 1 around the same time I wrote the same post.  I messaged you my real name, cell and dates at WBC.


----------



## cammie810

Just checked in yesterday and had absolutely no problems picking up the teal bin.  As previous posters have mentioned it is stuffed 
FULL of useful kitchen supplies as well as some fun extras!  Whoever is going to be using the bin in the next few months will definitely 
not need to bring salt or pepper as there is plenty!!  When I leave i will update with the contents so the next user will have a general idea
of what is in there.


----------



## Abro1975

Thanks for the info cammie810,  We check in June 20,  I just sent you a private message.  Have a great vacation !


----------



## lindsey

Purple bin is waiting for next person.  Loved the organizer and magnetic clips. I forgot to take inventory, but thanks so much for being able to participate.


----------



## Megsmachine

cammie810 said:


> Just checked in yesterday and had absolutely no problems picking up the teal bin.  As previous posters have mentioned it is stuffed
> FULL of useful kitchen supplies as well as some fun extras!  Whoever is going to be using the bin in the next few months will definitely
> not need to bring salt or pepper as there is plenty!!  When I leave i will update with the contents so the next user will have a general idea
> of what is in there.





Abro1975 said:


> Thanks for the info cammie810,  We check in June 20,  I just sent you a private message.  Have a great vacation !



Actually you messaged me by accident.


----------



## Abro1975

Geez, lol


----------



## Calirya

I participated in the Pay It Forward bin on our last trip in 2013. I was wondering if I could get in on it again? Our trip is Black Friday 11/25/16 and check out Sun 12/4/16. Thanks!


----------



## Abro1975

We checked around 6 today,  we had the bell service bring over the teal bin to our room along with our order from Garden Grocer, just tip them a few bucks, and they are pretty fast.  The bin was chock full of provisions. Thank you very much.  We will do the same. Next person doesn't  come in for it for almost a month, Crazydisneymamma you up next!


----------



## sflinch63

Chelley00, sent you a pm....Thanks.


----------



## neverl8

we are here now and have been to the bell services outside the main building twice to ask for the purple bin...both times they acted like they had no idea what we were talking about.


----------



## TwoMisfits

neverl8 said:


> we are here now and have been to the bell services outside the main building twice to ask for the purple bin...both times they acted like they had no idea what we were talking about.



You may want to ask if you can go in and look...


----------



## Abro1975

I returned the Teel bin on June 25, I paid a bell hop a few bucks to cart it back as it weighed a lot.


----------



## lindsey

neverl8 said:


> we are here now and have been to the bell services outside the main building twice to ask for the purple bin...both times they acted like they had no idea what we were talking about.


DH gave purple bin ( large purple plastic container) to bell services June 11. It has your name on top lid.


----------



## Lulu27

Chelley, I sent you a PM to sign up for the Purple bin July 23-30. Thanks!


----------



## Mom2Kids2003

I sent a private message last week for the purple bin for Sept. 4 to Sept 10; thanks so much!!


----------



## DvF Diva

Just got back and left purple bin for July 23rd check-in (lulu27).
I picked it up at Bell Svcs with neverl8's name still on it, so I am very sorry that they didn't find it for you! Sometimes, you gotta asked to barge in there and look for yourself. Sometimes, you get a good bellman who knows exactly what you're talking about.

It is a fully packed bin and here's a quick inventory (I may leave out a few small things):

*Mickey Waffle Iron -- Thank you so much -- my 5 year old LOVED this!! We used the bottle of Bisquick that was in the bin, and didn't get in a grocery run before leaving (so many places were blocked off for July 4th!), so the next family who has the bin may want to pick up batter mix if you plan on making waffles
*spray can of PAM
*box of light brown sugar
*4 rolls of foil, one of which is 18" wide (great for outdoor grills)
*2 rolls of saran wrap
*a few Hefty zipper bags, gallon size
*6-cup cupcake/muffin pan
*paper liners for cupcake pan
*butcher knife sheathed in cardboard
*lightweight cutting board
*Avengers plastic cup, Princess plastic cup
*paper plates & bowls
*1 box Spaghetti
*2 cans of tuna, one LARGE and one regular size
*Canola oil
*grated parmesan
*garlic powder
*salt and pepper (pretty full containers)
*coffee, individually wrapped tea bags, sugar/splenda, creamers, filters
*vinegar, mustard, lemon juice, mayo in small packets
*two or three boxes of flavored gelatin
*DW detergent
*dish detergent (small Palmolive)
*Disney toiletries (wrapped soaps, shampoo, conditioner, body lotion)
*Listerine
*Glade air freshener spray
*OFF bug spray
*disposable Mickey straws
*Mickey paper placemats
*Easter window clings
*Easter notebook
*ribbon
*Star Wars glow bracelets
*sand pail
*foam water blaster
*sz 12/13 water shoes
*2 Princess ponchos (I put them into a ziplock and labelled it "PONCHOS")
*wooden and plastic clothespins
*shoe organizer with strong magnetic hooks
*collapsible box (we use this sort of box for storing knick knacks like magic bands, keys, sunblock, sunglasses and keep near the front door)
*brown grocery bag
*large plastic shopping bags
*3 black markers (for labeling bin)
*clear packing tape (for labeling bin)
*BJ's warehouse membership coupon
*safety pins
*rubber bands

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## lindsey

So glad you got to use purple bin!


----------



## Chelley00

For all of those waiting, I am so sorry.  My laptop crashed on June 15 and I dropped it off to be fixed but had to leave for a work training from June 19-July 2.  I am back up and running and the list should be updated with all the PMs I have received.


----------



## sflinch63

Than You DvF Diva, for the content list of the purple bin. I am next to pick it up! So Excited!!


----------



## sflinch63

sflinch63 said:


> Than You DvF Diva, for the content list of the purple bin. I am next to pick it up! So Excited!!



Lulu27, after discussing with my daughter, since we are only there for a couple of day's....we want you to take the bin, you and your family are there for a week, you'll get more use out of it!

Enjoy!!


----------



## mich1073

Chelley00 said:


> For all of those waiting, I am so sorry.  My laptop crashed on June 15 and I dropped it off to be fixed but had to leave for a work training from June 19-July 2.  I am back up and running and the list should be updated with all the PMs I have received.



I sent an email last week about the Teal Bin.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Smbmoyers

It wouldnt let me pm Chelley but I wrote on your wall what I am hoping for date wise on the teal bin. I saw my dates were available! Thank you!!!!


----------



## mich1073

Any luck booking these lately? I have sent messages and posted here, and nothing. I hope everything is ok..


----------



## Mom2Kids2003

I was scheduled for the purple bin from September 4 to September 10; our vacation plans have changed so that week is reopen if someone wants it.


----------



## kamanda

I am supposed to have the purple bin next but I haven't heard from the person who has it before me.  If I get it, I will put the person's username that is after mom2kids2003.


----------



## crys1158

We are checking in sept. 23 but would like the purple bin if available. I have always heard of this and wanted to try as long time bonnet creek people who throw away so much brand new stuff we can wait until the 25th to pick it up we check out on the 29th of September


----------



## Chelley00

crys1158 said:


> We are checking in sept. 23 but would like the purple bin if available. I have always heard of this and wanted to try as long time bonnet creek people who throw away so much brand new stuff we can wait until the 25th to pick it up we check out on the 29th of September



Please read the first post on how to sign up for a bin


----------



## VWGirlie318

I'm leaving Bonnet Creek tomorrow morning and have a few things to can give to someone or add to the bin, how do I do so?


----------



## Chelley00

VWGirlie318 said:


> I'm leaving Bonnet Creek tomorrow morning and have a few things to can give to someone or add to the bin, how do I do so?



You can try messaging the people who have the bins now from the list on the first post and see if they respond back.


----------



## katallo

Chelley00 I pm'd.


----------



## crys1158

Chelley00 said:


> Please read the first post on how to sign up for a bin


I did thanks! Have more than 10 posts but can't seem to send you a pm. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Chelley00

crys1158 said:


> I did thanks! Have more than 10 posts but can't seem to send you a pm. Any help is appreciated




Click on my name under the Evil Queen picture and go to "start a new conversation"


----------



## katallo

Once I PM a request, so I wait to see my screen name on the list?


----------



## crys1158

Chelley00 said:


> Click on my name under the Evil Queen picture and go to "start a new conversation"


I sent you a convo but didn't include when we check out I apologize it's sept 29th thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

Everything should be updated to here!


----------



## Tulips05

We are WBC right now! We picked up the purple bin yesterday & have already been using a lot! Thanks to whoever left the mickey waffle maker! They were a big hit with my kids today!

Just a heads up for others. The 1st man I talked to in bell services seemed confused when I went to pick up the bin. He told me he'd have to go find someone to help, but right after he left another man came up. He knew exactly what I was talking about. He said "Oh it's one of those blue and purple boxes." So just find one them who knows!


----------



## lindal

Love the idea of paying it forward.  I'm in the midst of planning a trip and I think we'll be staying at BC bc we loved it so much last time we were there.  I have a Disney waffle iron I would love to add to a bin.  My kids (DD's 12) aren't really into the waffles shaped like Disney characters anymore  When I have my definite dates I will be back


----------



## NHLFAN

Hi All,
Just sent request for Bin #1 12/11-12/16/16 .


----------



## thought_bubbls

Just dropped the Teal bin off with bell services. I wanted to go through it and organize everything but with all of this hurricane business, I just kind of shoved everything in and dropped it off. Sorry for the unorganized bin!


----------



## KristinU

thought_bubbls said:


> Just dropped the Teal bin off with bell services. I wanted to go through it and organize everything but with all of this hurricane business, I just kind of shoved everything in and dropped it off. Sorry for the unorganized bin!



Safe travels home!


----------



## thought_bubbls

KristinU said:


> Safe travels home!


Thank you! It was quite an ordeal. Flight canceled and Bonnet Creek (surprisingly) gave us a hard time about staying another night! We ended up renting a car and driving to Atlanta to catch a flight home.


----------



## KristinU

thought_bubbls said:


> Thank you! It was quite an ordeal. Flight canceled and Bonnet Creek (surprisingly) gave us a hard time about staying another night! We ended up renting a car and driving to Atlanta to catch a flight home.


Oh, ugh!  Quite the ordeal indeed.  Glad you were able to get a rental, I would imagine that you guys weren't the only ones making that trek to another airport or driving home altogether.


----------



## twinpines

Teal Bin is back at bell services and awaiting its next family!  Thank you to all who have contributed to this neat idea!


----------



## Calirya

Was contacted by the person before me for the purple bin > donald&daisy and just contacted the person after me >NHLFAN.


----------



## BigredNole

I will read up more on this activity. I wanted to see if we had an opportunity to get in on it. We will be going June 17-24, 2017.


----------



## rkutchuk

It will be my first time  staying at Bonnett Creek! Will be there in early December; can't wait now, based on what I've read!


----------



## BigredNole

rkutchuk said:


> It will be my first time  staying at Bonnett Creek! Will be there in early December; can't wait now, based on what I've read!


You are in for a treat. My opinion is that the closest thing to a WBC room is insanely more expensive. I put the in room amenities and quality of the room at, if not better, than the best deluxe Disney resort. As for the grounds, it has something for everyone. Activities for kids, many pools, lazy river, slide, bars for adults, community center with activities.

The other great thing is that you are close to some great Disney places. AoA and Pop Century are right around the corner. Boardwalk is less than 2 miles away. Disney Springs is 2 miles away. Dining options are all over the place within 5 miles. There are so many things I can say and I have only been there once.


----------



## KristinU

Reporting in that Teal is in good shape and is waiting for Kami2199.  It now has a Mickey waffle maker in it, so remember waffle mix   I assume Purple still has a waffle maker in it as well.  I also included a shoe organizer and magnets for sticking to the back of the entry door to organize all of the pocket junk we all carry around, so both bins should now have that as well.

Happy travels everyone!


----------



## Chelley00

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## andy_high1

Very interested in Teal Bin#2!  Staying Dec. 10 to Dec 17.  4 adults and 2 children. First time poster so will work on getting PM capabailities going!  

Thank you!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Calirya

3 days!! Anyone who had the purple bin last, any hints to what's inside?


----------



## brandylouwho

Calirya said:


> 3 days!! Anyone who had the purple bin last, any hints to what's inside?



We had the purple bin at the end of October. The list of contents on page 32 of this thread was still pretty accurate at that time.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## mich1073

I would love to get the Teal Bin for Dec 30- Jan 2. Love these bins the last time we were there. I will send a PM


----------



## Lulu27

We would love the Teal Bin for Jan 3 - Jan 7. Sent you a PM Chelley.


----------



## 4under10

Sent a pm. If anyone backs out we would love a bin from 4/12-4/18  
Amy


----------



## newsliner1

Sent a PM would love a bin for feb 4th to 11th.


----------



## Link2016

I would love to use it. I will be staying January 15th through the 21st.


(Guess I will need more posts)


----------



## Chelley00

All requests should be updated on the first post.

If anyone could let me know the latest status of the bins when you get them, that would be great!  Then I can clean off the first post.


----------



## Link2016

Sent a pm for 1-15-17 through 1-21-17.


----------



## ban26ana

I sent a PM the other day for 2/5-2/10. Thanks!


----------



## NHLFAN

Hi Y'all,
Just sent request for Bin #2 7/3-7/7/17 .


----------



## AA.Appeldoorn

Hi, we would really appreciate the teal bin from 4/27 to 5/06 if it is available.

 I am working on my 10 posts and will pm you when I have achieved it. 

Many thanks



Chelley00 said:


> All requests should be updated on the first post.
> 
> If anyone could let me know the latest status of the bins when you get them, that would be great!  Then I can clean off the first post.


----------



## Chelley00

Should be all updated to here!


----------



## floozy

Hi I'm late to the party! We arrive on Thursday would love the teal bin from 26 Jan - 2  February  2017 (or any bin really). Have sent a PM. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## newsliner1

We cannot use the bin feb 4th to the 11th. Hopefully someone else can.


----------



## floozy

Oh no newsliner1! Hope all is ok!


----------



## newsliner1

All is ok we were not able to book a room there in our price range. So we are staying at orange lake resort. Hoping for the best.   thanks for asking.


----------



## mbee3600

newsliner1 said:


> We cannot use the bin feb 4th to the 11th. Hopefully someone else can.



My family loves the idea of borrowing this bin for Feb 12 -22 if it is still available.   I'm usually a lurker but will get my post count up!


----------



## mistyinca

Just booked our stay for March 10-14, 2018. I'd love to sign up for the purple bin! I sent you a PM! Thank you!


----------



## pedinurse3

I would love a bin for June 4-13.  I'll work on getting my post count up for PM'ing privileges!


----------



## achang2001

Hoping to get the teal bin while we are there over Thanksgiving Nov 17-25, 2017. Thanks. Sent you a PM Chelley.


----------



## Fabnsab

Sent a pm. Ty! 

We loved having the purple bin last year. I'm so glad to see this stillgoing strong and thank you so much Chelley, for your help in all this!


----------



## owill

Sent a PM for 10/21 to 10/28.  Thank you!


----------



## ambetty

Would love to do this. Last minute and not enough posts to PM. Is it too late? We arrive this Sunday 2/19-2/23. Thanks!!!


----------



## pedinurse3

pedinurse3 said:


> I would love a bin for June 4-13.  I'll work on getting my post count up for PM'ing privileges!



I was not added to a list but need to retract my request.  We've decided to put our vacation money towards buying a new house this summer.


----------



## scottandtisha

Sent a PM for 10/28-11/11. Thanks so much!


----------



## KristinU

pedinurse3 said:


> I was not added to a list but need to retract my request.  We've decided to put our vacation money towards buying a new house this summer.



Congrats and happy house hunting!


----------



## Chelley00

Should be updated to here.


----------



## CindySwims

I sent a pm for bin#2, March 14-17, 2017.


----------



## supamaki

Sent a PM for March 5-11, looks like all bins are available!


----------



## jand1more

Sent a PM for Bin#1 from 11/24/17 to 12/2/17.  Thank you!


----------



## Chelley00

Should be all updated.  

If anyone could let me know the status of the bins recently I'd love to clean off the first post!


----------



## supamaki

CindySwims said:


> I sent a pm for bin#2, March 14-17, 2017.



Hi Cindy, you have the bin after me, can you PM me the name you want me to leave on the bin for you?


----------



## michelepa

I think this is such a great idea!  We are staying at WBC end of March/begining of April and I didn't think we'd need to reserve a bin until last night when talking to my teens about our Garden Grocer food list and my daughter kept insisting on waffle mix. Sent PM hoping to get teal bin


----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## FirstDown

Anyone know what's in the purple bin?


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## FirstDown

JuneChickie said:


> When we were there in Dec.  here are the things that should still be in there :
> 
> mickey waffle maker , bag of ponchos  (4 or 5 ) , kids puzzles , games, a marker ,
> kiddie water shoe ( only saw one ) ,  place mat , a shoe thing to hang on a door
> for odds an ends , There were other things but we didn't take everything out
> so maybe someone else can fill in the rest.
> 
> probably used up by now :
> shampoos , dishwashing det. washer det. dryer sheets
> aluminum foil  and a few other staples. light up bracelets



Thank you so much for the response!


----------



## supamaki

Just grabbed the teal bin and there was a bit of a mess from some vegetable oil. It spilled inside the bin and got all over some of the contents. I'll try and clean it up, but the oil did claim a few victims, namely the door hanging organizer and some foil. I have a replacement organizer that I brought so no worries there.


----------



## michelepa

supamaki said:


> Just grabbed the teal bin and there was a bit of a mess from some vegetable oil. It spilled inside the bin and got all over some of the contents. I'll try and clean it up, but the oil did claim a few victims, namely the door hanging organizer and some foil. I have a replacement organizer that I brought so no worries there.



Supamki did you happen to use the waffle maker since the oil spill?  I have the teal bin reserved in two weeks and one of the main reasons is to use the waffle maker.  Thank you and hope you are having a wonderful visit!


----------



## supamaki

michelepa said:


> Supamki did you happen to use the waffle maker since the oil spill?  I have the teal bin reserved in two weeks and one of the main reasons is to use the waffle maker.  Thank you and hope you are having a wonderful visit!



I haven't used it, but it's in fine shape and I put it in a plastic grocery bag to keep it safe.


----------



## michelepa

supamaki said:


> I haven't used it, but it's in fine shape and I put it in a plastic grocery bag to keep it safe.


Thank you so much ~that is very nice of you!


----------



## Fabnsab

Just picked up the purple bin! Teal one Ian there waiting too.


----------



## FirstDown

Fabnsab said:


> Just picked up the purple bin! Teal one Ian there waiting too.


Ooh, what's inside??


----------



## michelepa

CindySwims said:


> I sent a pm for bin#2, March 14-17, 2017.



Hi Cindy

When you finish with the teal bin can you write Michele on it?!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Fabnsab

FirstDown said:


> Ooh, what's inside??



Well, some
Mikes hard lemonade which may or may not be in there for the next people!

Waffle maker is there. Olive oil and cooking spray, ponchos, pool toy, toiletries, oatmeal, closet organizer, clothespins, cans of coke, extra dish soap and such.


----------



## CindySwims

michelepa said:


> Hi Cindy
> 
> When you finish with the teal bin can you write Michele on it?!  Thank you so much!!


Will do! I arrive tomorrow morning.


----------



## michelepa

CindySwims said:


> Will do! I arrive tomorrow morning.



Safe travels and have a great time!


----------



## Tink0106

Would like to have been 6/11-6/17. Don't have enough post to pm yet.


----------



## CindySwims

I have teal bin in hand.


----------



## Chelley00

Tink0106 said:


> Would like to have been 6/11-6/17. Don't have enough post to pm yet.



PM me when you have your post count up and I'll get you signed up.


----------



## Tink0106

Ok sounds good


----------



## Fabnsab

Remind me of food rules. I have a half full bag of basmati rice that has a zipper closure. Can I add that to the bin or nothing open at all?


----------



## Fabnsab

Just dropped off the purple bin! As always, it served us well. 

Chelley, I'll be pming dates for our next trip. Yes, I just booked lol


----------



## Nooks88

I'd like to reserve the teal bin for 11.11.17 to 11.17.17.  Newbie to the forum so can't send PM yet.  Thank you!


----------



## Chelley00

Nooks88 said:


> I'd like to reserve the teal bin for 11.11.17 to 11.17.17.  Newbie to the forum so can't send PM yet.  Thank you!



I can't add you until you can PM me the information listed in the first post.  Sorry


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## KristinU

JuneChickie said:


> Edited to add that I did hear from
> the person above me today ,
> 
> So , it's Mickeys waffles for us
> tomorrow  !!


----------



## pepperandchips

Purple bin is safe and sound. Thanks to the benefactor of our sunscreen! Will post or PM again when we drop it off.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## michelepa

JuneChickie said:


> I just want to let others know just in case anyone is allergic ,,
> 
> When we picked up the teal bin , inside there was a huge universal
> drinking mug with lid. Inside it there was a pink rain coat ( I think thats what it was) ,
> anyway ,, as soon as we popped the lid off the cup the smoke smell was pretty strong.
> So , we did not take it out because of this.
> 
> Just letting others know just in case.  I don't know if the item can be washed to help
> with that but worth a try.
> 
> I would also like to add , that when liquid items are placed in the bin , please
> either put them in sealable plastic bags or securely place upright in the center of the bin.
> in this one a conditioner was upside down and leaked out.  No damage was done and
> it was an easy clean up but not fun.
> 
> the mickey waffle iron was in excellent shape and fun to use
> 
> To whoever put the pirate ball in there :
> We had  a great time playing with this little ball. thank you for



Wasn't me we ended up not taking the bin only time I touched it was to cross off my name while bin sat on the shelf in bell services!


----------



## KristinU

Teal bin is in great shape.  We'll be adding some BBQ tools at the end of our stay.   PLENTY of coffee filters, aluminum foil, and hair conditioner, so teal folks - no need to pack or pick up those.  At the end of our week I'll try to do a more thorough inventory if I have time, but those are the biggies I noticed off the bat.

Editing to add...I haven't opened up the bucket that JuneChickie mentioned but I do know what she's talking about...any objections if I just chuck it to keep the bin neat and clean?  There are other ponchos in there as well, so it isn't like it is the only poncho...and if it smells like smoke, I doubt anyone would be using it for a refill.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## TwoMisfits

If there's ever anything ruined, you can always throw it away when you get the bin.  It's nice for someone to do an "inventory" check at least every year and just toss the broken, expired, "grody", or ruined things, so there's more room for new things.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## pepperandchips

Just wanted to say that all was good with purple when dropped off last Friday! We didn't actually take everything out of it, but enjoyed what we used. The bin was labelled with the next participant's information and dropped off safe and sound to bell services.


----------



## FirstDown

pepperandchips said:


> Just wanted to say that all was good with purple when dropped off last Friday! We didn't actually take everything out of it, but enjoyed what we used. The bin was labelled with the next participant's information and dropped off safe and sound to bell services.


Ooh, that's me!!!!!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## KristinU

OK, DH and I just got done pulling out the entire contents of the teal bin.  We wiped out the interior, organized the contents, and culled some of the contents that had seen better days.

Here's the current contents:

Coffee Filters (plenty! plenty!)
Coffee Pouches (7 Decaf and 3 Regular, I culled quite a few sad looking Decaf pouches...I don't think we need to add more for a while)
Splenda Packets (plenty here)
Non-Dairy Creamer Packets (plenty here as well)
Pouches of Sugar, Splenda, and Non-Dairy Creamer
Standard Size Salt and Pepper
Chicken Bullion Cubes
Pam Spray
Vegetable Oil Spray
Taco Shells and Sauce (no seasoning, though)
Tomato Sauce
Diced Tomatoes
Vienna Sausages
Spaghetti Sauce
Flour and Baking Powder
Microwave Popcorn
Ketchup, Mustard, and Honey Mustard packets
Clothespins
Universal Studios Refillable Mugs (2)
Epcot Popcorn Bucket
4 Adult Ponchos
Mickey Diecut Stickers
Bug Spray
Sunscreen Spray
Baby Wipes (a full pouch)
Disposable Coffee Cups (a full bag of 20)
Christmas Stockings, a Minnie Santa hat, and a Mickey ears headband
Assorted little toys - squirtgun, sheriff badges, mardi gras beads, water frisbee, beach ball
Shoe Organizer and Magnetic Hooks for the door
Mickey Waffle Maker
Mickey egg or pancake mold
Shampoo and Conditioner
Shave Gel
Air Freshener Spray (2)
BBQ Tools (flipper, tongs, and fork)
Aluminum Foil
Marker and Tape - it could use a refill of index cards, though!  One left...I will leave a notepad to carry it through until someone can refill the cards.
Dishwasher Pods (a few)
Laundry Pods (a few)


----------



## DisneyGal2017

I would like to reserve the teal bin from sept 26-oct 6.


----------



## Red Scathach

We just booked our first trip to Wyndham Bonnet Creek!  I would love to be able to book the Teal Bin for November 11th 2017 to November 17th 2017 if possible


----------



## AA.Appeldoorn

KristinU said:


> OK, DH and I just got done pulling out the entire contents of the teal bin.  We wiped out the interior, organized the contents, and culled some of the contents that had seen better days.
> 
> Here's the current contents:
> 
> Coffee Filters (plenty! plenty!)
> Coffee Pouches (7 Decaf and 3 Regular, I culled quite a few sad looking Decaf pouches...I don't think we need to add more for a while)
> Splenda Packets (plenty here)
> Non-Dairy Creamer Packets (plenty here as well)
> Pouches of Sugar, Splenda, and Non-Dairy Creamer
> Standard Size Salt and Pepper
> Chicken Bullion Cubes
> Pam Spray
> Vegetable Oil Spray
> Taco Shells and Sauce (no seasoning, though)
> Tomato Sauce
> Diced Tomatoes
> Vienna Sausages
> Spaghetti Sauce
> Flour and Baking Powder
> Microwave Popcorn
> Ketchup, Mustard, and Honey Mustard packets
> Clothespins
> Universal Studios Refillable Mugs (2)
> Epcot Popcorn Bucket
> 4 Adult Ponchos
> Mickey Diecut Stickers
> Bug Spray
> Sunscreen Spray
> Baby Wipes (a full pouch)
> Disposable Coffee Cups (a full bag of 20)
> Christmas Stockings, a Minnie Santa hat, and a Mickey ears headband
> Assorted little toys - squirtgun, sheriff badges, mardi gras beads, water frisbee, beach ball
> Shoe Organizer and Magnetic Hooks for the door
> Mickey Waffle Maker
> Mickey egg or pancake mold
> Shampoo and Conditioner
> Shave Gel
> Air Freshener Spray (2)
> BBQ Tools (flipper, tongs, and fork)
> Aluminum Foil
> Marker and Tape - it could use a refill of index cards, though!  One left...I will leave a notepad to carry it through until someone can refill the cards.
> Dishwasher Pods (a few)
> Laundry Pods (a few)



Thanks for the inventory list. It makes is so much easier to plan our grocery run!


----------



## StarCruiser

I'd like to sign up for the Teal Bin May 6-13.  Sent a PM.


----------



## VacationCindy

Hi!
We would love to sign up for a bin 8/3-8/9 2017.
Thank you!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## VacationCindy

I am unable to send a PM but can I please be added to the list for August 3-9 2017.  Thank you!


----------



## pepperandchips

JuneChickie said:


> Reposting this because my name is still showing  up. I sent the moderator a message
> 2 weeks ago.



I was following Shel's PTR and she posted there when her trip was cancelled for some serious family stuff that came up. I'm sure she'll be back to the boards to do updates when she has an opportunity.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## KristinU

pepperandchips said:


> I was following Shel's PTR and she posted there when her trip was cancelled for some serious family stuff that came up. I'm sure she'll be back to the boards to do updates when she has an opportunity.



I "liked" your post, but realized that might come off wrong...my like was more of an appreciation for you letting everyone know, Pepperandchips; and appreciation for giving Chelley the time she needs to focus on "real world" issues that I hope get better soon.


----------



## JuneChickie

..


----------



## VacationCindy

Can someone please tell me how to send a private message.  Is this the "start a conversation"  choice when I click on the users profile?

Thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

VacationCindy said:


> Can someone please tell me how to send a private message.  Is this the "start a conversation"  choice when I click on the users profile?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes ma'am!


----------



## VacationCindy

pepperandchips said:


> Yes ma'am!


Thank you.  After I posted my message I couldnt figure out how to send it!!!  That took some time but I figured it out (accidentally) and I was able to get my PM sent to reserve a bin.  Hopefully all is OK with Chelley.  We are super excited about our upcoming trip and the prospect of a "surprise bin".  Hopefully it will still be going through the summer so we can pay it forward for the next guests.


----------



## Chelley00

Red Scathach said:


> We just booked our first trip to Wyndham Bonnet Creek!  I would love to be able to book the Teal Bin for November 11th 2017 to November 17th 2017 if possible



Please refer to the first post and follow the PM instructions



pepperandchips said:


> I was following Shel's PTR and she posted there when her trip was cancelled for some serious family stuff that came up. I'm sure she'll be back to the boards to do updates when she has an opportunity.



Thank you for posting here! (I'm supposed to be at Magic Kingdom for my birthday today - sigh)



Apologies for not getting the list updated sooner.  I have to do it from my laptop and life has been too crazy to sit down and do it.  My mom was diagnosed with Stage 3C ovarian cancer and I'm her only child close by (and 3 hours away at that)  She had a massive surgery and then her bff and I took her on a little girls trip before she started chemo last week.  I'm juggling her care plans, paperwork, appointments along with 2 jobs, 4 kids and a husband.  I've made 9 trips up and back in the last 6 weeks.  

Now that chemo is started life is a little less up in the air for now and I should be back on track.  
Everything should be updated to here.  Thank you to those of you who have cleaned up the bins.


----------



## VacationCindy

Chelley00 said:


> Please refer to the first post and follow the PM instructions
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting here! (I'm supposed to be at Magic Kingdom for my birthday today - sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for not getting the list updated sooner.  I have to do it from my laptop and life has been too crazy to sit down and do it.  My mom was diagnosed with Stage 3C ovarian cancer and I'm her only child close by (and 3 hours away at that)  She had a massive surgery and then her bff and I took her on a little girls trip before she started chemo last week.  I'm juggling her care plans, paperwork, appointments along with 2 jobs, 4 kids and a husband.  I've made 9 trips up and back in the last 6 weeks.
> 
> Now that chemo is started life is a little less up in the air for now and I should be back on track.
> Everything should be updated to here.  Thank you to those of you who have cleaned up the bins.


Thank you for all you do and thank you for signing us up for a bin this summer!  I hope life can settle down for you a bit, sounds like you have a lot going on. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## pepperandchips

Chelley00 said:


> Apologies for not getting the list updated sooner. I have to do it from my laptop and life has been too crazy to sit down and do it. My mom was diagnosed with Stage 3C ovarian cancer and I'm her only child close by (and 3 hours away at that) She had a massive surgery and then her bff and I took her on a little girls trip before she started chemo last week. I'm juggling her care plans, paperwork, appointments along with 2 jobs, 4 kids and a husband. I've made 9 trips up and back in the last 6 weeks.
> 
> Now that chemo is started life is a little less up in the air for now and I should be back on track.





I didn't want to overshare your business but figured it was okay to mention you were going through some tough stuff since you put it in your PTR. Let us know if your Dis fam can do anything for you during this time. Thinking of you and your mom.


----------



## katallo

So sorry Chelley. hope things go well.  Purple box is doing great.  I thought I would inventory.
Waffle iron
Coffee filters
Muffin tins
Clorox wipes
3 bottles of water
Clothes pins
Mickey and Minnie placemats
OFF
Mousse
Ponchos
Children's water shoes
Dawn
coffee and pods
Glade spray
Glo sticks
Lysol cleaning spray
Wine charms
Fun cards
Pink Happy Birthday banner
Two small puzzles
Italian dressing
Candles
Q tips
Laundry detergent
I'll be adding things when we check out

Just a reminder.  If possible put opened items in zip lock bags.  dawn leaked


----------



## michelepa

Chelley00 said:


> Please refer to the first post and follow the PM instructions
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting here! (I'm supposed to be at Magic Kingdom for my birthday today - sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for not getting the list updated sooner.  I have to do it from my laptop and life has been too crazy to sit down and do it.  My mom was diagnosed with Stage 3C ovarian cancer and I'm her only child close by (and 3 hours away at that)  She had a massive surgery and then her bff and I took her on a little girls trip before she started chemo last week.  I'm juggling her care plans, paperwork, appointments along with 2 jobs, 4 kids and a husband.  I've made 9 trips up and back in the last 6 weeks.
> 
> Now that chemo is started life is a little less up in the air for now and I should be back on track.
> Everything should be updated to here.  Thank you to those of you who have cleaned up the bins.



Our prayers are with you and your family as you work through this time


----------



## SWofDisorder

If we get our booking it will be Sept 29 to Oct 6th and we would love a bin and have lots to donate back.  Sending a PM


----------



## AA.Appeldoorn

Thanks so much everyone for contributing to the pay it forward bins! We had a great time at WBC and the bin was a fantastic added touch. 

Can't wait for our next stay!


----------



## katallo

Purple bin is in great shape and waiting for NHLFAN.


----------



## NHLFAN

katallo said:


> Purple bin is in great shape and waiting for NHLFAN.



Thank You Katallo !


----------



## mirvia

Hi I would like to sign up for a bin. I will be at BC August 13-22, 2017.


----------



## NHLFAN

mirvia said:


> Hi I would like to sign up for a bin. I will be at BC August 13-22, 2017.



Hi mirvia,
Bin #1 Purple is available during that time period so I will send you a private message to confirm.

Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

The list should be updated to here!


----------



## kittercats85

I am going to try sending the PM (as I believe I have 10 posts), but if it doesn't work I would like to post to sign up for the Purple bin from 8/27-9/2.. Thank you!


----------



## NHLFAN

Purple bin was dropped back off this morning and is awaiting Mirvia to pick it up on August 13.

Have Fun!


----------



## Mykal Bent

NHLFAN said:


> Purple bin was dropped back off this morning and is awaiting Mirvia to pick it up on August 13.
> 
> Have Fun!


Curious if there is still a decent muffin tin in the purple bin?


----------



## NHLFAN

Mykal Bent said:


> Curious if there is still a decent muffin tin in the purple bin?


We don't recall seeing a muffin tin the the purple bin.


----------



## kittercats85

I am wondering if my PM was ever received.. I have not heard anything in regards to my message the other week. (Maybe I didn't PM correctly, totally possible) Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

Should be updated to here!


----------



## Chelley00

If anyone can update me on the teal bin that would be great.  I haven't heard anything since April


----------



## NHLFAN

Chelley00 said:


> If anyone can update me on the teal bin that would be great.  I haven't heard anything since April



Not sure if this helps but I saw it sitting on the shelf when we picked up the Purple bin on 7/3 .   They did make a comment when we picked up ours about how long the bins have been sitting there....


----------



## VacationCindy

Chelley00 said:


> If anyone can update me on the teal bin that would be great.  I haven't heard anything since April


I am to pick up the teal bin on 8/3.  I will provide an update once I get it


----------



## VacationCindy

NHLFAN said:


> Not sure if this helps but I saw it sitting on the shelf when we picked up the Purple bin on 7/3 .   They did make a comment when we picked up ours about how long the bins have been sitting there....


Can you tell me where you saw the teal bin?  I pick it up on 8/3 but wasn't sure where to get it from.
Thank you.


----------



## NHLFAN

VacationCindy said:


> Can you tell me where you saw the teal bin?  I pick it up on 8/3 but wasn't sure where to get it from.
> Thank you.



Based on the Schedule on Page 1 , looks like @lizbaby007 should have dropped it back off yesterday with Bell Services in the Main Bld where you check-in at. When I saw it the week before last, the Teal bin was sitting on the shelf in the Bell Services room.

2017 Bin #2 Teal
04/07 - 04/15 KristinU
04/15 - 04/22 ribbit1019
04/27 - 05/06 AA.Appledoorn
05/06 - 05/12 BHartley
05/22 - 05/26 lizbaby007
*07/09 - 07/12 lizbaby007
08/03 - 08/09 VacationCindy*
08/18 - 09/01 klk77
09/13 - 09/23 Mykal Bent
10/28 - 11/11 scottandtisha
11/11 - 11/17 Red Scathach
12/02 - 12/09 StarCruiser
11/17 - 11/25 achang2001
12/31 - 01/07 klk77


----------



## AJFireman

Good Evening..Still on probation from posting .. getting there though.  I would like to reserve the Purple pin from 8/22 to 8/28 for my stay.. I wish I knew about this my last stay in April.  I threw a lot of stuff away.


----------



## etoiles

Could I book the purple bin from 12/7-12/16? I loved this thread years ago when I went last.


----------



## Peggy5555

I am uncertain about the post count.  I've posted on the DIS board site, but not sure I have 10 post on this forum?  We stayed at Bonnet Creek 5 years ago and absolutely loved it.  We didn't get a bin that time, and sure wished we had.  We had a lot of leftover items with nothing to do with them.  We will be arriving Oct 7th and checking out on the 14th.  I would love love a bin. Would like to know what's in them now, so that if I get to use one, I'll be sure and get some needed items to leave in there.

I just reviewed what was in the teal and purple bins.  If we can use one, I'd love the Teal as it said it had a mickey mouse waffle maker and we will have our 2 and 12 year old granddaughters with us.  What a wonderful treat for them in the morning!


----------



## KristinU

Peggy5555 said:


> I am uncertain about the post count.  I've posted on the DIS board site, but not sure I have 10 post on this forum?  We stayed at Bonnet Creek 5 years ago and absolutely loved it.  We didn't get a bin that time, and sure wished we had.  We had a lot of leftover items with nothing to do with them.  We will be arriving Oct 7th and checking out on the 14th.  I would love love a bin. Would like to know what's in them now, so that if I get to use one, I'll be sure and get some needed items to leave in there.
> 
> I just reviewed what was in the teal and purple bins.  If we can use one, I'd love the Teal as it said it had a mickey mouse waffle maker and we will have our 2 and 12 year old granddaughters with us.  What a wonderful treat for them in the morning!



Both bins should have Mickey waffle makers, so you don't need to worry about that...but maybe we can get someone to confirm that they're there in both teal and purple.  I don't know that a lot of people have a whole lot of time to do a full inventory and post it during their trips.  I hear you, though, it would be nice to know the status of laundry and dish detergent, sunscreen, etc. if you are doing a grocery stop before getting a bin, but I know that's not terribly feasible for everyone. 

The required post count is total on the DIS, so you should be good.  Just click on Chelley's name and click "start a conversation" and give her all of the requested info listed in the first post on this thread (real name, dates, phone number, etc.)


----------



## AJFireman

I currently have the purple bin.. will try to do a full inventory later but like they said vacation time.  It does have a mickey waffle maker. maybe about a weeks worth of laundry and dishwasher detergents at one a day.  No Suncreen.  Miscellaneous toys and puzzles A heating pad.  Some seasonings.  Lysol cleaner spray.  couple kids ponchos. 2 six pack cupcake tins with papers.  Lots and lots of coffee filters with some packs of coffee from wyndham.  Plus whatever I have left to add.


----------



## Peggy5555

KristinU said:


> Both bins should have Mickey waffle makers, so you don't need to worry about that...but maybe we can get someone to confirm that they're there in both teal and purple.  I don't know that a lot of people have a whole lot of time to do a full inventory and post it during their trips.  I hear you, though, it would be nice to know the status of laundry and dish detergent, sunscreen, etc. if you are doing a grocery stop before getting a bin, but I know that's not terribly feasible for everyone.
> 
> The required post count is total on the DIS, so you should be good.  Just click on Chelley's name and click "start a conversation" and give her all of the requested info listed in the first post on this thread (real name, dates, phone number, etc.)


Thank you !!


----------



## Chelley00

The list should be updated to here.

And don't worry about doing an inventory!  It's vacation.  And this way it's a surprise when you open it!


----------



## AJFireman

Thank you for letting me be a part of this.  Purple Bin is safely back with the Bell Desk.


----------



## etoiles

etoiles said:


> Could I book the purple bin from 12/7-12/16? I loved this thread years ago when I went last.



My dates changed and I see the teal bin is available during my new dates. Could I please book it from 11/30-12/9?

Thanks!


----------



## KristinU

etoiles said:


> My dates changed and I see the teal bin is available during my new dates. Could I please book it from 11/30-12/9?
> 
> Thanks!



You'll want to PM Chelley00 to get it reserved.



Chelley00 said:


> Help your fellow DISers and PAY IT FORWARD!!!
> 
> 
> THIS IS BIN YOU PICK UP AND USE DURING YOUR STAY AND RETURN AT THE END.  IF YOU HAVE NO PLANS TO RETURN IT OR WON'T HAVE TIME TO RETURN IT, *DO NOT SIGN UP*.  TOO MANY BINS ARE GOING MISSING!!!!
> 
> Please read this *entire* first post for specifics on how the pay it forward works
> 
> Step #1 Check the dates below and if your time frame is available, please send me a PM with your dates, real life name  and a cell phone number to sign up for the bin.  Bins will be assigned based on the order the PM was received.   I will only use your DIS name on the post here for privacy, but would like to keep track of names and numbers in case there is a problem.
> 
> If your post count is less than 10, post here to reserve a bin and then we can get the PM info once you have enough posts.
> 
> Step #2  Once you are assigned a bin, please send a PM with your name and cell phone number to the people both before and after you on the list.
> 
> Step #3  Upon check in at WBC, pick up your bin from Bell Services outside the main building.
> 
> Step #4  Enjoy the items in the bin throughout your stay.
> 
> Step #5  When you are ready to leave, add any unused non-perishable items you have to the bin.  *DO NOT PUT OPEN ITEMS IN THE BIN!*
> 
> Step #5  Attach the name and arrival date of the person who has the bin after you
> 
> Step #6  Drop off the bin back to Bell Services at the *MAIN BUILDING* before you leave WBC.  Please do not drop off the bin at Bldg 6.


----------



## etoiles

KristinU said:


> You'll want to PM Chelley00 to get it reserved.



Thanks! I've done this before but somehow forgot that step.


----------



## Chris E.

I'd like to reserve Bin #2 from 10/17-10/23. I don't have enough posts yet so can't send a PM. Will try to get my numbers up there so I can soon.


----------



## staceywj

We'll be there from October 4-8 and would love to have a bin if one is available. I'm also sending you a PM.


----------



## Willow1213

Sent. pM, wondering if it’s possible to get the teal bin for Wed-Sat this week. I know it’s short notice, but it looks like it’s available. Thanks,


----------



## LizaBelle00

Sent PM for Bin #2 Teal 10/14-21. Hopefully it went through and it works out.  

Huge THANK YOU to Chelley00 for coordinating & maintaining this!!


----------



## Chelley00

Willow1213 said:


> Sent. pM, wondering if it’s possible to get the teal bin for Wed-Sat this week. I know it’s short notice, but it looks like it’s available. Thanks,



I didn't get a PM from you?


----------



## Willow1213

Chelley00 said:


> I didn't get a PM from you?


Sent again. Private messages look much different, I guess after a board update? I don’t remember them being called “conversations” before.


----------



## Enorto1

This will be the first time I’m reserving a bin. Does the teal bin have a keurig? Might add one if it doesn’t. 

Is there a list of things that are always included in the bins?


----------



## disney*mom*82

We just got booked at Bonnet Creek for a medical conference we will be attending for our twin boys! If there is a bin available for 10/14-10/21 I would love to sign up! We always have lots of extras we dont want to bring back home and its always fun to see whats left behind.


----------



## AJFireman

Enorto1 said:


> This will be the first time I’m reserving a bin. Does the teal bin have a keurig? Might add one if it doesn’t.
> 
> Is there a list of things that are always included in the bins?



That would be a great idea for a Keurig.  I am not sure if you are aware their is a coffee maker with coffee supplies already furnished in the room.

I put a little list of the major items in the purple bin on my last vacation in August but sometimes hard to do when your having so much fun on vacation.  I believe the only constant item in both bins is a Mickey waffle maker.


----------



## Peggy5555

Enorto1 said:


> This will be the first time I’m reserving a bin. Does the teal bin have a keurig? Might add one if it doesn’t.
> 
> Is there a list of things that are always included in the bins?


I have sent you a pm, to give you my information as we will be picking up the bin after you.


----------



## Peggy5555

Enorto1 said:


> This will be the first time I’m reserving a bin. Does the teal bin have a keurig? Might add one if it doesn’t.
> 
> Is there a list of things that are always included in the bins?


I will be picking up the bin on Saturday.  Can you give me a update as to the contents?


----------



## Enorto1

Peggy5555 said:


> I will be picking up the bin on Saturday.  Can you give me a update as to the contents?



Hey Peggy. We never ended up picking it up. We’ve pretty much only been sleeping at the resort and not eating. We never even went to the grocery store.


----------



## TeaInNeverland

Just sent a PM request for the Teal Bin for 1/7/18 to 1/11/18!


----------



## Peggy5555

Enorto1 said:


> Hey Peggy. We never ended up picking it up. We’ve pretty much only been sleeping at the resort and not eating. We never even went to the grocery store.


Ok, thanks!  Hope your vacation has been great!


----------



## Chelley00

Just a heads up that I am on vacation until October 16th.  (taking my mom to Disney Hilton Head to celebrate the end of 18 very grueling chemo treatments!!!)

If you PM to sign up for a bin I won't be able to add you to the list until after the 16th.


----------



## Chelley00

Special thanks to Cammie810 who will be doing some bin maintenance this month while she's there and relabeling both bins and checking things over for us!


----------



## KristinU

Chelley00 said:


> Just a heads up that I am on vacation until October 16th.  (taking my mom to Disney Hilton Head to celebrate the end of 18 very grueling chemo treatments!!!)



Have a wonderful time!  You both deserve a relaxing celebration!!!


----------



## pepperandchips

Chelley00 said:


> Just a heads up that I am on vacation until October 16th.  (taking my mom to Disney Hilton Head to celebrate the end of 18 very grueling chemo treatments!!!)
> 
> If you PM to sign up for a bin I won't be able to add you to the list until after the 16th.



Great celebration! Hope you enjoy your getaway. Pop in and update us on the kids sometime


----------



## Peggy5555

TEAL BIN INVENTORY 10/13/2017

6 adult size ponchos
2 magnet hooks with a hanging organizer
BBQ Tools
Mickey Mouse waffle maker
Mickey Mouse cookie cutter or can use with eggs
2 Universal cups with lids (these are last years)
Baby Float
child float ring
5 new toothbrushes in a package (was 6)
Tissues
Mosquito Spray and Mosquito Wipes
Hair conditioner
Baggie of misc bathroom products such as soap, conditioner, etc
Misc kids toys in a baggie and Mickey stickers etc
3 xmas stockings and 1 xmas Minnie hat
Child cups with tops and straws
2 -- AA batteries
2 clorox to go packets (disinfection wipes)
3 pks popcorn
6 pks laundry detergent
Ice Mold for bottle drinks
Large dish drying mat
Coffee filters (plenty)
Decaf Coffee packs for coffee maker
Sugar, sweetener and creamer packets
Large can baked beans
can of Vienna sausages
can of diced tomatoes
can of cut green beans
ranch dressing packet
Rice A Roni box
baking powder
1/2 small bag of flour
several Salt/pepper shakers


----------



## achang2001

Thanks Peggy! I'll have the teal bin over Thanksgiving. I'm sure I'll be adding to it! Does the bin need more notecards/tape?


----------



## Peggy5555

achang2001 said:


> Thanks Peggy! I'll have the teal bin over Thanksgiving. I'm sure I'll be adding to it! Does the bin need more notecards/tape?


Yes, it needs cards and tape.  I had enough for my next person though.


----------



## Peggy5555

We really enjoyed using the teal bin and it helped us a great deal on things we forgot.  This was such a wonderful idea ! We loved the mickey mouse pancake maker.  it was extremely easy to use and the pancakes came out perfect!!


----------



## Peggy5555

We loved the mickey mouse pancake maker I had to order one after I arrived home for the grandkids when they visit !


----------



## KristinU

Anyone know how the purple bin is doing on the labeling stuff?  (index cards, sharpie, tape)  I can pick some up to replenish if needed.


----------



## owill

Purple bin has no labeling stuff.


----------



## freecia

Hi Chelly, sent you a pm/convo for a bin reservation request for Dec 9 - 14, 2017

Purple bin, please?  

@KristinU - Would you check if the bin could use a refill on laundry detergent, dish soap, or dishwasher detergent?


----------



## Chelley00

Thanks to everyone for updating the bins and keeping them cleaned out.  

Please remember that even though someone might post an inventory, something may get used/break before you get there to pick up the bin.


----------



## KristinU

owill said:


> Purple bin has no labeling stuff.



Great, thanks for posting.  I'll be sure to pack some.



freecia said:


> @KristinU - Would you check if the bin could use a refill on laundry detergent, dish soap, or dishwasher detergent?



Sure, I'll post once I have it.  Like Chelley said, there's no guarantee on what will be in there by the time you have it, but I'll certainly post what's there 

I'll probably pack along a bunch of laundry pods to share.   Turns out that pods aren't working too great in my front loader machine at home and I have a couple of different brands I bought before realizing it was the pod method and not the product itself (they work great when I pop them and put them in the liquid drawer....but that kind of defeats the purpose, LOL) . Anyway, I have a bunch to share and pass along, so I will bring them if I have room in my checked bag.


----------



## woolf5150

I Would like to sign up for Bin#2 teal for 11-25 thru 12-1.   This is such an awesome idea as we always have extras left over and I love being able to pay it forward!! Conversation sent


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Just sent you a PM for bin in December.


----------



## scottandtisha

Teal bin has several laundry pods and dish detergent pods now.


----------



## Chelley00

The lists should be updated to here.  

Thanks to everyone staying on top of the bins, keeping them cleaned and restocked.  There for awhile bins were going missing or were messy when people picked them up and it's great that I don't have to worry about them!


----------



## KristinU

Purple is accounted for and waiting for Carla1183.  Laundry pods are stocked and I believe Carla1183 is planning on adding some dish detergent.  Plenty of coffee filters, some snacks and treats, some ziploc bags, sunscreen, bug spray, waffle maker, a few toys and bubbles, some rain ponchos, some grill tools, shave cream, air freshener spray, hair spray and mousse, and more that I'm not remembering right now


----------



## Red Scathach

The Teal bin has been picked up. It was MIA for a few hours but Bell Services found it and brought it up to us. So far loving Bonnet Creek!


----------



## scottandtisha

Red Scathach said:


> The Teal bin has been picked up. It was MIA for a few hours but Bell Services found it and brought it up to us. So far loving Bonnet Creek!


Not sure how that happened. I saw them take it back when I dropped it off this morning.


----------



## Red Scathach

I am thinking the first guy we talked to must have been new maybe, when my husbeast checked later in the afternoon with bell services they found it A OK and even sent it up to us. Love the waffle iron, Micky waffles today!


----------



## Carla1183

KristinU said:


> Purple is accounted for and waiting for Carla1183.  Laundry pods are stocked and I believe Carla1183 is planning on adding some dish detergent.  Plenty of coffee filters, some snacks and treats, some ziploc bags, sunscreen, bug spray, waffle maker, a few toys and bubbles, some rain ponchos, some grill tools, shave cream, air freshener spray, hair spray and mousse, and more that I'm not remembering right now


Dishwasher pods purchased and packed!  Random, and I'm guessing no since it would be an open perishable - but there's not any cooking oil in there is there? I want to add like 1-2 tbs to make waffles but dont want to add a whole bottle to our grocery delivery. I may even try to pack a little bit of coconut oil to use haha!


----------



## pepperandchips

Red Scathach said:


> I am thinking the first guy we talked to must have been new maybe, when my husbeast checked later in the afternoon with bell services they found it A OK and even sent it up to us. Love the waffle iron, Micky waffles today!


"Husbeast" has to be the best autocorrect I've ever seen


----------



## KristinU

Carla1183 said:


> Dishwasher pods purchased and packed!  Random, and I'm guessing no since it would be an open perishable - but there's not any cooking oil in there is there? I want to add like 1-2 tbs to make waffles but dont want to add a whole bottle to our grocery delivery. I may even try to pack a little bit of coconut oil to use haha!



There WAS, but confession...I had packed the bin up and dropped it with bell services then realized that I missed one cabinet when clearing out the kitchen - the oil was in that cabinet, doh!  I didn't have time to cicle back with bell services at that point.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Carla1183

No worries!! I put a few tbs triple ziploced in with the waffle mix. Airport security may be like what the heck?? Haha! 


KristinU said:


> There WAS, but confession...I had packed the bin up and dropped it with bell services then realized that I missed one cabinet when clearing out the kitchen - the oil was in that cabinet, doh!  I didn't have time to cicle back with bell services at that point.  Sorry about that!


----------



## cammie810

I have to say there wasnt a whole lot I had to do!!  The teal bin was in GREAT shape!  Packed full of useful and fun treasures for people to use!  Nothing was gross or expired!!  And the instructions were still in perfect shape too!!


----------



## achang2001

cammie810 said:


> I have to say there wasnt a whole lot I had to do!!  The teal bin was in GREAT shape!  Packed full of useful and fun treasures for people to use!  Nothing was gross or expired!!  And the instructions were still in perfect shape too!!



We’ll be getting the teal bin this week. We will be cooking a few meals and I suspect we’ll have some oil leftover. I’ll label it with the date so if it doesn’t get used up rapidly, it can get discarded.


----------



## Red Scathach

Teal bin has been dropped off at Bell Service. The waffle maker was great! We added some micro popcorn, coffee, box of stevia packets, cocoa, and unused packet of wet toilet paper. Bonnet Creek was amazing! Totally planing on staying again.


----------



## Carla1183

Purple bin inventory - everything looked great!
Bag with cards/tape/sharpie
Mickey Waffle Iron
Paper Towels
Bag of sample toiletries
Dishwasher pacs
Bag of laundry detergent pacs
Bag of misc snacks (tortilla chips, oreos, single serve packs of a few things)
Plenty of coffee filters, creamer, sugar, etc.
Full bottles of sunscreen, bug spray, sanitizer, hand soap, baby oil, mousse, shaaivng cream
Bag of random condiment packets
Mickey Placemats
Box of sealed club crackers
Water Squirter toy
Ponchos
Water Shoes for child
Air freshener spray
Ziploc bags
Microwave popcorn
2 Hard plastic cups for kids
One beer and one small box of wine 
Grill tools
Big bag of misc candy
2 glow necklaces
cupcake liners, muffin tins
1 can soup
2 wire baskets
60 piece state puzzle
Bambi golden book
1 blow up float ring
A few disposable coffee cups with lids
1 pack of 4 take n toss straw cups for kids (we took smoothies with us to the park for to-go breakfasts! yay for blender in the room!)

I think that's it! Thank you thank you thank you to everyone for maintaining this! It was such a bonus for us, called bell services and they brought it right to the room!


----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## Chelley00

Ugh, you guys and gals.  Hearing how well the bins are going and that everyone is cleaning the out makes my heart so happy!!!!


----------



## Carla1183

Chelley00 said:


> Ugh, you guys and gals.  Hearing how well the bins are going and that everyone is cleaning the out makes my heart so happy!!!!



Can't thank you enough for taking so much time to organize and maintain it!


----------



## KristinU

Carla1183 said:


> Can't thank you enough for taking so much time to organize and maintain it!


Yes, totally, this!  Thank you Chelley!  And thank you to everyone for participating and making this such a great ongoing thing!


----------



## MrO

Any chance I can sign up for the purple bin for January 19th to the 27th? I will send a pm once I get my 10 posts. Thanks!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I have sent @Chelley00 a message and wanted to put it here, as well, we will* NOT* be picking up the bin on the 10th.


----------



## Brttnys

I was wondering if we could possibly have either bin for February 2-9.  I'm a long time lurker, new to having an account and posting.


----------



## jand1more

JuneChickie said:


> Sent you a message to have the purple  bin from Dec 3 to Dec 9 ,,
> 
> thanks


Hi, are you going to pick up the WBC pay it forward bin #1 (purple)?  Can you please give me your name and phone number so I can leave it tonight at Bell Services?


----------



## jand1more

Purple bin is all ready for drop off at Bell Services for Enorto1.  We added aluminium foil, some mini boxes of cereal, tea bags, some hot chocolate envelopes and a large box of glow bracelets/necklaces.  We did consume  the beer though, LOL.  Many thanks to everyone who had the bin before.  It was so helpful!


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## Enorto1

JuneChickie said:


> I sent you a message with my name to put on the bin.
> thanks ,,
> 
> yes we are checking in , in the morning ,, YEY  ,, so excited



You got the teal bin. Check the list on the first post.


----------



## freecia

Is the teal bin double booked Dec 2 - 9, 2017?  It is already the 2nd, so if StarCruiser picked it up today, JuneChickie is without a bin?

*12/02 - 12/09 StarCruiser*
11/17 - 11/25 achang2001
11/25 - 12/01 woolf5150
*12/03 - 12/09 JuneChickie*

Looking forward to our stay!


----------



## jand1more

I apologize to everyone for creating and possibly adding to the bin confusion.  I did pm JuneChickie at 5am on 12/2 to let her know the purple bin was going to Enorto1 next per the first post.  I hope this gets sorted out.


----------



## JuneChickie

~


----------



## jand1more

Glad to hear you are enjoying WBC.  Have a great time at the party!


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## jand1more

Yes it was our favorite too.  My kids spent hours floating around the lazy river.  Sorry to hear it’s out of commission for 3 weeks.  Is your Xmas party at WBC or Disney?  We went to the MVMCP at Magic Kingdom last Sunday and had a great time.


----------



## jand1more

Never mind.  You answered my question.  Have a splendid time!!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Chelley00

freecia said:


> Is the teal bin double booked Dec 2 - 9, 2017?  It is already the 2nd, so if StarCruiser picked it up today, JuneChickie is without a bin?
> 
> *12/02 - 12/09 StarCruiser*
> 11/17 - 11/25 achang2001
> 11/25 - 12/01 woolf5150
> *12/03 - 12/09 JuneChickie*
> 
> Looking forward to our stay!




This was totally my fault!!  Because I stuck StarCruiser out of date order, when JuneChickie reserved on I looked through the dates and thought it was available since I didn't see it reserved under the date!!!


----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## StarCruiser

JuneChickie said:


> It’s still messed up —-
> 
> please take me off of the  teal bin all together ,
> someone named Ben M has it from Dec 2nd on .
> I DoNot have the teal bin.——
> Bell services would not give it to me since it already  had someone else’s name on it and the date .
> And I really am glad to know
> they don’t give our luggage to the wrong people and do pay attention to the tags .  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please put me on the Purple bin
> from Dec 17 to Dec 24 .
> Looking forward to the purple bin
> 
> Thank you for doing this , I can understand where sometimes it gets confusing


This is Ben.   I stopped by on Saturday to pick it up but the guy there seemed confused and couldn't find it.   Haven't been back to get it.  Good to know that someone found it.  I PM'd Freecia that it'll be marked for me. 

Thanks.


----------



## klk77

hate to do this, but I (klk77) have to back out if my bin, as our reservation fell through.

So December 31 to January 7 is now available for the teal bin.  Sorry for the late notice.

2017 Bin #2 Teal

11/11  - 11/17 Red Scathach
11/17 - 11/25 achang2001
12/02 - 12/09 StarCruiser
12/9 - 12/14 freecia
12/31 - 01/07 klk77
04/15 - 04/22 chekhovgirl
04/28 - 05/05 GoldenAfternoon


----------



## Enorto1

zebrastreyepz said:


> I have sent @Chelley00 a message and wanted to put it here, as well, we will* NOT* be picking up the bin on the 10th.




Whose name do I put on the Purple bin?


----------



## freecia

We found the teal bin.  The next guest doesn't pick up until April according to post 1.  Same question as Enorto1 - Whose name do I put on the Teal bin?

Also, for future reference, Bell Services keeps the perishables/local delivery while Prime Pantry (not same day Prime Now) is stored by the front desk as shipping & receiving takes care of UPS/Fedex.


----------



## KristinU

freecia said:


> Also, for future reference, Bell Services keeps the perishables/local delivery while Prime Pantry (not same day Prime Now) is stored by the front desk as shipping & receiving takes care of UPS/Fedex.



Great info to know, thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

When we have a long gap in the bin and someone signs up in between, I try and remember to give them the name of the person who would have their name on the bin and their check in date.  Usually Bell Services is okay with it as long as you get someone who has been there awhile and knows the bins are rotated.


----------



## pmanko

2017 Bin #2 Teal

11/11 - 11/17 Red Scathach
11/17 - 11/25 achang2001
12/02 - 12/09 StarCruiser
12/9 - 12/14 freecia
12/31 - 01/07 klk77
04/15 - 04/22 chekhovgirl
04/28 - 05/05 GoldenAfternoon




Am I able to hop in the middle of Bin #2?    We are checking in 12/16 and check out 12/23.  Thanks!


----------



## freecia

@pmanko - The teal bin is available for your dates. We labelled the bin for chekhovgirl and dropped it off with Bell Services today. klk77's reservation fell through.

Thanks for sharing the bin with us!  It was fun seeing what was in there and we enjoyed the Christmas stockings.  We added a few laundry delicates bags, small laundry dryer rack, sponges, hand soap, few snack packets of almonds, and a couple surplus bottles of water.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

Carla1183 said:


> Purple bin inventory - everything looked great!
> 
> *60 piece state puzzle*



I’ve got to know if this is a typo. If not, what are the extra 10 pieces on a state puzzle?


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

I PMed asking to reserve the purple bin for Jan 30 through Feb 6. Hope it’s still available!

This is awesome. I really appreciate you doing this. I’m excited to check it out and leave som goodies behind.


----------



## Carla1183

Aflyingbuttress said:


> I’ve got to know if this is a typo. If not, what are the extra 10 pieces on a state puzzle?



 I can't remember now! I don't think each piece was a state, it was just a regular jigsaw cut puzzle where the final picture is a map of the US. That's hilarious though!!


----------



## pmanko

Thanks, Feecia!  So I just pick up the bin from the bell person and then drop it back off?


----------



## freecia

@pmanko - Yes, request the teal bin and label it for the next guest as per post #1 before dropping off.  I'll send you a few pictures of the bin in case they can't find it.  Some of the bell services people know them as the "Pay it Forward Bins".


----------



## pmanko

unrelated question - are there towels at the pool??  or should we bring our own!  (sorry, I know this is for the bin stuff only)


----------



## Carla1183

pmanko said:


> unrelated question - are there towels at the pool??  or should we bring our own!  (sorry, I know this is for the bin stuff only)


You have to go get them from one of the towel huts or the activity center but they provide them.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

I sent a PM to Chelley on Thursday for the purple bin but haven’t heard back yet. It’s no rush but I wanted to make sure, did I send the message to the right person?


----------



## klk77

Long story, but I think that I've managed to get a reservation after all at BC (December 31 to January 7).  I asked Chelley to pull me off the list, which she did, and am not not sure I can get back on.  The bin has been labelled for the guest picking up in April (chekhovgirl).  Any chance I'll be able to grab it now that it's labelled for another?

Sorry to be such a pain!


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

How often is this updated? I haven't been able to get in the list. Wondering if I'm missing a step or if it's only checked occasionally?


----------



## katallo

Every week or so.  All you have to do is message Chelley.  It looks as if someone might be working on it now.


----------



## KristinU

Remember that this is a goodness-of-her-heart thing that Chelley maintains...she has a family and a life going on, especially at this time of year.  I'm sure she will update when she has a chance


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

KristinU said:


> Remember that this is a goodness-of-her-heart thing that Chelley maintains...she has a family and a life going on, especially at this time of year.  I'm sure she will update when she has a chance



I totally get that. I’m not upset about it. I was just curious what to expect is all. I didn’t want to miss an important step.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

katallo said:


> Every week or so.  All you have to do is message Chelley.  It looks as if someone might be working on it now.



Thanks. I did message her. I was just making sure I wasn’t missing something.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

I apologize if I came off rudely. Not at all my intention.


----------



## KristinU

No worries, you didn't come off rudely Aflyingbuttress, and hopefully I didn't either!


----------



## katallo

No worries


----------



## Chelley00

Thank you everyone.  The list should be updated.  I have a 2 jobs, 4 kids, a parent with cancer and spent 3 weeks in December ill with pancreatitis so I apologize if I missed anyone.  I get the notification emails but can't update the list easily from my phone so I have to wait until I'm on my laptop which was almost impossible last month!


----------



## KristinU

Hugs @Chelley00 !!!


----------



## disguy11

Would like to reserve either bin 3/3 to 3/10/18.  Need to get my message count up, have long been just a viewer.  Thanks!


----------



## disguy11

Thanks!


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

Chelley00 said:


> Thank you everyone.  The list should be updated.  I have a 2 jobs, 4 kids, a parent with cancer and spent 3 weeks in December ill with pancreatitis so I apologize if I missed anyone.  I get the notification emails but can't update the list easily from my phone so I have to wait until I'm on my laptop which was almost impossible last month!



I’m sorry, I wasn’t meaning to be impatient. I just wasn’t sure if I missed a step. I totally understand. I really appreciate that you do this. 

And I really do understand. I cared for two grandparents with terminal cancer and my husband is a two time stage IV cancer survivor. Wishing your family well!


----------



## drmark50

Chelley00 said:


> Thank you everyone.  The list should be updated.  I have a 2 jobs, 4 kids, a parent with cancer and spent 3 weeks in December ill with pancreatitis so I apologize if I missed anyone.  I get the notification emails but can't update the list easily from my phone so I have to wait until I'm on my laptop which was almost impossible last month!



Thanks for doing this!

I would like to reserve any bin for 11/9/18 - 11/18/18.  Thanks!


----------



## achang2001

Hi,
I was hoping to reserve the Purple Bin 11/17-24, 2018 if available. Thanks.


----------



## La Belle

Hello,

This is a wonderful idea. 
I'd like to reserve the teal bin for March 1st-March 11th please.


----------



## KristinU

Hi drmark50, achang2001 and La Belle,  
Please read through the entire first post on page 1 of this thread, you'll need to PM Chelley00 to reserve a bin.  You'll also want to read through and be clear on the logistics of the bin and exchanges, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## La Belle

KristinU said:


> Hi drmark50, achang2001 and La Belle,
> Please read through the entire first post on page 1 of this thread, you'll need to PM Chelley00 to reserve a bin.  You'll also want to read through and be clear on the logistics of the bin and exchanges, etc.  Thanks!



Hi

Yes, I read through and sent a PM after posting here.


----------



## Chelley00

All updated!!


----------



## drmark50

La Belle said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, I read through and sent a PM after posting here.


Thanks.  I had done the Pay It Forward a few yrs ago, forgot about the need for PM.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## GoldenAfternoon

Just wondering if there are any recent/semi-recent updates on the contents of the bins? We are looking forward to participating in this great little exchange in April and will update the list of what’s inside when we’re there 

Thanks


----------



## choppee

Just a quick question; I've PM'd our wonderful organizer (Thank you, Chelley00!), but I've noticed that the list is for 2017, not 2018 on page 1. Does anyone know if there's another list for 2018 somewhere on this thread? Want to be sure I'm not requesting the same week as someone else who is already scheduled for it. Thanks!


----------



## KristinU

choppee said:


> Just a quick question; I've PM'd our wonderful organizer (Thank you, Chelley00!), but I've noticed that the list is for 2017, not 2018 on page 1. Does anyone know if there's another list for 2018 somewhere on this thread? Want to be sure I'm not requesting the same week as someone else who is already scheduled for it. Thanks!



The list is current, the beginning dates are the tail end of 2017 but the lists flow over into 2018.


----------



## Lmiller1882

I would like to sign up for April 15-22 2018


----------



## Chelley00

The list is current.  I leave all the names up until I see confirmation that the bins have been picked up and dropped off and then I delete the previous names.  This is so if a bin goes missing I can track who had it last.


----------



## Sashacrab

Hi Chelley, I sent you a PM for March 24-31. 

I have questions about items we can leave in the box. Would it be useful to leave magic bands? We would disconnect them from our accounts first, but they would have our names (or Mommy and Daddy) printed on the back. The guests that want to use them would add the number on the back onto their tickets in MDE. We have extra magic bands and I wasn't sure if this is something other visitors would appreciate.

Thank you!


----------



## KristinU

Sashacrab said:


> Hi Chelley, I sent you a PM for March 24-31.
> 
> I have questions about items we can leave in the box. Would it be useful to leave magic bands? We would disconnect them from our accounts first, but they would have our names (or Mommy and Daddy) printed on the back. The guests that want to use them would add the number on the back onto their tickets in MDE. We have extra magic bands and I wasn't sure if this is something other visitors would appreciate.
> 
> Thank you!



A kind offer, but once a magic band is assigned to an individual it can't be unassigned and reassigned.  Additionally, they've closed a loophole where people were using a second set of magic bands to get a second round of Fastpasses, so they really aren't of value to anyone beyond the first owner any longer.


----------



## Sashacrab

Thank you Kristin! I did not realize you could not switch them. =[



KristinU said:


> A kind offer, but once a magic band is assigned to an individual it can't be unassigned and reassigned.  Additionally, they've closed a loophole where people were using a second set of magic bands to get a second round of Fastpasses, so they really aren't of value to anyone beyond the first owner any longer.


----------



## Tiara2015

I would like the purple bin for may 13 to 20. Can someone tell me how to pm chelley for those dates? I am new to this site.


----------



## pepperandchips

Tiara2015 said:


> I would like the purple bin for may 13 to 20. Can someone tell me how to pm chelley for those dates? I am new to this site.


You need a couple more posts before you will be able to send her a PM. Once you get them, you can click on her name underneath her profile picture and it will bring up a pop up window. Click "start a conversation" and send her a message. I believe you need 10 posts before you can start a PM.

Step 1:

Step 2:


----------



## Tiara2015

o,ok. thank you so much. This will be our first trip to bonnet creek. any tips or good recommendations while there? how is the food on property?


----------



## pepperandchips

Tiara2015 said:


> o,ok. thank you so much. This will be our first trip to bonnet creek. any tips or good recommendations while there? how is the food on property?



Come on over and join us here: We Loooooove Bonnet Creek thread with lots of answers to all your questions!

I posted here with some pictures of food we had at the resort and from delivery: https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-thread-part-4.3366139/page-141#post-57484116

I think the food is good, but it's subjective. We prefer to go to Disney Springs or elsewhere on property for dinners, but there are some decent lunch options at the resort and we also always bring at least a few snacks for the room and sometimes cook breakfast and/or lunch.


----------



## Tiara2015

pepperandchips said:


> Come on over and join us here: We Loooooove Bonnet Creek thread with lots of answers to all your questions!
> 
> I posted here with some pictures of food we had at the resort and from delivery: https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-thread-part-4.3366139/page-141#post-57484116
> 
> I think the food is good, but it's subjective. We prefer to go to Disney Springs or elsewhere on property for dinners, but there are some decent lunch options at the resort and we also always bring at least a few snacks for the room and sometimes cook breakfast and/or lunch.


thank you so much!


----------



## staceywj

It is early but have time to plan now for November 2-12. 
I sent a message to Chelley00.

Thank you!


----------



## Chelley00

Thanks to KristinU and Pepperandchips for being my back up girls!!

The list is all updated to here


----------



## Sashacrab

My name is not on the list. We are March 24-31. Only the purple was available before, but now it looks like only the teal is available. I don't care which color but I packed Waffle mix for the kids! Lol.


----------



## 1stDzneyMom

Hi! 
We are going to Bonnet Creek 4/21-4/28 and would love to get involved with this bin. 
I know we will have stuff to contribute after our stay!! 

This is my first post so I don’t think I can send the person in charge a message yet :/


----------



## michelepa

Photos of Purple bin content when I picked it up.

I did use some of the stuff - thank you everyone!

List of Purple bin when I left:
Surprise drinkwear
Pam cooking spray
Purple Disney straw
Full pack of coffee filters
Olive oil
3 cans geeen giant regular green beans
1 can French green beans
1 can Amy's vegetable soup
1can Campbell chicken and pasta soup
Plastic silverware
Paper plates
Packets of dry creamer for coffee
Hot chocolate packets
Mens shave cream
2 pool floaties
Bbq tongs
Bbq spatula
Tape to wrap knee
clothes pins
Mini box corn flakes
Girls swim diaper
Crackers
Small puzzle of USA
Wine glass rings
2 6 cup muffin tins
Cup cake liners
Candles
Glow sticks
Napkins
1 roll toilet paper
Large Kleenex with Vicks
Plastic wrap
Foil
Sandwhich bags
Microwave popcorn
Tampoons
Pads
Garlic salt
Paprika
Belle Plastic drinking cup
Avengers plastic drinking cup
Tons of small soap and conditioner
2 white metal baskets
Tape, index cards and sharpie to change name on purple bin
Last but not least ... Mickey Waffle iron!

Thanks again to everyone who participates and Chelley for keeping this going!!

See you next year WBC and purple bin!!!

Edited to add:
Hair mousse
Bug repellent
Sunscreen


----------



## 1stDzneyMom

Can I reserve the purple bin for 4/22-4/27? 
I don’t have enough posts yet to send a PM.


----------



## Chelley00

Updated to here


----------



## supedewoop

I'm posting this here before pming the person in question, but would it be possible for me to meet up with the person who has a bin towards the end of my trip and leave some stuff? I don't think I need a whole bin (I'm alone at BC but meeting up with friends and family at the park) and I'm not sure that I'll actually have anything to add, but I might need to "leave" things anyway like my mini fan if I don't have the luggage space (long story, but this is my one trip to the US from China for maybe a year) and might have food stuff "leftover" that I don't use. 
(Also, I know my post count is still low, but I can ramp it up if getting the other bin makes more sense, which isn't currently booked for my length of stay, though I prefer quality over quantity.)


----------



## Tiara2015

We have extended our stay. Can i do the purple bin may 11 to 20 instead of may 13 to 20?


----------



## 1stDzneyMom

Anybody at Wyndham Bonnet Creek? 
I have some open groceries I would like to pass along. 
Syrup, milk, bread, sticks of butter, etc


----------



## Chelley00

Tiara2015 said:


> We have extended our stay. Can i do the purple bin may 11 to 20 instead of may 13 to 20?



Can you PM this to me?


----------



## jand1more

1stDzneyMom said:


> Anybody at Wyndham Bonnet Creek?
> I have some open groceries I would like to pass along.
> Syrup, milk, bread, sticks of butter, etc


I am sorry I didn’t get back to you sooner.  We were at the parks early today.  Unfortunately we can’t include any perishables or opened groceries in the bin because it will be left in storage for days.   If you have any unopened groceries, you could leave them in the “wishes” drop-off box that can be found in the lobby of each building.


----------



## staceywj

Booking more trips...I may need to look into the timeshare presentation-LOL.

I will message asking for the bin July 30-Aug 10 and October 3-7.

Thanks!


----------



## Tiara2015

We currently have the purple bin. Trying to see who is next so I can put their name on the purple bin


----------



## Chelley00

Tiara2015 said:


> We currently have the purple bin. Trying to see who is next so I can put their name on the purple bin



Responded to you message


----------



## ustasmom

I am discontinuing one if not both of my bins. I'm at WBC now if you want more empty bins for a new rotation.


----------



## Chelley00

Everything should be updated to here.

For those of you that were with us when our trip two years ago got canceled 5 days before we left because our son was so ill, and then again last year when we canceled because my mom was starting chemo, you'll be as happy as I am to hear our Magic Bands arrived today for our adults only trip in 27 days.  Finally.


----------



## pepperandchips

Chelley00 said:


> Everything should be updated to here.
> 
> For those of you that were with us when our trip two years ago got canceled 5 days before we left because our son was so ill, and then again last year when we canceled because my mom was starting chemo, you'll be as happy as I am to hear our Magic Bands arrived today for our adults only trip in 27 days.  Finally.





Best news!!! Thank you again for all you do.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Chelley00

All updated.

Just a heads up that I will be gone the June 15 - 24 to finally get back to the world and will not be able to update the list until after we get back.

If anyone has an update on the bins and that they are okay please let me know!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Willow1213

Chelley00 said:


> All updated.
> 
> Just a heads up that I will be gone the June 15 - 24 to finally get back to the world and will not be able to update the list until after we get back.
> 
> If anyone has an update on the bins and that they are okay please let me know!


Left the purple bin a few weeks ago and all was well! I tossed most of the canned goods as they had expired. It will be sitting for a while as I believe next check in was August?


----------



## Chelley00

If someone could update on the teal bin I'd appreciate it!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## lovethesun12

Hello, sorry but I need to cancel my bins for April 19th - 27th. We had some members of our party cancel and are postponing to a summer trip =)


----------



## Chelley00

Just a quick heads up, DS13 and I are leaving Friday for a mom/son WDW trip (woot)  I'll update the list when we get back!


----------



## michelepa

Hi Chelley
I just wanted to check to see if you got my pm for  in request for 3/23/19-3/30/1
Thanks for keeping this going!


----------



## Chelley00

All updated through here!


----------



## mimmipigg

This is such an amazing idea! We're staying at WBC for the first time and would love to participate  

I don't have 10 posts yet, but would like to reserve the purple bin from 11/28/18 - 12/5/18. Will PM Chelley00 once I can. Thanks!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Chelley00

updated!


----------



## kylieh

Sent a pm for 13 - 27 May inclusive.

Thank you


----------



## cammie810

Just a little heads up for anyone that will be picking up the bin.  Last week when I stopped at bell services to pick up the bin the young man working at bell services had no idea what I was talking about and actually insisted that they didnt have anything like that in storage.  Since I have picked up before I know where they are usually kept so I told him I would show him.  Both bins were being stored on the bottom shelf of a wire rack in the far left corner of the stock room.  There was alot of stuff piled in front of the rack so they were not immediately visible. When I explained how the process works he thought it was a great idea.  So...now HE knows but another bell boy may not. I guess the moral of the story is dont be afraid to look for the bins or be insistent that they are there.  Also, give the poor guys a couple of bucks tip for lugging it!  That teal bin is loaded with stuff and pretty heavy!!


----------



## Flipflopfly

We are looking forward to two trips coming up.

May I reserve a bin for 11/18/18 - 11/24/18

And 4/22/19 - 4/28/19

Thank you!


----------



## gatormom2tots

Teal bin back at bell services. Cleared out some open containers of cooking oil and added a few goodies!


----------



## Chelley00

All updated to here.  Thanks to those of you who update after you get back.  It makes it easier for me to clear off the first post.


----------



## jand1more

Purple bin back at Bell Services. List of items:
Plastic party cups
Full pack of coffee filters
Plastic silverware
Packets of dry creamer for coffee
Hot chocolate packets
Mens shave cream
Disposable coffee cups and lids
Mickey Mouse paper placemats
1 pool floatie
Set of swim dive sticks
clothes pins
Mini box corn flakes
Small puzzle of USA
2 Sofia The First puzzle pads
Wine glass rings
2 6-cup muffin tins
Cup cake liners
Candles
Glow sticks
2 rolls of toilet paper
Aluminium foil
Sandwich bags
Microwave popcorn
Tampons and pads
Garlic powder
Onion powder
Salt and pepper
Salt-free seasoning mix
Parsley
Can of Hormel Chili
Belle Plastic drinking cup
Avengers plastic drinking cup
small soap and conditioner
Pack of disinfecting wipes
Index cards and pen for bin labelling (no tape)
Mickey Waffle iron
Hair mousse
Bug repellent
Sunscreen

Thanks again to everyone participating in the Pay it forward bins!


----------



## gatormom2tots

Awwww.....so both bins have the Mickey Waffle Maker- that was a big hit with our kids!


----------



## staceywj

Teal bin has been returned. Thank you!


----------



## JSerwatuk

Chelley00 said:


> All updated to here.  Thanks to those of you who update after you get back.  It makes it easier for me to clear off the first post.



Hi! I’m new to the forum and can’t figure out how to PM!  The purple bin looks available for my week - Dec 1-8. I’d like to book it, if possible.  How can I PM you my name and number?  Thanks!


----------



## Flipflopfly

JSerwatuk said:


> Hi! I’m new to the forum and can’t figure out how to PM!  The purple bin looks available for my week - Dec 1-8. I’d like to book it, if possible.  How can I PM you my name and number?  Thanks!


You have to have at least 10 posts before you can PM.


----------



## choppee

staceywj said:


> Teal bin has been returned. Thank you!



Can you describe/post what is included in the teal bin? Haven't seen a list lately, and am interested in knowing...will be there in December! Thanks!


----------



## Flipflopfly

Purple bin was returned on Saturday, the Mickey waffle maker was awesome!


----------



## joanchris

EDITED, sorry I'll pm, I didn't read right!


I think I've read right in the first post, that the purple bin is available for our visit 12/15-12/22. I'd like to reserve it!
Thanks!


----------



## sheri18

Hi. New to WBC going January 12-19. Trying to about the bin...how to find out if available...I have been reading so many threads and trip reports.  Getting confused..thanks in advance


----------



## katallo

Take a look at page one of this thread and if you look at post 928 it lists what is in the bin


----------



## sheri18

Who do I sign up with.


----------



## katallo

Chelley00.   Her link for a message will be on the first post of the thread.


----------



## sheri18

katallo said:


> Chelley00.   Her link for a message will be on the first post of the thread.


Thank you


----------



## Frank Bueche

What’s currently in the bin?


----------



## Ashmishgab

Hello All! I would like to say thank you to everyone who participated in this. I would like to as well. I am going to try to get the 10 posts required to PM the group owner. Does this reply to the thread count as a post?


----------



## Les Poissons

Ashmishgab said:


> Hello All! I would like to say thank you to everyone who participated in this. I would like to as well. I am going to try to get the 10 posts required to PM the group owner. Does this reply to the thread count as a post?


Me too! I want a box in March!


----------



## katallo

Ashmishgab said:


> Hello All! I would like to say thank you to everyone who participated in this. I would like to as well. I am going to try to get the 10 posts required to PM the group owner. Does this reply to the thread count as a post?



Yes it does!


----------



## sheri18

sheri18 said:


> Thank you


I’m not sure if I did this correctly...haven’t heard.  Going to be there January 12-19. Would like to sign up for bin


----------



## jand1more

sheri18 said:


> I’m not sure if I did this correctly...haven’t heard.  Going to be there January 12-19. Would like to sign up for bin



PM Chelley00 to request the bin.


----------



## Ashmishgab

katallo said:


> Yes it does!


Thank you!


----------



## Ashmishgab

Our trip is not for a while. We will be there the end of October. This will be the second time for us at WBC. We loved our first visit there a few years ago.


----------



## sheri18

jand1more said:


> PM Chelley00 to request the bin.


I thought I did that.  Have never PM before. Not sure if I did it correctly.


----------



## Les Poissons

sheri18 said:


> I thought I did that.  Have never PM before. Not sure if I did it correctly.


Me too. I PMed about a bin for March but haven’t heard back yet.


----------



## gatormom2tots

I emailed Chelley on Saturday...perhaps she is out of town?  Last time she repsonded within 24 hours.


----------



## gatormom2tots

Has anybody heard back?


----------



## katallo

I think she might be working on an update since the 2019 dates are not showing on page 1.


----------



## Byers3132

Hi, we would love a bin for the week of Feb 18th!  Thank you so much for coordinating.


----------



## katallo

Just checking in.  Has anyone had a response from Chelley00?  We are leaving next week and it looks as if the next person in line goes in March.  Since there is such a large gap in time, I guess I will text and get their information and hope no one comes in between.


----------



## pepperandchips

katallo said:


> Just checking in.  Has anyone had a response from Chelley00?  We are leaving next week and it looks as if the next person in line goes in March.  Since there is such a large gap in time, I guess I will text and get their information and hope no one comes in between.



It looks like she hasn’t been on the boards since December 29. I hope that everything is okay with her and her family... I wish I had her info to check on her. 

If we don’t hear from Shel before then, I would go ahead and coordinate with the next person on the list and label with their info when you depart - if someone else signs up in between your departure and the next person’s check in date, they can always give the last name of the person you label with at bell service to retrieve the bin - they’d have to get MichelePA’s info anyway to label it for her when they leave. 

That happened once when we were getting the bin - after I coordinated with the next person, someone signed up in between. It’s all an honor system anyway


----------



## katallo

I hope things are ok too.  I'll email and hope for the best.  Thanks


----------



## michelepa

katallo said:


> I hope things are ok too.  I'll email and hope for the best.  Thanks



I just happened to check this thread today.  I am the next person scheduled coming march 23rd so I'll keep looking to see if anything changes and I'll pm you katallo with my info.

Does that work?


----------



## katallo

That's perfect.  I'm labeling it for you when we leave.

I emailed you earlier today.


----------



## sheri18

katallo said:


> That's perfect.  I'm labeling it for you when we leave.
> 
> I emailed you earlier today.


----------



## sheri18

Hi. I am here now tower 3.  I have some unopened drinks.  Popcorn ect. If anyone would like it


----------



## Les Poissons

michelepa said:


> I just happened to check this thread today.  I am the next person scheduled coming march 23rd so I'll keep looking to see if anything changes and I'll pm you katallo with my info.
> 
> Does that work?


I requested for March 2-7 can I get in the middle of you 2?


----------



## michelepa

katallo said:


> That's perfect.  I'm labeling it for you when we leave.
> 
> I emailed you earlier today.





Les Poissons said:


> I requested for March 2-7 can I get in the middle of you 2?



Katallo, since Chelley hasn’t been on this particular thread since October I think it would be ok for us to add les poissons after you and before me if you are ok with it. 

What do you think Katallo?

I don’t want to overstep but I know Chelley volunteered tirelessly to manage this thread for us to ensure all WBC guests could enjoy these bins, so alternatively does anyone who is on this thread a lot want to take over the thread until we hear from Chelley?


----------



## katallo

It looks as if she has not visited the boards since December 29th.  Last post October.  So, at this point I don't know what else to do.  I don't want to overstep either but in this case I'll send a message to Les poissons for information.  I'll have to stick with this since we are leaving this week and I won't be able to change it.  When les poissons is finished he can rename it for you.


----------



## michelepa

katallo said:


> It looks as if she has not visited the boards since December 29th.  Last post October.  So, at this point I don't know what else to do.  I don't want to overstep either but in this case I'll send a message to Les poissons for information.  I'll have to stick with this since we are leaving this week and I won't be able to change it.  When les poissons is finished he can rename it for you.





Les Poissons said:


> I requested for March 2-7 can I get in the middle of you 2?



Sounds good Katallo. 

So Les Poissons if you want the bin please send Katallo a private message thru the conversation button which is accessed thru the inbox tab. Please give Katallo your real name and cell number.  Katallo will write your name on outside of the bin and if there is anything that needs direct attention Karallo will have your cell to text or phone you. 

Also Les Poissons Let us know if you’re in by responding to this thread so I can then pm you my info.

 I don’t want to be responsible for this bin going missing so I want to make sure we follow Chelley00’s policies to the T.


----------



## katallo

Thanks Michelepa.  I have emailed them.  If I get a response within the next few days I will  label for them.  If not, your name will be on the bin.


----------



## michelepa

katallo said:


> Thanks Michelepa.  I have emailed them.  If I get a response within the next few days I will  label for them.  If not, your name will be on the bin.



Sounds good. 

This thread has gotten me excited again about our trip. 

It was so long ago I made all our arrangements and the trip has seemed so far away until now!!!


----------



## staceywj

If possible, could we request the purple bin for 7/8/19 - 7/18/19.   I will send a message to Katallo, also.  Thank you Katallo for taking this over!


----------



## katallo

Hi Stacywj.  I haven't taken this over.  Michelepa and I just tried to fit one person in between us.  Hopefully Chelley00 will be back soon.  Sorry for the confusion.  I would email Chelley00.


----------



## Les Poissons

michelepa said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> This thread has gotten me excited again about our trip.
> 
> It was so long ago I made all our arrangements and the trip has seemed so far away until now!!!


I’m excited too! Thanks for fitting me in!! I just messaged both of you.


----------



## Les Poissons

michelepa said:


> Sounds good Katallo.
> 
> So Les Poissons if you want the bin please send Katallo a private message thru the conversation button which is accessed thru the inbox tab. Please give Katallo your real name and cell number.  Katallo will write your name on outside of the bin and if there is anything that needs direct attention Karallo will have your cell to text or phone you.
> 
> Also Les Poissons Let us know if you’re in by responding to this thread so I can then pm you my info.
> 
> I don’t want to be responsible for this bin going missing so I want to make sure we follow Chelley00’s policies to the T.


I’m in. Thanks!


----------



## blakefamily

Is there a way to know what is in the bin ?  We will be at WBC  2/23/19-3/2/19.


----------



## staceywj

katallo said:


> Hi Stacywj.  I haven't taken this over.  Michelepa and I just tried to fit one person in between us.  Hopefully Chelley00 will be back soon.  Sorry for the confusion.  I would email Chelley00.


Thank you!  Emailed Chelley, also.  If you do need help, please let me know I would be happy to help.


----------



## Chelley00

You guys, the list was being consistently updated.  I just hadn't posted on the thread.  Because it's easier to update the list from my laptop sometimes it takes awhile before I can get here, especially if the recent requests I receive aren't for months out and I only have one or two.  I take the responses from the first one received when I put people on the list.  Sorry to freak everyone out.  Since we don't have a trip in the works I'm not on the disboards frequently but I do receive the messages.   

The list should have all of the requests I have received in January updated.


----------



## michelepa

Chelley00 said:


> You guys, the list was being consistently updated.  I just hadn't posted on the thread.  Because it's easier to update the list from my laptop sometimes it takes awhile before I can get here, especially if the recent requests I receive aren't for months out and I only have one or two.  I take the responses from the first one received when I put people on the list.  Sorry to freak everyone out.  Since we don't have a trip in the works I'm not on the disboards frequently but I do receive the messages.
> 
> The list should have all of the requests I have received in January updated.



So great to see this post Chelley00. I have been very worried about you and thinking and praying fir you the last couple days. 

I am so glad you have been busy and everything is ok!!!!!

Sorry if we freaked you out!


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

F


----------



## blakefamily

We would like to request for 2/23/19-3/2/19. Looks like Teal is available ?


----------



## Chelley00

blakefamily said:


> We would like to request for 2/23/19-3/2/19. Looks like Teal is available ?



Please read the first post and follow the instruction to PM to get a spot


----------



## Chelley00

Anyone see the purple bin lately?  It seems to be MIA


----------



## katallo

Teal bin is back at Tower 1 ready for les poissons.  Something dry that was opened spilled so I cleaned it and added a few things plus index cards and a new roll of tape.


----------



## WaterLinds

If the purple bin doesn’t turn back up, can I ask to be switched to the teal bin? Our first few days overlap with les Poissons, but I’m ok with getting the bin a few days late—and no one else is signed up until after we check out.


----------



## Ashmishgab

I have a question I was hoping someone might know the answer to. My MIL booked our reservation at WBC for October. I believe thru VRBO. I’m assuming this is from someone who is renting out their timeshare week. Would we still be able to use the transportation the hotel offers to the parks? Also if so, does anyone know how late the buses run?


----------



## pepperandchips

Ashmishgab said:


> I have a question I was hoping someone might know the answer to. My MIL booked our reservation at WBC for October. I believe thru VRBO. I’m assuming this is from someone who is renting out their timeshare week. Would we still be able to use the transportation the hotel offers to the parks? Also if so, does anyone know how late the buses run?



Try asking some of the experts on this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-thread-part-4.3366139/page-239#post-60264228

We don’t take the resort’s transportation as it is inconvenient for us (and expensive, in my opinion) so I can’t help more, but the thread I linked to above should be helpful.


----------



## Ashmishgab

Thank you for the link. I will check it out tomorrow. I figured I would ask but thought more about it. Their buses might not even run late enough for us. We are doing MNSSHP. Depending on how late we stay, driving might be our only option. Plus $20 for parking vs $35 for the buses is cheaper. When we were at WBC a few years ago they didn’t charge for the bus.


----------



## katallo

WaterLinds said:


> If the purple bin doesn’t turn back up, can I ask to be switched to the teal bin? Our first few days overlap with les Poissons, but I’m ok with getting the bin a few days late—and no one else is signed up until after we check out.



Sorry for the slow response.  You will have to PM Chelley.  I was the last person to have the teal bin and it's at the Main Building storage luggage area.  It's a shame about the purple bin.  When we picked ours up the person working knew exactly what we needed.  I can't imagine where purple is unless someone took it home.  Hopefully, the last person to have it was contacted.


----------



## michelepa

Chelley I will have time on my trip to search for the purple bin. 

Do you know when it was last dropped off and by whom and who was to pick it up next.  If I know what I’m talking about, the luggage attendants are more likely to let me in luggage storage area to search for it.


----------



## WaterLinds

So I know chelley is busy and can’t pop by often—I haven’t heard back about switching bins should the purple one not turn up. I’ll have a look for it on our stay, too, maybe it will magically appear!

But if not, is it ok for me to ask @Les Poissons if I can pick up the teal one when you’re done with it? We’ll be there just before you leave, and it doesn’t look like anyone else has it booked until after we leave. No big deal if we can’t arrange it, but thought I would ask!


----------



## katallo

Water Linds have you sent a message to Chelley?


----------



## WaterLinds

katallo said:


> Water Linds have you sent a message to Chelley?


Yes, I’ve sent two in the last month or so (first about a change in dates) and no reply. I know last time she popped into the thread she mentioned that she doesn’t get time for the Dis much and I think that replying to PMs was difficult so she mostly was just updating the first post. I’ll keep checking there in case she note anything for our dates that way!

One thing I don’t know for sure is if anyone else has requested a bin during that time frame and isn’t on the list, I don’t want to claim it directly if someone else was waiting and hoping to get it!


----------



## Ashmishgab

I have also PM’d Chelley about our trip in October and I haven’t heard back. Since it’s so far away I haven’t been checking frequently. I hope everything works out for your trip!


----------



## katallo

Hi Waterlinds,

If the Bin list hasn't been updated I would feel that contacting the person who would share this with you would be ok.  I wish I knew what to tell you but your vacation is coming up.


----------



## Chelley00

Okay  

#1  The purple bin is definitely missing.  The person who had it last said she had Bell Services come and pick it up before they left.  I had someone check for it on Monday and it was not in Bell Services at either building or in lost and found.  If someone is able to restart one, I have the paperwork to tape inside the box I can send for a print out.

I think someone else should take this over.  I'm only on here once a week or so and apparently that's enough to cause major panic if I don't respond right away.  I didn't respond back to WaterLinds because I had someone looking for the bin and I didn't want to move them and take away a couple of days of the bin if they found it.  Most of the time if the trip isn't for months I don't hop on right away to update the list and it seems to make everyone think I've died     Maybe it would be better for someone who has more time to be on here to do it.


----------



## WaterLinds

Chelley00 said:


> Okay
> 
> #1  The purple bin is definitely missing.  The person who had it last said she had Bell Services come and pick it up before they left.  I had someone check for it on Monday and it was not in Bell Services at either building or in lost and found.  If someone is able to restart one, I have the paperwork to tape inside the box I can send for a print out.
> 
> I think someone else should take this over.  I'm only on here once a week or so and apparently that's enough to cause major panic if I don't respond right away.  I didn't respond back to WaterLinds because I had someone looking for the bin and I didn't want to move them and take away a couple of days of the bin if they found it.  Most of the time if the trip isn't for months I don't hop on right away to update the list and it seems to make everyone think I've died     Maybe it would be better for someone who has more time to be on here to do it.



Chelley, thanks for checking again and moving me to the teal bin. I can’t promise we will get a bin restarted on our trip because I’m not sure how our time is going to go—and my little one has a bad habit of getting terribly sick right when we leave on vacation, so I’m half expecting to spend a week cooped up with a sick kid again! But if you want to send me the list so I have it, if I have time I will try?

You’ve done a great thing helping get this bin organized over the years. I totally get not being here that much, I know once we’ve finished a trip I tend to stay off the Dis until my next one is booked! (Which is why I probably shouldn’t volunteer to take over either)


----------



## scottandtisha

Chelley - I sent a DM but will post it here for others.

I will be at WBC from Oct 26 - Nov 9. Can I request the teal bin? I can work out getting it to/from Ashmishgab from 10/29 - 11/01. Let me know if this is possible.

I know this is a chore. It is very much appreciated.
Can I send you a few bucks with Google Pay or PayPal?


----------



## kylieh

We've had a change of plans and won't be staying at BC.      Our dates were 05/13 - 05/27 kylieh, for the Teal bin.


----------



## staceywjan

Hi Chelley,  I will send you as message but will post here for others:

I will be changing my plans and would like to request the teal bin for July 3-10?

I would also like to cancel the purple bin that was scheduled for July 8-18.


----------



## Tiara2015

Any bins available this week? We are at bonnet creek may 6 to 14


----------



## Chelley00

staceywjan said:


> Hi Chelley,  I will send you as message but will post here for others:
> 
> I will be changing my plans and would like to request the teal bin for July 3-10?
> 
> I would also like to cancel the purple bin that was scheduled for July 8-18.



Please make sure (and the people after you on the list) have your real life info!


----------



## Chelley00

Would anyone be willing to take this over?  It's just becoming increasingly more difficult to make it here to check for posts due to my work and kids schedules and we have no Disney plans coming up.


----------



## pepperandchips

Chelley00 said:


> Would anyone be willing to take this over?  It's just becoming increasingly more difficult to make it here to check for posts due to my work and kids schedules and we have no Disney plans coming up.



Shel, I’d be happy to take it over. You can take it back if ever you wish but I know it’s a lot of work. I just want to make sure it keeps going!


----------



## michelepa

Chelley00 said:


> Would anyone be willing to take this over?  It's just becoming increasingly more difficult to make it here to check for posts due to my work and kids schedules and we have no Disney plans coming up.



Thank you Chelley for taking the reins on this for so long.  All your work to help your WBC family was greatly appreciated!


----------



## michelepa

pepperandchips said:


> Shel, I’d be happy to take it over. You can take it back if ever you wish but I know it’s a lot of work. I just want to make sure it keeps going!



Pepperandchips thank you for taking this over so it can continue! Chelley is leaving us in good hands!


----------



## Chelley00

pepperandchips said:


> Shel, I’d be happy to take it over. You can take it back if ever you wish but I know it’s a lot of work. I just want to make sure it keeps going!




I almost just sent you a message and just asked you 

It might be easier to just have you start a new thread.  Once you get it done I'll link it here


----------



## pepperandchips

Chelley00 said:


> I almost just sent you a message and just asked you
> 
> It might be easier to just have you start a new thread.  Once you get it done I'll link it here


You know I’m happy to help. I really do appreciate your having done this for so long! I’ll set up the first post and then send you a pm so we can coordinate the linkup.


----------



## pepperandchips

Hey guys - the new thread is up here *New* Wyndham Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward Bin Thread

I'll be trying to start a new bin to take the place of the purple bin when I am next at WDW, but if anyone has time to look for the purple bin please do so and let me know if anyone sees it.

Shel and I will be working to migrate over to the new thread so please stop by and "watch" it if you are a WBC or Bin regular!


----------



## pepperandchips

staceywjan said:


> Hi Chelley,  I will send you as message but will post here for others:
> 
> I will be changing my plans and would like to request the teal bin for July 3-10?
> 
> I would also like to cancel the purple bin that was scheduled for July 8-18.


@staceywjan you are not up to your 10 posts in order to be able to send PMs but I would like to send you a message. Can you please post a few times either here or on the welcome to the Dis threads so that I can pm you?


----------



## ainmemphis

staceywjan said:


> Hi Chelley,  I will send you as message but will post here for others:
> 
> I will be changing my plans and would like to request the teal bin for July 3-10?
> 
> I would also like to cancel the purple bin that was scheduled for July 8-18.


 @staceywjan  trying to send pm with my contact info to pick up the teal bin after you.  can you pm me when you are able to?  thanks!  I know there is a new thread now but wanted to make sure you'd see the message.


----------



## MrsTski

Just stumbled across this post and wanted to see if the bins were still active! What a wonderful idea and a great way to spread some pixie dust!


----------



## Ashmishgab

MrsTski said:


> Just stumbled across this post and wanted to see if the bins were still active! What a wonderful idea and a great way to spread some pixie dust!


See post # 1,005. A new thread was started but as far as I know yes. We went in October and used one of the bins. I’m not the best with the multi quote so I’m copying and pasting the link hopefully it works 

Hey guys - the new thread is up here *New* Wyndham Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward Bin Thread


----------



## Alittlehope

Thanks for starting a new thread!


----------

